# Lace party, April 15th #2 with Lurker 2



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Well much to my surprise I am back again as hostess- but in looking through my photos I found the file for my trip to Germany in 2011- so I thought I would start with some of those images


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

They are beautiful photographs!
Reminds me of a trip I made there about five years ago!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Beautiful pictures Julie just spotted you at the top of newest topics 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful pictures Julie just spotted you at the top of newest topics
> Sonja


 :thumbup: We had got to so many pages, Toni asked me to start over!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lovely photos, like you avatar, beautiful lady :-D


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Lovely photos, like you avatar, beautiful lady :-D


Thank you Patches!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful pics, Julie. I really like Germany. Our daughter and SIL lived there from 2008-2011, and I made three or four trips over. MyDh and Imare going to take a Rhine cruise in December to see the Christmas markets there, as we had such a good time over there. I really enjoyed seeing your pics.
Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Well much to my surprise I am back again as hostess- but in looking through my photos I found the file for my trip to Germany in 2011- so I thought I would start with some of those images


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That was a lovely surprise. The photographs are great..


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Beautiful pics, Julie. I really like Germany. Our daughter and SIL lived there from 2008-2011, and I made three or four trips over. MyDh and Imare going to take a Rhine cruise in December to see the Christmas markets there, as we had such a good time over there. I really enjoyed seeing your pics.
> Sue


A few more photos from my last day in Germany- Cora's Cafe which really was like a little museum.

We had cream cake and chocolate cake for afternoon tea- German's really excel with their baking!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, Julie, I am so glad that you have posted your Germany pictures.  They are great. Love them. Thanks for sharing. 

Oh, there's more!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That was a lovely surprise. The photographs are great..


We had reached such a high page count- hopefully the conversation will continue!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thought I would just say hello so I can keep up with what is going on....great pictures to get us started.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, Julie, I am so glad that you have posted your Germany pictures.  They are great. Love them. Thanks for sharing.


I was thinking of you, Bev when I decided to!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well much to my surprise I am back again as hostess-


It seemed much easier to continue with you for a few more days, then trying to jump ahead again or get someone new. Then you have your full two weeks. :thumbup:

So, I have a question for all of you experienced knitters who have been brave enough to steek a garment: How/Can you securely steek a garter stitch cape-type garment that has been knitted with #19 (HUGE!) needles? A friend asked me to make this for her with very little in the way of instructions. It is two skeins of LionBrand Homespun garter stitch into a large rectangle folded in half ...I will try to take a photo. The problem is that it is very stretchy, with the points of two corners (one in front, one in back) hanging down past her knees. Way above them would be preferable. It is 44 sts wide, but it stretches out a good 4 feet or more. I am thinking I could take off 15 rows and have a nice scarf for her also, but I am concerned that the large stitches would not be secured well enough. Does this make any sense? Sorry! (There is a piece of yarn hanging in the front where I would like to do the steeking. The side with the sleeve showing is where I kitchnered the edges together to make the neck.)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Thought I would just say hello so I can keep up with what is going on....great pictures to get us started.


Lovely to see you here, again, DFL!


----------



## Nownow (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was thinking of you, Bev when I decided to!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> It seemed much easier to continue with you for a few more days, then trying to jump ahead again or get someone new. Then you have your full two weeks. :thumbup:
> 
> So, I have a question for all of you experienced knitters who have been brave enough to steek a garment: How/Can you securely steek a garter stitch cape-type garment that has been knitted with #19 (HUGE!) needles? A friend asked me to make this for her with very little in the way of instructions. It is two skeins of LionBrand Homespun garter stitch into a large rectangle folded in half ...I will try to take a photo. The problem is that it is very stretchy, with the points of two corners (one in front, one in back) hanging down past her knees. Way above them would be preferable. It is 44 sts wide, but it stretches out a good 4 feet or more. I am thinking I could take off 15 rows and have a nice scarf for her also, but I am concerned that the large stitches would not be secured well enough. Does this make any sense? Sorry!


I would think it will be quite difficult- being so open- do you have some cloth you can use to bind the edge?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would think it will be quite difficult- being so open- do you have some cloth you can use to bind the edge?


I have thought of that, but then we would loose the give of the yarn. I have thought of a couple of rows of crochet, then cutting or frogging the whole thing and starting over.  (There are so many other things to knit though.  )


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I love your Germany photos, Julie. That little shop brought back lots of memories from high school when I had a chance to visit. They are amazing bakers, indeed!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely to see you here, again, DFL!


 :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Toni,
Have you thought about putting in an after thought life line and then cutting the yarn on one end and unraveling like I did with my way big Monet shawl? It's really easy to do and then you would have both projects on needles and could go from there. Here is the link that shows close up pics of what I did.

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Eshlemania/random-monet-shawlette


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Goodness page 2 already!
some photos from Samoa


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Beautiful pics, Julie. I really like Germany. Our daughter and SIL lived there from 2008-2011, and I made three or four trips over. MyDh and Imare going to take a Rhine cruise in December to see the Christmas markets there, as we had such a good time over there. I really enjoyed seeing your pics.
> Sue


I've been to the christmas markets a few times really enjoyed them 
Sonja


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Man, we're flying already. We'll add up those pages pretty quickly this week if we keep this up. 

Lovely pictures, Julie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> I have thought of that, but then we would loose the give of the yarn. I have thought of a couple of rows of crochet, then cutting or frogging the whole thing and starting over.  (There are so many other things to knit though.  )


To be honest I think it might be better to start over- what a bummer!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> I love your Germany photos, Julie. That little shop brought back lots of memories from high school when I had a chance to visit. They are amazing bakers, indeed!!!


I am trying to find some other photos of a castle we went to but my filing system is not the best !


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Man, we're flying already. We'll add up those pages pretty quickly this week if we keep this up.
> 
> Lovely pictures, Julie!


Thanks Bev!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Nownow said:


> Thanks for sharing.


And welcome to the lace Party!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...Cora's Cafe which really was like a little museum....


Looks quite interesting, Julie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Looks quite interesting, Julie


She had collected some lovely bits and pieces.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni--Given the open stitching I would think it easy to run 2 life lines a few rows apart. Lay out the garment as evenly at possible and run the lines. Then cut between them. Now you can pick out the cut stitches and pick up the rows. If uneven, you will tink back till you have an even row. Then you can finish off as you like. A little time consuming, but I think you can do it, with patience and some decent room to work. It truly is a pretty big wrap.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Just rec'd my yarn order from WEBS. The cotton/raylon/silk is beautiful but not sure it is the best yarn for this project. The acrylic is nice and soft but really wants a multi-color to go with it. Decisions, decisions! This week has been one lots of orders coming in: New Ott lamp, new yarn from 2 companies. Lots of fun. No pics as camera, charger or batteries not working so some trouble shooting needed and no time to do it.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

The sun can't make its mind up today, but at least it is not as dull and dreary as yesterday. One bright spot is the dogwood tree just outside my bedroom window, which is just starting to burst into bloom. I love looking out at it first thing in the morning.

Sue


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Gail DSouza said:


> They are beautiful photographs!
> Reminds me of a trip I made there about five years ago!!


I agree - wonderful photos, Julie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I agree - wonderful photos, Julie!


Thank you, Pam!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lovely view from your bedroom window, Sue.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well much to my surprise I am back again as hostess- but in looking through my photos I found the file for my trip to Germany in 2011- so I thought I would start with some of those images


Love your photos.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> The sun can't make its mind up today, but at least it is not as dull and dreary as yesterday. One bright spot is the dogwood tree just outside my bedroom window, which is just starting to burst into bloom. I love looking out at it first thing in the morning.
> 
> Sue


Lovely picture . Does dogwood have a perfume to the flowers? 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Love your photos.


Thank you, Linda!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

No, I don't think so, but it is such a pretty flower. We have a beautiful Bradford pear just outside our front door. It has beautiful white blossoms, but they really stink, like rotten fish. It took us a long time to figure that out, but every spring we put up with it because it is such a pretty tree.

Here is a pic of it. At the right hand side there is another dogwood tree .

Sue



Swedenme said:


> Lovely picture . Does dogwood have a perfume to the flowers?
> Sonja


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Toni,
> Have you thought about putting in an after thought life line and then cutting the yarn on one end and unraveling like I did with my way big Monet shawl? It's really easy to do and then you would have both projects on needles and could go from there. Here is the link that shows close up pics of what I did.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Eshlemania/random-monet-shawlette


I wondered about what you did. I just realized though, that this would be going down the length of the piece and not the rows. I will be checking out your process when I get back. Thanks, Bev!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> every spring we put up with it because it is such a pretty tree.
> 
> Sue


It must really be worth it to put up with that kind of odor. :shock:

Thank you, Tanya. I will look at it again this evening.


----------



## KTGriff (Jan 14, 2015)

Finished my first lace wrap started with Toni and the dish cloth patterns. First chart, first lace weight yarn and it was cashmere with silk. What a treat!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KTGriff said:


> Finished my first lace wrap started with Toni and the dish cloth patterns. First chart, first lace weight yarn and it was cashmere with silk. What a treat!


Well done- and welcome!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well done- and welcome!


 :thumbup: Welcome to Nownow, also!!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KTGriff said:


> Finished my first lace wrap


Way to go! Looks great 


> cashmere with silk. What a treat!


Isn't it? Lovely to work with.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KTGriff said:


> Finished my first lace wrap started with Toni and the dish cloth patterns. First chart, first lace weight yarn and it was cashmere with silk. What a treat!


What a lovely wrap , real pretty 
Sonja


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Looks wonderful, KTGriff! Welcome!

Welcome Nownow! Glad to have you both.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well much to my surprise I am back again as hostess- but in looking through my photos I found the file for my trip to Germany in 2011- so I thought I would start with some of those images


Lovely beginning, Julie to a new Lace Party. Love the pictures.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Fantastic. Photos, Julie. It looks warm and lush!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> :thumbup: Welcome to Nownow, also!!!!


From me, too :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, your pictures of blossom are lovely


----------



## KTGriff (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks, another lace maker who is currently not in trouble! Won't last long since I married trouble! Love the photos of Germany!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> It must really be worth it to put up with that kind of odor. :shock:
> 
> Thank you, Tanya. I will look at it again this evening.


Standard steeking procedure going from top to bottom usually says to baste it on both sides of the cut and cut down the center. 
I think it would be the same or similar procedure I described. Lay it out and stabilize the fabric, lining up your cut line(s). Even pin it to a foam board. Then baste up the line. Maybe try to lay cardboard or something none stretchy over it and pin it all down before basting. Anything to stabilize the fabric. Good luck with it. I know Bev had a few heart palpitations before cutting. Even in the little steels I did, it was scary. But it worked.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--I know how nice it is to have blossoming trees and large shrubs outside a window. My forsythia is in front of the Kitchen window and the lilacs just behind them it they still will bloom this year. Mine are white but they still have that wonderful lilac fragrance.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks great. Sounds like you enjoyed it. Welcome to LP and a great group of lace lovers.

Sue


KTGriff said:


> Finished my first lace wrap started with Toni and the dish cloth patterns. First chart, first lace weight yarn and it was cashmere with silk. What a treat!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks great. Sounds like you enjoyed it. Welcome to LP and a great group of lace lovers.

Sue


KTGriff said:


> Finished my first lace wrap started with Toni and the dish cloth patterns. First chart, first lace weight yarn and it was cashmere with silk. What a treat!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> Lovely beginning, Julie to a new Lace Party. Love the pictures.


Thank you, Peggy!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Nice seeing all the new pictures Julie. I really like the Samoan ones. That little cafe in Germany was quite unique too. 

Sue, I love dogwoods. They see to grow all around here in the wooded areas. We have one just off our property, but I still get to enjoy looking at it! 
I am glad you told me about the Bradfoed Pear. We were going to buy some, but now I think twice! 

Welcome to all the new lace partyers! What a pretty cashmere silk first shawl KTGriff. Thanks for sharing. 

Tony, I sure hope you can figure a way to make your shawl smaller. I have never done anything like that so don't have any advice. It would be. Shame to have to frog it after so much work&#128542;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Fantastic. Photos, Julie. It looks warm and lush!!


At night it would cool to 25 degrees- and that was in the middle of June!
i.e., the winter season.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KTGriff said:


> Finished my first lace wrap started with Toni and the dish cloth patterns. First chart, first lace weight yarn and it was cashmere with silk. What a treat!


How nice--both the knitting and the luxury yarn. Nice to see you here with us.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KTGriff said:


> Thanks, another lace maker who is currently not in trouble! Won't last long since I married trouble! Love the photos of Germany!


Thank you!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Sue--I know how nice it is to have blossoming trees and large shrubs outside a window. My forsythia is in front of the Kitchen window and the lilacs just behind them it they still will bloom this year. Mine are white but they still have that wonderful lilac fragrance.


My forsythia bush is in full bloom at the moment I also have proper woodland lily of the valley that give of a lovely scented smell but I really like honeysuckle especially on the evenings
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

There is a sort of link between the two- Germany colonised Samoa in the late 19th Century- it went to NZ after WWl, when Germany was stripped of all her 'Possessions'.



sisu said:


> Nice seeing all the new pictures Julie. I really like the Samoan ones. That little cafe in Germany was quite unique too.
> 
> Sue, I love dogwoods. They see to grow all around here in the wooded areas. We have one just off our property, but I still get to enjoy looking at it!
> I am glad you told me about the Bradfoed Pear. We were going to buy some, but now I think twice!
> ...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> No, I don't think so, but it is such a pretty flower. We have a beautiful Bradford pear just outside our front door. It has beautiful white blossoms, but they really stink, like rotten fish. It took us a long time to figure that out, but every spring we put up with it because it is such a pretty tree.
> 
> Here is a pic of it. At the right hand side there is another dogwood tree .
> 
> Sue


That is a pretty tree, Sue, but too bad about the stink! We have a lovely dogwood in our front yard that has deep pink flowers. It's still getting it's leaves at the moment, but when it blooms next month, I'll post a picture (if I remember).


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KTGriff said:


> Finished my first lace wrap started with Toni and the dish cloth patterns. First chart, first lace weight yarn and it was cashmere with silk. What a treat!


That's great, and it's lovely!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> :thumbup: Welcome to Nownow, also!!!!


And welcome from me, too, Nownow!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is a sort of link between the two- Germany colonised Samoa in the late 19th Century- it went to NZ after WWl, when Germany was stripped of all her 'Possessions'.


That is an interesting connection. Thanks for sharing, Julie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> That is an interesting connection. Thanks for sharing, Julie!


 :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Yes, I agree that it is an interesting connection. So is Samoa a New Zealand territory?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Evening everyone... Lots of beautiful pictures.. Sue is it your anniversary?? I'm a bit confused.. if it is.. happy anniversary... I hope you have a very special time.. I know it is Shirley's anniversary... happy anniversary Shirley... I know you will enjoy your trip! everything is popping out of the ground or in full bloom right now 

Toni as far as Steeking goes If you have a sewing machine you could do a wide zig zag ant that would secure the stitches. then try unraveling it and tying a knot to make fringe.. the wide zig zag would allow for the drape.. just another option..  

Whew I made it through all the pages... forgot most of what I read... I am ready for dinner then bed!! I'm beat... and I have 1 more day to go.. I'll have 4 days off! long enough to get my strength back


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Yes, I agree that it is an interesting connection. So is Samoa a New Zealand territory?


No they became Independent in 1962, however the Eastern Islands are still held by America.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Ronie --> I just went through a combination of 20+ pages...and I'm glad I'm not having to answer Workshop questions. WHEW!

jscaplen - You may want to get some Nutri-Cal from a Veterinarian. http://www.tomlyn.com/products/dog/vitamins-high-calorie-supplements/high-calorie-nutritional-gel-nutri-cal%C2%AE-puppies There is a link for Dogs too. I think a combination of the stuff for Cat's, certain baby food/wet cat food, and our Chocolate-point Queen's love for us helped her to take it from either my Mom or my hand through a syringe. Voluntary licking, not forcing it down her stomach.

Obviously you'll have to substitute wet dog food for that portion...but eventual washing of one or two teaspoons isn't really terrible if fur-baby is eating SOMETHING.



Lurker 2 said:


> We had cream cake and chocolate cake for afternoon tea- German's really excel with their baking!


Danke! Mine dessert ist Gute Mache!!

TLL --> I have no experience Steeking...just looking up the information for one of the most experienced KP members.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Good Evening everyone... Lots of beautiful pictures.. Sue is it your anniversary?? I'm a bit confused.. if it is.. happy anniversary... I hope you have a very special time.. I know it is Shirley's anniversary... happy anniversary Shirley... I know you will enjoy your trip! everything is popping out of the ground or in full bloom right now
> 
> Toni as far as Steeking goes If you have a sewing machine you could do a wide zig zag ant that would secure the stitches. then try unraveling it and tying a knot to make fringe.. the wide zig zag would allow for the drape.. just another option..
> 
> Whew I made it through all the pages... forgot most of what I read... I am ready for dinner then bed!! I'm beat... and I have 1 more day to go.. I'll have 4 days off! long enough to get my strength back


Take care, Ronie! Thanks for the sewing suggestion. I just might do that. It seems like a very stable option that would not be heavy.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks,, but not until 19th.
It can be very hard keeping track when there are lots of pages to read.

Sue

Sue


Ronie said:


> Good Evening everyone... Lots of beautiful pictures.. Sue is it your anniversary?? I'm a bit confused.. if it is.. happy anniversary... I hope you have a very special time.. I know it is Shirley's anniversary... happy anniversary Shirley... I know you will enjoy your trip! everything is popping out of the ground or in full bloom right now
> 
> Toni as far as Steeking goes If you have a sewing machine you could do a wide zig zag ant that would secure the stitches. then try unraveling it and tying a knot to make fringe.. the wide zig zag would allow for the drape.. just another option..
> 
> Whew I made it through all the pages... forgot most of what I read... I am ready for dinner then bed!! I'm beat... and I have 1 more day to go.. I'll have 4 days off! long enough to get my strength back


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I love the smell of honeysuckle too. We have some honeysuckle vines on our fence.

Sue


Swedenme said:


> My forsythia bush is in full bloom at the moment I also have proper woodland lily of the valley that give of a lovely scented smell but I really like honeysuckle especially on the evenings
> Sonja


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Nownow said:


> Thanks for sharing.


Hi and welcome Nownow. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful photos Julie. &#128158;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Beautiful photos Julie. 💞


Thanks Ros!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> The sun can't make its mind up today, but at least it is not as dull and dreary as yesterday. One bright spot is the dogwood tree just outside my bedroom window, which is just starting to burst into bloom. I love looking out at it first thing in the morning.
> 
> Sue


Beautiful photo Sue. I love looking out my bedroom window too and listening to the birds in the trees. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KTGriff said:


> Finished my first lace wrap started with Toni and the dish cloth patterns. First chart, first lace weight yarn and it was cashmere with silk. What a treat!


Welcome. Beautiful KTGriff. It's so nice to have a treat with yummy yarn!!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Whew I made it through all the pages... forgot most of what I read... I am ready for dinner then bed!! I'm beat... and I have 1 more day to go.. I'll have 4 days off! long enough to get my strength back


Take care Ronie, hope you feel better soon. 💞


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Great photos Julie. Thanks for the continued LP 

Welcome to our new members; Nownow and KTGriff. We quite a group here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Great photos Julie. Thanks for the continued LP
> 
> Welcome to our new members; Nownow and KTGriff. We quite a group here.


 :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

&#128158;My darling GS Jackson chasing bubbles outside. It was so cute!!! They were big bubbles. &#128512; Then it was inside for kisses and cuddles with my darling GD Keira-Lee who is also staying with us for a couple of days. I'm in Nanna heaven. &#10024;&#128171;&#127775;&#10024;&#128158; sorry ladies I posted this on part 1 and then I thought I had better post it on part 2 of this thread. &#128158;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> 💞My darling GS Jackson chasing bubbles outside. It was so cute!!! They were big bubbles. 😀 Then it was inside for kisses and cuddles with my darling GD Keira-Lee who is also staying with us for a couple of days. I'm in Nanna heaven. ✨💫🌟✨💞 sorry ladies I posted this on part 1 and then I thought I had better post it on part 2 of this thread. 💞


Jackson is such a delight, lovely to see the two children playing.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> 💞My darling GS Jackson chasing bubbles outside. It was so cute!!! They were big bubbles. 😀 Then it was inside for kisses and cuddles with my darling GD Keira-Lee who is also staying with us for a couple of days. I'm in Nanna heaven. ✨💫🌟✨💞 sorry ladies I posted this on part 1 and then I thought I had better post it on part 2 of this thread. 💞


Adorable!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Julie, wonderful pictures. Such pretty country. 
Sue and Shirley, happy anniversary.
The nature pictures are great. I love the smell of honeysuckle too but here it is considered a noxious (I think that is the right word) plant to be destroyed. Cedar trees, Johnson grass and multi-flora rose are in the same category. I remember bringing home a start and Dad grabbed it and threw it in the fire before I even got my coat off. Bradford pear may smell bad but the trees are so pretty in bloom. Maybe plant the tree a distance from the house, so the sight of the tree can be seen and enjoyed but not smelled. 

Wishing Tango is better soon. I'll mention him during prayer time at our meeting Thursday evening.
I am glad I will be able to report Amy is better. Good news.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> 💞My darling GS Jackson chasing bubbles outside. It was so cute!!! They were big bubbles. 😀 Then it was inside for kisses and cuddles with my darling GD Keira-Lee who is also staying with us for a couple of days. I'm in Nanna heaven. ✨💫🌟✨💞 sorry ladies I posted this on part 1 and then I thought I had better post it on part 2 of this thread. 💞


Beautiful pictures Ros of beautiful grandchildren you are very lucky . How many grandchildren do you have ? 
Sonja


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> ...jscaplen - You may want to get some Nutri-Cal from a Veterinarian....


Thank you - I did manage to get him to eat - of all things - a couple of cocktail wieners. So perhaps he is holding out for something better than his usual fare. He has also started drinking - which was most worrisome to me. So I will go get something today that I hope he will be more likely to eat.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> 💞My darling GS Jackson chasing bubbles outside. It was so cute!!! ...


Little sweetheart - I am so jealous.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> At night it would cool to 25 degrees- and that was in the middle of June!
> i.e., the winter season.


Oh! Perhaps a little warm for me :thumbdown:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you - I did manage to get him to eat - of all things - a couple of cocktail wieners. So perhaps he is holding out for something better than his usual fare. He has also started drinking - which was most worrisome to me. So I will go get something today that I hope he will be more likely to eat.


I'm so glad he has started to eat something and drink . I too would have been more worried about the drinking especially as the weather is warming up . I do hope this means he is feeling better 
Sonja


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> ... I do hope this means he is feeling better


Thank you, Sonja


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lovely pictures, Ros.

So glad to hear, Jane, that Tango is eating and drinking again. Praying he is on the way to full recovery.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Oh! Perhaps a little warm for me :thumbdown:


I would think, quite probably so!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm so glad he has started to eat something and drink . I too would have been more worried about the drinking especially as the weather is warming up . I do hope this means he is feeling better
> Sonja


seconding Sonja's thoughts!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Hopefully that will work. I do hope he will get back to his normal self soon.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Thank you - I did manage to get him to eat - of all things - a couple of cocktail wieners. So perhaps he is holding out for something better than his usual fare. He has also started drinking - which was most worrisome to me. So I will go get something today that I hope he will be more likely to eat.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

This looks like a nice quick project:
Painted Wings Shawlette - FREE
http://www.universalyarn.com/pattern.php?pattern=777

This FO looks nicer than the one in the pattern:
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/cheerylady/painted-wings-shawlette


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you - I did manage to get him to eat - of all things - a couple of cocktail wieners. So perhaps he is holding out for something better than his usual fare. He has also started drinking - which was most worrisome to me. So I will go get something today that I hope he will be more likely to eat.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I hope all of you are having a lovely sunny day to day just like we are here in northeast England especially all you in America who have had such a long cold winter . Julie Ros and any one else who is into autumn I hope it's not to cold . Have a nice day 
Sonja


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Yeah! Tango is perking up!!! We are all so glad to hear that, Jane. 

Beautiful grandbabies, Ros! 

I meant to congratulate you yesterday on your up coming anniversary, Sue. I am very sorry if I forgot. What a wonderful milestone. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I hope all of you are having a lovely sunny day to day just like we are here in northeast England especially all you in America who have had such a long cold winter . Julie Ros and any one else who is into autumn I hope it's not to cold . Have a nice day
> Sonja


The forecast here is for showers- but 20*C!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, it is starting out nice. I am going to try and sit outside for 15 mins or so this morning, as we will be running later in the day as Amy has two dr appointments later today.

Sue


Swedenme said:


> I hope all of you are having a lovely sunny day to day just like we are here in northeast England especially all you in America who have had such a long cold winter . Julie Ros and any one else who is into autumn I hope it's not to cold . Have a nice day
> Sonja


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you - I did manage to get him to eat - of all things - a couple of cocktail wieners. So perhaps he is holding out for something better than his usual fare. He has also started drinking - which was most worrisome to me. So I will go get something today that I hope he will be more likely to eat.


Those wieners are most likely full of salts which may have forced him to drink water. So not the best indication of improvement.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Those wieners are most likely full of salts which may have forced him to drink water. So not the best indication of improvement.


I would never have given them to him normally but I was trying to figure what might entice him to eat. Whatever the reason he decided to drink, I am glad that it worked.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Toni,
We don't have any particular plans yet, what with Amy still here, but think we are going to have a couple of days at Virginia Beach in mid May before spending a week at the Outer Banks with Kat and family. We did that last year and really enjoyed it.

Sue


TLL said:


> I meant to congratulate you yesterday on your up coming anniversary, Sue. I am very sorry if I forgot. What a wonderful milestone. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

After much debate and conferring with the recipient of the Homespun cape, I decided to frog the whole thing and start over. The yarn is just too fragile to try to steek and fringe crossing rows like I would have had to do. I think that both of us, me and recipient, will be much happier with the end product this way. My son has LOTS of baseball games to go to, which will provide lots of knitting time as we drive to them. This will be done in no time.  Thank you so much everyone for all of your suggestions. I appreciate them very much!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Toni,
> We don't have any particular plans yet, what with Amy still here, but think we are going to have a couple of days at Virginia Beach in mid May before spending a week at the Outer Banks with Kat and family. We did that last year and really enjoyed it.
> 
> Sue


That sounds like a very special way to celebrate. 

Did I hear that Amy is getting better? I seem to have missed some postings yesterday. I hope she is on the mend.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I would never have given them to him normally but I was trying to figure what might entice him to eat. Whatever the reason he decided to drink, I am glad that it worked.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> This looks like a nice quick project:
> Painted Wings Shawlette - FREE
> http://www.universalyarn.com/pattern.php?pattern=777
> 
> ...


Universal Yarns look interesting with a great variety of multi-colors in different wts. Prices seem reasonable. Bookmarked that one.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> After much debate and conferring with the recipient of the Homespun cape, I decided to frog the whole thing and start over. The yarn is just too fragile to try to steek and fringe crossing rows like I would have had to do. I think that both of us, me and recipient, will be much happier with the end product this way. My son has LOTS of baseball games to go to, which will provide lots of knitting time as we drive to them. This will be done in no time.  Thank you so much everyone for all of your suggestions. I appreciate them very much!


Hate to say it, but that is probably the best solution given the size of the cape, the yarn itself and the amount of time needed to steel it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Toni,
> We don't have any particular plans yet, what with Amy still here, but think we are going to have a couple of days at Virginia Beach in mid May before spending a week at the Outer Banks with Kat and family. We did that last year and really enjoyed it.
> 
> Sue


Sounds peaceful and pleasant.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I would never have given them to him normally but I was trying to figure what might entice him to eat. Whatever the reason he decided to drink, I am glad that it worked.


Have you tried baby food--w/o salt or other additives? Or maybe make a slurry with plain ground meat or chicken. You may have to force feed him with a syringe to keep his nutrition from failing too badly. You did not say he was vomiting so hard to know if he is nauseous or having stomach problems.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...You did not say he was vomiting so hard to know if he is nauseous or having stomach problems.


He hasn't vomited.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh Ros... I'm just waking up.. feeling horrible.. thinking of how I am going to tell my brand new boss that I can't possible make it to work.. and I open LP and there is a ray of sunshine!! such a beautiful little guy... your pictures lifted my spirits tremendously...  and such a beautiful young lady.. your family sure has good genes.. all are very beautiful  I have a few hours to feel up to going in.. I will have to see... thanks for the pick-me-up 

Tricia my husband is the same with Morning Glory.. it runs parallel to the ground so it travels fast.. is nearly impossible to eradicate and will ruin a field of hay very quickly.. so when he sees the seeds at the store he just shakes his head.. we have a love hate relationship with our Ivy.. it is pretty and provides a nice barrier between my yard and the neighbors but it takes over quickly and we have to cut it back every spring..


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, I am pleased he is drinking and eating. The shawlette is pretty and I have some fairly varigated yarn it would suit :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> This looks like a nice quick project:
> Painted Wings Shawlette - FREE
> http://www.universalyarn.com/pattern.php?pattern=777
> 
> ...


Just shows how important the choice of yarn is, doesn't it? I wouldn't have looked twice just going by the pic with the pattern


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I would never have given them to him normally but I was trying to figure what might entice him to eat. Whatever the reason he decided to drink, I am glad that it worked.


When we have had ailing dogs or cats we fed them whatever they would eat. I cooked rice, pasta, chicken hearts (super stinky but the cat was pleased), ground beef. I never tried cocktail wieners but would have if they were on hand. The dog even ate lettuce (not nutritious but he ate it) and the cat ate canned corn and french fries. I would rather they eat something even if lacking some nutrients just to get their appetite back. One problem at a time. Once they were eating regularly then I would worry about what they were eating. The only time I tried force feeding was disastrous - vomit everywhere and a long bout of mistrust. I would have someone else do that (i.e. the vet) if needed. And salt is needed to keep the body working, a little extra once in a while should do no harm. Just my two cents.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane that is good news.. I agree... as long as he is doing something... the baby food idea is a good one.. I'll be interested to know what the Vet has to say.. I took care of a lady who had a Standard Poodle.. and dealt with the vet quite a bit.. this rambunctious very large dog was on a strict diet and my client would feed him what ever he wanted.. it was a constant battle.. poor lady had dementia so bad that she would forget that "honey" couldn't eat like she use too.. 
I ran over my dog when we were feeding cows.. she was just a puppy and it was real bad.. we were in the feeding pen and I was too short for the flat bed truck so it was difficult for me to drive it anyway and she went under to get out of the sun.. well the vet was called and she said if she eats she will be fine.. after I and everyone else calmed down we went into the mud room where the dogs stayed and we thought for sure she would have to be put down but she was eating away.. we had her for 11 years more!! she was fine.. her head had a point to it.. and her teeth were crooked but she loved me so much and she didn't hold it against me.. Dogs are a lot tougher than we give them credit for.. I wonder if the weather change and jet lag could be adding to how he is feeling along with a bug..

Toni I think you and your friend will be much happier with your decision to frog and redo.. I think it is the yarn.. you might want to put a stronger yarn with it... Tricia works with this yarn quite a bit.. I am sure she has some pointers on how to keep it from stretching out!!

Kaixixang.. look at the colors of the crochet thread here!! http://www.universalyarn.com/quality_color.php?quality=185 not a bad price.. I am sure it is much better than what we get at the drug store..LOL my store carry's white.. and a few other colors that I have tons of.. actually the yarn section at my store is sorely diminishing I hope they stock it up again soon...


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Jackson is such a delight, lovely to see the two children playing.


Thank you Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Adorable!


Thank you Pam. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

http://blog.sweaterbabe.com/knitting/pattern-picks/?utm_source=SweaterBabe.com%27s+Pattern+and+Product+Picks%3A+Issue+%232&utm_campaign=Pattern+%26+Product+Picks+4%2F16%2F15&utm_medium=email

This came in my emails today.. some very pretty tops.. I like the first one.. purplish blue... I was thinking of Ros's daughter.. she would look very pretty in some of these.. great totes too  I am sure with a little studying that it could be made at home.. their price is probably a good one for what it is but a bit too spendy for me


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful pictures Ros of beautiful grandchildren you are very lucky . How many grandchildren do you have ?
> Sonja


Thank you Sonja, I am very lucky. I have 6 grandchildren. 4 of them I don't get to see. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you - I did manage to get him to eat - of all things - a couple of cocktail wieners. So perhaps he is holding out for something better than his usual fare. He has also started drinking - which was most worrisome to me. So I will go get something today that I hope he will be more likely to eat.


I'm glad Tango is eating and drinking something. I hope he continues to improve. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Little sweetheart - I am so jealous.


Thank you Jane, he certainly is!!! I'm sorry. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> I hope all of you are having a lovely sunny day to day just like we are here in northeast England especially all you in America who have had such a long cold winter . Julie Ros and any one else who is into autumn I hope it's not to cold . Have a nice day
> Sonja


I'm staying with Carmen this week and it's so cold. Hope you have a nice day too Sonja. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Beautiful grandbabies, Ros!


Thank you Toni. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Yes, it is starting out nice. I am going to try and sit outside for 15 mins or so this morning, as we will be running later in the day as Amy has two dr appointments later today.
> 
> Sue


I hope Amy is okay Sue. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm so glad he has started to eat something and drink . I too would have been more worried about the drinking especially as the weather is warming up . I do hope this means he is feeling better
> Sonja


Me, too, Jane! Hope he continues to improve.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you, ladies!

Have a great day!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> Thank you Sonja, I am very lucky. I have 6 grandchildren. 4 of them I don't get to see. 💞


Oh I'm sorry about that ,not surprising that you are in nana heaven then with these two . Give them some extra hugs and kisses 
Had to laugh spell check changed nana to babe you would have wondered what I was talking about if I hadn't have read it first before posting 😃
Sonja


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Oh Ros... I'm just waking up.. feeling horrible.. thinking of how I am going to tell my brand new boss that I can't possible make it to work.. and I open LP and there is a ray of sunshine!! such a beautiful little guy... your pictures lifted my spirits tremendously...  and such a beautiful young lady.. your family sure has good genes.. all are very beautiful  I have a few hours to feel up to going in.. I will have to see... thanks for the pick me up.


Ronie, that's so lovely that Jackson lifts your spirits. He does that for me too!!! I hope you feel better soon. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> Oh I'm sorry about that ,not surprising that you are in nana heaven then with these two . Give them some extra hugs and kisses
> Had to laugh spell check changed nana to babe you would have wondered what I was talking about if I hadn't have read it first before posting 😃
> Sonja


I'm definitely not a babe Sonja. Made me laugh too. 💞


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Now remember you promised not to laugh - ok, maybe you can snigger a bit. This is the birthday cake I have been trying to ice. It is for Raphael's 5th birthday on Sunday. Usually I just follow instructions from a book or youtube but this time he requested Wheatly - a character from a computer game he plays with his dad. So I've had to make it up myself - and I am a very, very amateur cake decorator. I'm sure that he won't mind that it is not perfect; not sure what his friends' parents are going to think though, not that that is important


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

My darling GS Jackson was sick tonight, obviously something had upset his little tummy and he was sick everywhere and screaming. It really frightened him and us. Carmen, Keira-Lee and myself were running around trying to calm him down, get his clothes off and pop him into the shower. That seemed to calm him down and when he was all dressed and warm again, he snuggled on my lap. We cleaned everything while one of us was cuddling him. 5 mins later little Jackson was laughing, smiling and dancing. Yay!!!!! He is okay and sound asleep. &#128158;&#128525;&#128158;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Now remember you promised not to laugh - ok, maybe you can snigger a bit. This is the birthday cake I have been trying to ice. It is for Raphael's 5th birthday on Sunday. Usually I just follow instructions from a book or youtube but this time he requested Wheatly - a character from a computer game he plays with his dad. So I've had to make it up myself - and I am a very, very amateur cake decorator. I'm sure that he won't mind that it is not perfect; not sure what his friends' parents are going to think though, not that that is important


I think it's great Linda. 💞


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Now remember you promised not to laugh - ok, maybe you can snigger a bit. This is the birthday cake I have been trying to ice. It is for Raphael's 5th birthday on Sunday. Usually I just follow instructions from a book or youtube but this time he requested Wheatly - a character from a computer game he plays with his dad. So I've had to make it up myself - and I am a very, very amateur cake decorator. I'm sure that he won't mind that it is not perfect; not sure what his friends' parents are going to think though, not that that is important


That is a beautiful birthday cake made with a special ingredient Grandmas love 
Your grandson will love it and so will everyone else . It did make me smile a little 
Sonja


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hubby took out the blocking pins on Carrie's Ashton and sent me a couple of photos. &#128158; I hope to get better photos when I get home. &#128158;


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> My darling GS Jackson was sick tonight, obviously something had upset his little tummy and he was sick everywhere and screaming. It really frightened him and us. Carmen, Keira-Lee and myself were running around trying to calm him down, get his clothes off and pop him into the shower. That seemed to calm him down and when he was all dressed and warm again, he snuggled on my lap. We cleaned everything while one of us was cuddling him. 5 mins later little Jackson was laughing, smiling and dancing. Yay!!!!! He is okay and sound asleep. 💞😍💞


Sounds like it was just something he had eaten . Don't blame him for being upset I hate being sick . Hope he's alright when he wakes up 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> Hubby took out the blocking pins on Carrie's Ashton and sent me a couple of photos. 💞


That is absolutely stunning Ros . I love the colour
Sonja


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> Sounds like it was just something he had eaten . Don't blame him for being upset I hate being sick . Hope he's alright when he wakes up
> Sonja


Yes I hate it too Sonja. If I had to guess I think it was the yoghurt he had. I hope he's okay in the morning. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> That is absolutely stunning Ros . I love the colour
> Sonja


Thank you so much Sonja. 💞


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> My darling GS Jackson was sick tonight, obviously something had upset his little tummy and he was sick everywhere and screaming. It really frightened him and us. Carmen, Keira-Lee and myself were running around trying to calm him down, get his clothes off and pop him into the shower. That seemed to calm him down and when he was all dressed and warm again, he snuggled on my lap. We cleaned everything while one of us was cuddling him. 5 mins later little Jackson was laughing, smiling and dancing. Yay!!!!! He is okay and sound asleep. 💞😍💞


While everyone else is exhausted, no doubt. Poor little fellah.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

You are very kind, Ros.


RosD said:


> I think it's great Linda. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Just my two cents.


I was thinking along the same lines.
I just gave him some soft food - beef based, special stuff for older dogs & he ate some then had some more water. I will take that as a small step on the road to recovery - even though I only gave him a half cup & he didn't eat all of it.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> While everyone else is exhausted, no doubt. Poor little fellah.


Exactly!!! It was awful, it really frightened him. Luckily it didn't last long and that beautiful smile came back. 💞


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is a beautiful birthday cake made with a special ingredient Grandmas love
> Your grandson will love it and so will everyone else . It did make me smile a little
> Sonja


 love in very bit, you are right - but he may get e more retricted choice next year.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Just shows how important the choice of yarn is, doesn't it? I wouldn't have looked twice just going by the pic with the pattern


It is so odd that they display patterns with unsuitable yarns - doesn't help sell either one. Very poor marketing, to my mind.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hubby took out the blocking pins on Carrie's Ashton and sent me a couple of photos. 💞 I hope to get better photos when I get home. 💞


It is beautiful. Well done hubby with the photos. He must have been paying attention to what you do.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I was thinking along the same lines.
> I just gave him some soft food - beef based, special stuff for older dogs & he ate some then had some more water. I will take that as a small step on the road to recovery - even though I only gave him a half cup & he didn't eat all of it.


I'm glad Tango is eating a little bit, certainly better than nothing at all. I really hope he gets better soon Jane. 💞


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It is so odd that they display patterns with unsuitable yarns - doesn't help sell either one. Very poor marketing, to my mind.


 :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> It is beautiful. Well done hubby with the photos. He must have been paying attention to what you do.


Thank you Linda, I think so. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Now remember you promised not to laugh ...


I clearly remember not having promised anything of the sort.
The only funny thing, though, is the ideas that kids have sometimes.
Great job - clever girl


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> He hasn't vomited.


that is good. try the meat slurry and force feeding a little at a time to get some nutrition in him.. goat milk maybe? and the bovine colostrum. Colloidal silver good for infections and safe with dogs as far as I have heard.

don't mean to be a pain, but do sign in to CNRS as some of those people are so knowledgeable and I am worried for the little fur ball.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> My darling GS Jackson was sick tonight...He is okay and sound asleep.


Really strange - whatever it was must have been causing great distress in his little belly. Getting it out was the best treatment.
So glad he is okay. Squeeze a hug in there from me.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Now remember you promised not to laugh - ok, maybe you can snigger a bit. This is the birthday cake I have been trying to ice. It is for Raphael's 5th birthday on Sunday. Usually I just follow instructions from a book or youtube but this time he requested Wheatly - a character from a computer game he plays with his dad. So I've had to make it up myself - and I am a very, very amateur cake decorator. I'm sure that he won't mind that it is not perfect; not sure what his friends' parents are going to think though, not that that is important


It's wonderful, Linda!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hubby took out the blocking pins on Carrie's Ashton and sent me a couple of photos. 💞 I hope to get better photos when I get home. 💞


It's stunning, Ros!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Hubby took out the blocking pins on Carrie's Ashton and sent me a couple of photos....


Lovely 
I can just imagine asking my husband to take pictures of one of my shawls - let alone to remove the pins.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Lovely
> I can just imagine asking my husband to take pictures of one of my shawls - let alone to remove the pins.


Me, too!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Linda, that is a grand cake. I think you have done a great job.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Operator error!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ditto :roll:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, the Ashton is magnificent. Such a wonderful colour and beautiful knitting.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Linda--terrifically creative baking venture. such patience.

Ros--the new Ashton is quite the 'robe.' Beautiful. Am sure it will be loved.

Will have to check the crochet cotton on Universal Yarns. I was focusing on DK and Worsted weights.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, we've been to the Outer Banks. Wonderful place. It took us three days to slow down. Then we had a wonderful time.

Ronie, here's hoping you feel better as the day goes by.

Another gorgeous red Ashton, Ros.

Oh, Linda, that cake is wonderful!! I am sure it will be loved to pieces at the birthday party. ;D


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Another great Ashton Ros 

I like the cake Linda, very creative. And ball shaped cakes are very tricky, job well done.

Hope your day gets better Ronie. Maybe try some cocktail wieners?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Hope your day gets better Ronie. Maybe try some cocktail wieners?


What a hoot! Thanks for the chuckle, Melanie.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> What a hoot! Thanks for the chuckle, Melanie.
> 
> :lol: :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: That's great!!!  I'm still laughing. 

I'm glad Tango is making progress, Jane.

Here's hoping Jackson is better in the morning, also! That was nasty!

Beautiful Ashton, Ros!!! Your hubby did great!

Linda, that cake is amazing! You did a really great job interpreting your grandson's request!

Tuesday! I get my first lesson on a spinning wheel! My husband was talking to someone at the tractor implement and, somehow, they ended up talking about my wanting to learn to spin. The next thing he knew, he was coming home with the name of someone who could help me. Crazy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Now remember you promised not to laugh - ok, maybe you can snigger a bit. This is the birthday cake I have been trying to ice. It is for Raphael's 5th birthday on Sunday. Usually I just follow instructions from a book or youtube but this time he requested Wheatly - a character from a computer game he plays with his dad. So I've had to make it up myself - and I am a very, very amateur cake decorator. I'm sure that he won't mind that it is not perfect; not sure what his friends' parents are going to think though, not that that is important


It looks good to me, is it fondant, that you have used? There is a lot to cake decorating- this one makes me think of some of the Minions I have seen- but is it a different game?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> My darling GS Jackson was sick tonight, obviously something had upset his little tummy and he was sick everywhere and screaming. It really frightened him and us. Carmen, Keira-Lee and myself were running around trying to calm him down, get his clothes off and pop him into the shower. That seemed to calm him down and when he was all dressed and warm again, he snuggled on my lap. We cleaned everything while one of us was cuddling him. 5 mins later little Jackson was laughing, smiling and dancing. Yay!!!!! He is okay and sound asleep. 💞😍💞


It is alarming I should think if he is not used to being sick- so glad you got him calmed quickly- the shower is such a usual part of his life I am sure that that must have helped, and of course it gets rid of any smell that may have been bothering him.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Maybe try some cocktail wieners?


Cute


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hubby took out the blocking pins on Carrie's Ashton and sent me a couple of photos. 💞 I hope to get better photos when I get home. 💞


I still think it looks lovely, and what a kind thought of your DH!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...Tuesday! I get my first lesson on a spinning wheel! ...


Have fun!
Of course, that will mean that you will have to build up a stash of stuff to spin.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Yes I hate it too Sonja. If I had to guess I think it was the yoghurt he had. I hope he's okay in the morning. 💞


My older daughter used to get violently sick on Strawberry yoghurt- the others did not bother her- only the strawberry ones.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I clearly remember not having promised anything of the sort.
> The only funny thing, though, is the ideas that kids have sometimes.
> Great job - clever girl


It was me who promised not to laugh. And I think Linda did a super job.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Another great Ashton Ros
> 
> Hope your day gets better Ronie. Maybe try some cocktail wieners?


Funny 😃


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> :thumbup: ........
> 
> Tuesday! I get my first lesson on a spinning wheel! My husband was talking to someone at the tractor implement and, somehow, they ended up talking about my wanting to learn to spin. The next thing he knew, he was coming home with the name of someone who could help me. Crazy!


That's terrific. I have been wanting to learn to spin. Was given a few bags of Alpaca, some already cleaned and some not. Was hoping to barter some classes for some of the alpaca but it has not happened yet. But am still dreaming.

Do you have a spinning wheel yet? Or beginning with a drop spindle?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

All you bead afficiondas here: I am going to try my hand on beading ala the Madryn with its one last row of beads. Actually stuck my head into the dust bin of yesteryear and found my bucket of old beads. Really forgot all that I had. Unfortunately most are in smaller quantities and many very large as they were gotten for macrame or jewelry. Going thru them really took me back decades. Such mixed feelings.

So, what size bead do you recommend for this one row wonder? And what is the best method for working the beading. 

Toni--I think it was you that suggested working with something like nylon fishing line? Do you knit the line into the entire row as you go? But won't that lose a lot of the stretch of the fabric? 

What size crochet hook do you find the most useful? I know it depends on bead size, but I would buy the smallest useful size for multiple bead sizes. Will probably limit myself to what Jo-Ann's has in stock as I want to get this shawl finished and out of the way.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Linda the cake is yummy looking... 

Ros so sorry about his upset tummy.. hope he feels better soon... The ashton is stunning... very good job!!

Have fun Toni!! I see we were both posting Pintersts this morning at the same time  so much fun!!!

Off to work... drugs do a person wonders... I will be so happy to not have to take them tonight or tomorrow... I don't care for the nightmares or the jitters.. but I can't call in... Have a great day everyone


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Take Care, Ronie! Yes, pinterest is a pretty fun place, too. 

Tanya, I think I mentioned thread with the beads. Yes, it could limit the give of the yarn, but sometimes the extra bling is worth it. The size of the crochet hook is very, very, very small. I have also used dental threaders to poke through the tiny holes in some beads. That works better than the crochet hook sometimes for pre-threading them.

Oh, Jane, soon I will have a stash of fleece! There are a couple of young guys experimenting with raising sheep and don't want it! They would like to trade for pasture rent. We just might be able to do that. 

The lady that will be teaching me has 5 wheels and wants to cut down.  I will be coming home with a wheel that day. She sounds like a real sweetheart. We hit off immediately with only one phone conversation. I am so excited! I have wanted to do this for a v-e-r-y long time and now all of the parts are coming together for it to happen. God is so good!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...We hit off immediately...I have wanted to do this for a v-e-r-y long time and now all of the parts are coming together for it to happen.


Sounds like things came together just right. She was waiting for the right person to come along, too.


> God is so good!


May be *you* were good & now you get rewarded.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I was thinking along the same lines.
> I just gave him some soft food - beef based, special stuff for older dogs & he ate some then had some more water. I will take that as a small step on the road to recovery - even though I only gave him a half cup & he didn't eat all of it.


I agree with you and Melanie. Some times it is just "whatever it takes". Poor Tango has hardly had any food or water for too long. I would be desperate enough to try anything also.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Toni!! Woohoo! Good for your hubby. Now you know you will have to post pictures of the whole process.  Oh man!!! You are getting wool also. Well, this is working out quite well. Wool for rent. Very cool. A wheel and a lovely new friend. This has been your day.  (I posted this in fits and starts as I was reading) So happy for you Toni. 

Tanya, I have a size 13 crochet hook that I use for beading.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

TLL said:


> Take Care, Ronie! Yes, pinterest is a pretty fun place, too.
> 
> Tanya, I think I mentioned thread with the beads. Yes, it could limit the give of the yarn, but sometimes the extra bling is worth it. The size of the crochet hook is very, very, very small. I have also used dental threaders to poke through the tiny holes in some beads. That works better than the crochet hook sometimes for pre-threading them.
> 
> ...


Good for you, Toni!!!!! If you need some black walnut dye, I may have some to spare for when you get to dyeing.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jangmb said:


> Good for you, Toni!!!!! If you need some black walnut dye, I may have some to spare for when you get to dyeing.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: She'll be up and running in no time.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Toni!! Woohoo! Good for your hubby. Now you know you will have to post pictures of the whole process.  Oh man!!! You are getting wool also. Well, this is working out quite well. Wool for rent. Very cool. A wheel and a lovely new friend. This has been your day.  (I posted this in fits and starts as I was reading) So happy for you Toni.
> 
> Tanya, I have a size 13 crochet hook that I use for beading.


Thanks Bev. Toni mentioned a dental threader--where can you get those easily. Not sure Jo-Anns has such small hooks. They are pretty skimpy on their inventory.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Good for you, Toni!!!!! If you need some black walnut dye, I may have some to spare for when you get to dyeing.


oooh, Black Walnut dye? I made some years ago with nuts from a tree on a property I was renting. Used linseed oil to soak the nut hulls and it made the softest brown stain which I used on furniture. For yarn, water based will work better I think. What did you use?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Finally managed to locate my photos from Neuenrade, the town I stayed in in Germany.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

TLL said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: That's great!!!  I'm still laughing.
> 
> I'm glad Tango is making progress, Jane.
> 
> ...


I second this post


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

And a ball or two of Aunt Lydia's #10 crochet cotton...the 2,000 + yard ball. I would love to see how soft it ended up. Shaded browns? Would not have to be a solid shade.

I would gladly knit the men's socks up and send the pairs back to the dye guru who made the coloring possible. Possible early birthday/holiday present for your husband or relative? We can negotiate the difference in amounts later.

I charge 10 USD per adult pair of socks...my UK 11 (3.0mm) needles are free of projects. I would need possibly 1 or 2 more for speed of stitching...but at least I wouldn't need the whole 4 circulars purchased. Buying the thread balls and dyeing the color would cost too. Probably about even but shipping would be needed for either side.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

tamarque said:


> oooh, Black Walnut dye? I made some years ago with nuts from a tree on a property I was renting. Used linseed oil to soak the nut hulls and it made the softest brown stain which I used on furniture. For yarn, water based will work better I think. What did you use?


Referencing a prior post by you - Dental floss threaders can be purchased at any grocery or pharmacy that has dental/toothpaste/tooth brushes, etc.

I have done a lot of research on dyeing since my episode with Bonnie's Wish. I am waiting on one book from the library and knitting up a couple of swatches before I tackle the actual dyeing of my shawl. I have read a lot of blogs and watched several videos on natural dyeing and chemical dyeing. I am hoping to use natures colors to over dye this thing. I used the bark of walnut for the first experiment and boiled it. After boiling/simmering for a couple of hours, letting steep for a couple of days - it is quite dark. I started a new batch last night with a minimal amount of bark. We'll see. It is amazing how it all works.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Finally managed to locate my photos from Neuenrade, the town I stayed in in Germany.


Again, Julie, beautiful pics. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Again, Julie, beautiful pics. Thanks for sharing


Thank you Jan!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Linda the cake is yummy looking...
> 
> Ros so sorry about his upset tummy.. hope he feels better soon... The ashton is stunning... very good job!!
> 
> ...


Take care and I hope you feel better soon 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> Take Care, Ronie! Yes, pinterest is a pretty fun place, too.
> 
> Tanya, I think I mentioned thread with the beads. Yes, it could limit the give of the yarn, but sometimes the extra bling is worth it. The size of the crochet hook is very, very, very small. I have also used dental threaders to poke through the tiny holes in some beads. That works better than the crochet hook sometimes for pre-threading them.
> 
> ...


Good things come to those that wait . Isn't that a saying or something ? Well in your case it's exactly right . I hope you have a really good time learning to spin 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Finally managed to locate my photos from Neuenrade, the town I stayed in in Germany.


More beautiful pictures Julie . I like the road into town one very picturesque 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> More beautiful pictures Julie . I like the road into town one very picturesque
> Sonja


Everything was done with an eye for the aesthetic!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL I am quite envious. Do tell how your lesson goes :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Referencing a prior post by you - Dental floss threaders can be purchased at any grocery or pharmacy that has dental/toothpaste/tooth brushes, etc.
> 
> I have done a lot of research on dyeing since my episode with Bonnie's Wish. I am waiting on one book from the library and knitting up a couple of swatches before I tackle the actual dyeing of my shawl. I have read a lot of blogs and watched several videos on natural dyeing and chemical dyeing. I am hoping to use natures colors to over dye this thing. I used the bark of walnut for the first experiment and boiled it. After boiling/simmering for a couple of hours, letting steep for a couple of days - it is quite dark. I started a new batch last night with a minimal amount of bark. We'll see. It is amazing how it all works.


thanx Jan. Sounds like I have a threader--something sold for threading needles. I probably would be very much like what you describe for dental floss. But will check the stores to see if what they have is different.

I took a quickie workshop on natural dyes last year which was lots of fun. No hands on work but lots of good information.
I am sure you wore good rubber/latex gloves with your walnut dye making. That stuff will stain you for weeks (lol).

Off to town for some errands now.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ... for dental floss...


The type recommended is the Oral-B brand intended for people with braces, etc. It has a flat stiff end & a thicker body.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> The type recommended is the Oral-B brand intended for people with braces, etc. It has a flat stiff end & a thicker body.


And a nice loop to run your thread or yarn through.  Maybe yours is different from the ones I used. Just like everything else, it is trial and error and figure out what works best for you. 

You are all too much! I will be more that happy to take pictures and keep you posted on the whole process.

Jan, I will be glad to take you up on the black walnuts. We just cut our tree down because, after all these years, we learned that it was killing our apple trees. :? The squirrels have snagged all of the nuts and there were none to be found this Spring when I wanted some. Isn't that just the way it goes sometimes?

Julie, your new Germany photos are wonderful! Were you able to tour the schloss? The well photo was amazing! Old fashioned well in one part of the photo and electrical boxes in another. It is good to see you in the photos, too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> And a nice loop to run your thread or yarn through.  Maybe yours is different from the ones I used. Just like everything else, it is trial and error and figure out what works best for you.
> 
> You are all too much! I will be more that happy to take pictures and keep you posted on the whole process.
> 
> ...


The Schloss is a private dwelling, and I am not sure that they open to the public- certainly we did not go inside- only to the courtyard.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's wonderful, Linda!


Thank you,Pam and you, Jane. But it is a good job you can't see it from close up.
Hope tango is continuing to improve and that little Jackson is completely recovered now.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Linda, that is a grand cake. I think you have done a great job.


Thank you,Norma.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It looks good to me, is it fondant, that you have used? There is a lot to cake decorating- this one makes me think of some of the Minions I have seen- but is it a different game?


Thank you. Yes it is fondant and I don't find it easy to work with - I need to learn more tricks of the trade. I think the game is called Portal.
Also thanks to Bev, Tanya, Melanie, Tonie and anyone else who boosted my confidence with kind comments. Knitting is way easier than icing cakes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thank you. Yes it is fondant and I don't find it easy to work with - I need to learn more tricks of the trade. I think the game is called Portal.


It can be a brilliant medium, I have not tried myself, but my daughter uses it with fantastic results- I don't like the taste of it, compared to ordinary icing!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Jane, I am glad you were able to get Tango to eat a little and drink a little. It is so hard when we just don't know what's going on. 

Ros, so glad Jackson is his happy self after that upset. Very cute gk's you have and wonderful that you are getting to spend time with them. So glad your DH took pictures of the shawl unpinned. It is another beauty!

Linda, I love that cake you made for your grandson's birthday. That is quite special for his 5th birthday. My grandson is also named Raphael, but he is going on 17! 

Julie those are great pictures of Germany. Love the cobblestones and I love your long braids.

Tanya I am using a size 8 crochet hook for size 6 beads.every now and then I find one that is too small and have to use a 9 or 10. 

Yay for you Toni!! How wonderful,that you will be getting into the world of spinning and making your own yarn! And how exciting that you will get a wheel and fleece as well!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

How lovely to experience the thrill of learning a new skill. Enjoy!


TLL said:


> Take Care, Ronie! Yes, pinterest is a pretty fun place, too.
> 
> Tanya, I think I mentioned thread with the beads. Yes, it could limit the give of the yarn, but sometimes the extra bling is worth it. The size of the crochet hook is very, very, very small. I have also used dental threaders to poke through the tiny holes in some beads. That works better than the crochet hook sometimes for pre-threading them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Jane, I am glad you were able to get Tango to eat a little and drink a little. It is so hard when we just don't know what's going on.
> 
> Ros, so glad Jackson is his happy self after that upset. Very cute gk's you have and wonderful that you are getting to spend time with them. So glad your DH took pictures of the shawl unpinned. It is another beauty!
> 
> ...


Thanks Caryn! Sadly a lot of my hair fell out when I got home from Europe- no long braids now!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Finally managed to locate my photos from Neuenrade, the town I stayed in in Germany.


Looking at your photos is giving me itchy feet. I want to go and look in person.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It can be a brilliant medium, I have not tried myself, but my daughter uses it with fantastic results- I don't like the taste of it, compared to ordinary icing!


I don't like eating icing at all, it is way too sweet - I always take it off.
Your daughter probably has way more talent at modelling than I do, Julie. I did enjoy using the silver shimmer spray to make it look metallic - had to try not to get too carried away with that. :-D


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Looking at your photos is giving me itchy feet. I want to go and look in person.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Looking at your photos is giving me itchy feet. I want to go and look in person.


At least Linda- you can just cross the North Sea! I have to come half way round the globe!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I don't like eating icing at all, it is way too sweet - I always take it off.
> Your daughter probably has way more talent at modelling than I do, Julie. I did enjoy using the silver shimmer spray to make it look metallic - had to try not to get too carried away with that. :-D


Bronwen is one of those who does not accept personal failure- when she was doing her Library Course at one point her assignment was graded 100% and that year her average was 98%.
She has always had talent with her hands especially as a sewer and embroiderer, even as young as age three. She used to do exquisite and really miniature drawings.
These are the dogs (puppies) she created for the decoration of my DGD's tenth birthday cake. 
Her sewing is of the standard of a trained seamstress, but after me, she is self taught.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ... after me, she is self taught.


Fantastic work.
She had you as a great example of applying herself & achieving success in her creative efforts.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Fantastic work.
> She had you as a great example of applying herself & achieving success in her creative efforts.


Thank you Jane- she only grudgingly acknowledges it though!!!!
But she rang me for the first time in ages last night to tell me she has now a permanent full-time job, still as Assistant Librarian, but at better pay, and with out the weekly fluctuations she has had this last two years.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Fantastic work.
> She had you as a great example of applying herself & achieving success in her creative efforts.


I totally agree! Beautiful work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> I totally agree! Beautiful work.


Thank you Toni! My older girl was the musician/singer of the family and had hoped to become known as a writer, but her life was cut short at 22.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> The type recommended is the Oral-B brand intended for people with braces, etc. It has a flat stiff end & a thicker body.


There is one additional one from Oral-b. it is blue with a largish loop on one end. This is what I use to pre-string my beads. I use the one Jane is talking about to add one by one as I knit.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Julie, great additional photos. Your daughters have a LOT of talent also. Great cake, beautiful dressing gown and fabulous sailor's dress. 

Linda, I really like your cake for DGS!! Very clever indeed. I thinking that you did not have a "ball" pan and not only worked the fondant but also shaped the cake. He will be thrilled with it.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Beautiful work Julie. Nice to have that talent 

I see another stash in your future Toni, lol.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bronwen is one of those who does not accept personal failure- when she was doing her Library Course at one point her assignment was graded 100% and that year her average was 98%.
> She has always had talent with her hands especially as a sewer and embroiderer, even as young as age three. She used to do exquisite and really miniature drawings.
> These are the dogs (puppies) she created for the decoration of my DGD's tenth birthday cake.
> Her sewing is of the standard of a trained seamstress, but after me, she is self taught.


More lovely pictures and another beautiful grandchild . Your daughter is very talented Julie and so are you that dressing gown is gorgeous 
I'm glad to here your daughter phoned you I hope you get more calls from her and your grandson 
Sonja


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Great looking cake, Linda. Are those Cadbury's chocolate fingers and KitKat around it?

Sue


linda09 said:


> Now remember you promised not to laugh - ok, maybe you can snigger a bit. This is the birthday cake I have been trying to ice. It is for Raphael's 5th birthday on Sunday. Usually I just follow instructions from a book or youtube but this time he requested Wheatly - a character from a computer game he plays with his dad. So I've had to make it up myself - and I am a very, very amateur cake decorator. I'm sure that he won't mind that it is not perfect; not sure what his friends' parents are going to think though, not that that is important


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Julie, great additional photos. Your daughters have a LOT of talent also. Great cake, beautiful dressing gown and fabulous sailor's dress.
> 
> Linda, I really like your cake for DGS!! Very clever indeed. I thinking that you did not have a "ball" pan and not only worked the fondant but also shaped the cake. He will be thrilled with it.


And what is more, Linda got the icing to curve perfectly- I am sure I would have had to fight to get it like that.

There was a matching 'Christopher Robin' suit for the little boy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Beautiful work Julie. Nice to have that talent
> 
> I see another stash in your future Toni, lol.


Thank you Melanie!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Not sure if she is getting better. Saw our family dr this morning and he cleared her to return to work part time on Monday, then by the time we got to her GI appointment just a little while later, her hole was gushing again and we had to borrow gauze from there to replace the dressing. She sees the surgeon tomorrow afternoon and now it looks like she may have to go back to see our doctor again in the morning. I guess we will just take it a day at a time again.
Sue


TLL said:


> That sounds like a very special way to celebrate.
> 
> Did I hear that Amy is getting better? I seem to have missed some postings yesterday. I hope she is on the mend.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ros, sorry that Jackson was sick. I hope he is fully over it now.

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> More lovely pictures and another beautiful grandchild . Your daughter is very talented Julie and so are you that dressing gown is gorgeous
> I'm glad to here your daughter phoned you I hope you get more calls from her and your grandson
> Sonja


It was quite a surprise! But I had just got Caller ID so I knew it must be one of them!
I love doing Fair Isle work, Sonja! DGD is blessed with beautiful hair, I guess both children have it.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Lucky you, Toni, getting your own wheel and the chance to do some spinning.

Sue


TLL said:


> Take Care, Ronie! Yes, pinterest is a pretty fun place, too.
> 
> Tanya, I think I mentioned thread with the beads. Yes, it could limit the give of the yarn, but sometimes the extra bling is worth it. The size of the crochet hook is very, very, very small. I have also used dental threaders to poke through the tiny holes in some beads. That works better than the crochet hook sometimes for pre-threading them.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Julie, thanks for more German photos.

Also loved to see the familt pics, dressing gown, that U.S. beautiful little sailor suit and cute cake.
Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Julie, thanks for more German photos.
> 
> Also loved to see the familt pics, dressing gown, that U.S. beautiful little sailor suit and cute cake.
> Sue


Thank you, Sue, I am sorry it is such an anxious time for you with Amy.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> T...But she rang me for the first time in ages last night to tell me she has now a permanent full-time job...


She still wants your approbation - even if she tries to hide it.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lovely pictures, Julie. 

Jan, sounds like you have studied well before you dye. I am going to have to be doing that when I get ready to dye my Shipwreck.

Ah, Toni. I just had a thought. Will you be selling your yarn? Eh??? Hmmmmm! Keep us in mind. 

Oh, my, Julie, love that jacket. Do you remember how long it took you to knit? Your daughter does an excellent job at cake decorating. Loved the family picture!  So sorry about your older daughter, Julie.

Sorry, Sue, with Amy's set backs. Hopefully, she will heal soon.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...her life was cut short at 22.


Oh, dear - so sad. Sorry for your loss, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> She still wants your approbation - even if she tries to hide it.


I think she has real difficulty with expressing her emotions.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Not sure if she is getting better...


Oh, my, Sue. I hope this nightmare ends for you all soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Lovely pictures, Julie.
> 
> Jan, sounds like you have studied well before you dye. I am going to have to be doing that when I get ready to dye my Shipwreck.
> 
> ...


I seem to remember working on it for a couple maybe three months- I can't go really fast with Fair Isle- but in those days I would buy yarn for the one project and work on that. I am lucky that Bronwen hand washes what is knitted, whether her own work or mine. She is a very talented lady (will be 41 in December). I miss my Mwyffanwy- but this far out, you learn to accept and let the anger go.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, dear - so sad. Sorry for your loss, Julie.


I can talk of her now a days with out bursting into tears- but it took a long time.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane/Jan/Toni--good info on buying these dental floss threaders. Will have to look again. The Drug store I stopped at only seemed to have the dental floss but not threaders. Unless they are in the packages. There never was one in the dental floss I had bought

Caryn--I assume your #8 needle is a steel needle size.

I did find a 13-14 mm hook at the LYS but it is so delicate that it bent getting it out of the package. Not my kind of tool: don't think it will last that long with me. I was amazed at how many beads that were in my bead bucket. Haven't looked at it for so many years that I forgot all that was in it. Unfortunately there are not enough beads for a larger project and most of them are way too tiny for this Madryn or way too big. They were all gotten for jewelry or macrame years ago.

Am loving my new yarns. Working with a cotton/rayon/silk blend that feels more like rough silk yarn but it is very soft and I think it will work once the pattern gets worked out.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That is a fantastic cake, Julie. I admire the sewing but I think the fair isle is wonderful. Such lively colours :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorry double post again. It isn't me but my computer has the funnies!!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Julie, how great that Bronwen called to tell you her good news. What beautiful sewing and cake making she does. I'm surprised she didn't go for one of those as her profession! 
That fair isle you did is totally gorgeous. Love the play of colors you chose.
So sorry to hear about the loss of your older daughter at such a young age. the loss of a child has to be the very saddest thing.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Tanya, yes, the ones I have are the steel needles.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Tanya, I use the Oral-B Superfloss, which comes in a packet of 50 pre-cut strands. i don't use a threader,. I insert the thicker end through the stitch, then fold the end overand push the bead down onto the stitch. I bought mine at Walgreens.

Here is a good video:






Jul 3, 2012 - Uploaded by LostCityKnits
Denise of Lost City Knits gives a brief tutorial on how to add beads to lace using stiff dental floss.

Sorry, I'm not sure why I can't get that link to work.

Suequote=tamarque]Jane/Jan/Toni--good info on buying these dental floss threaders. Will have to look again. The Drug store I stopped at only seemed to have the dental floss but not threaders. Unless they are in the packages. There never was one in the dental floss I had bought

Caryn--I assume your #8 needle is a steel needle size.

I did find a 13-14 mm hook at the LYS but it is so delicate that it bent getting it out of the package. Not my kind of tool: don't think it will last that long with me. I was amazed at how many beads that were in my bead bucket. Haven't looked at it for so many years that I forgot all that was in it. Unfortunately there are not enough beads for a larger project and most of them are way too tiny for this Madryn or way too big. They were all gotten for jewelry or macrame years ago.

Am loving my new yarns. Working with a cotton/rayon/silk blend that feels more like rough silk yarn but it is very soft and I think it will work once the pattern gets worked out.[/quote]


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Not sure if she is getting better. Saw our family dr this morning and he cleared her to return to work part time on Monday, then by the time we got to her GI appointment just a little while later, her hole was gushing again and we had to borrow gauze from there to replace the dressing. She sees the surgeon tomorrow afternoon and now it looks like she may have to go back to see our doctor again in the morning. I guess we will just take it a day at a time again.
> Sue


I am so sorry to hear this news, Sue. I could weep with you. Sincerest prayers for a full and speedy recovery to good health.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Tanya, I use the Oral-B Superfloss, which comes in a packet of 50 pre-cut strands. i don't use a threader,. I insert the thicker end through the stitch, then fold the end overand push the bead down onto the stitch. I bought mine at Walgreens.
> 
> Here is a good video:
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is a fantastic cake, Julie. I admire the sewing but I think the fair isle is wonderful. Such lively colours :thumbup:


I wanted it bright! And it looks as if it was used a lot! She has taken sometimes two weeks preparing cakes for the DGD, now she is working full time they have to be much simpler.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And what is more, Linda got the icing to curve perfectly- I am sure I would have had to fight to get it like that.
> 
> There was a matching 'Christopher Robin' suit for the little boy.


Wow! Your family sure has a lot of talent. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Julie, how great that Bronwen called to tell you her good news. What beautiful sewing and cake making she does. I'm surprised she didn't go for one of those as her profession!
> That fair isle you did is totally gorgeous. Love the play of colors you chose.
> So sorry to hear about the loss of your older daughter at such a young age. the loss of a child has to be the very saddest thing.


The loss of a child no matter at what time after conception is one of the hardest things for any parent. 
She did work for a while sewing, and did get a few commissions to do Wedding sewing- bride, bridesmaids and possibly waistcoat for the groom.
She did for her own Wedding a lot of beading on the silk of the bodice, again a dress that she designed and drafted herself. And stitched waistcoats for the Groom and ring bearer.
I wanted the dressing gown to look warm as well as be warm!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Fantastic work.
> She had you as a great example of applying herself & achieving success in her creative efforts.


 :thumbup: Agree wholeheartedly. That cake is beautifully done - but so is the dressing gown. Creativity in the genes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sue it was the capital 'H' that was stalling the link!!!!!



britgirl said:


> Tanya, I use the Oral-B Superfloss, which comes in a packet of 50 pre-cut strands. i don't use a threader,. I insert the thicker end through the stitch, then fold the end overand push the bead down onto the stitch. I bought mine at Walgreens.
> 
> Here is a good video:
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Linda, I really like your cake for DGS!! Very clever indeed. I thinking that you did not have a "ball" pan and not only worked the fondant but also shaped the cake. He will be thrilled with it.


You are right and I do hope so.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Great looking cake, Linda. Are those Cadbury's chocolate fingers and KitKat around it?
> 
> Sue


They are, Sue. They represent the wreckage that occurs at one point in the game - and cover up some of the rough edges. I'm thinking they will be the most popular part of the cake - lovely for just picking at.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Wow! Your family sure has a lot of talent. Thanks for sharing.


It does run in the family, Jan- both grandmothers for instance were skilled water colourists, my grandfather has a couple of paintings in the permanent display of the Manchester Art Gallery- and he took up water colours after retirement. Both my grannies were very skillful needle women. And going back a few generations an ancestress was supposed to set the style at court, but I have never been able to trace her. We had a dress that she had hand stitched- fully lined throughout- beautiful work- sadly I have no idea where that is.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And what is more, Linda got the icing to curve perfectly- I am sure I would have had to fight to get it like that.
> 
> There was a matching 'Christopher Robin' suit for the little boy.


don't they all look great? And the cake is really cute as well as clever.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> :thumbup: Agree wholeheartedly. That cake is beautifully done - but so is the dressing gown. Creativity in the genes.


That is very kind of you Linda- I did not mean to gazump your cake making skills, but would acknowledge I am proud of what Bronwen achieves.
Especially now she has landed this new job!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I can talk of her now a days with out bursting into tears- but it took a long time.


Of course. Very understandable.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Julie
Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Sue it was the capital 'H' that was stalling the link!!!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is my progress the last couple of days on Affinity and Spring Fling. I am doing the large in the latter - took ages to get those 473 stitches cast on. It is always so fiddly to get that first row done with a bottom up construction.
Today, I also CO & caught up with April's RMT - had to wait for yarn to arrive.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> don't they all look great? And the cake is really cute as well as clever.


I think she does follow other people's ideas, certainly as a starting point.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Of course. Very understandable.


One does still have weepy days- you never know when they will strike- I so miss not knowing her as a mature person.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Julie
> Sue


Just goes to show that computers are not as clever as the human brain, as yet!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is very kind of you Linda- I did not mean to gazump your cake making skills, but would acknowledge I am proud of what Bronwen achieves.
> Especially now she has landed this new job!


Oh, now I didn't see it as gazumping - just sharing. My cake skills are minimal but I love looking at what a really skilful person can do and you are justifiably proud of your daughter.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my progress the last couple of days on Affinity and Spring Fling. I am doing the large in the latter - took ages to get those 473 stitches cast on. It is always so fiddly to get that first row done with a bottom up construction.
> Today, I also CO & caught up with April's RMT - had to wait for yarn to arrive.


That is a big cast on! I have usually gone the other way and had large cast offs!
Both are looking good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Oh, now I didn't see it as gazumping - just sharing. My cake skills are minimal but I love looking at what a really skilful person can do and you are justifiably proud of your daughter.


I am so glad!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just goes to show that computers are not as clever as the human brain, as yet!


Funny that you should say that. Yesterday, my son won a regional Concours d'art oratoire (French speak-off) with artificial intelligence as the topic. He quoted Stephen Hawking warning that computers will be able to evolve faster than humans & present a potential danger because of that.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my progress the last couple of days on Affinity and Spring Fling. I am doing the large in the latter - took ages to get those 473 stitches cast on. It is always so fiddly to get that first row done with a bottom up construction.
> Today, I also CO & caught up with April's RMT - had to wait for yarn to arrive.


looking good, Jane. What is RMT?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is a big cast on! I have usually gone the other way and had large cast offs!


Bottom up construction is interesting since the end seem to come rushing at you as you deal with less & less stitches.


> Both are looking good!


Thank you. I sooo want to get at my Affinity but the MKALs that are current are taking precedence. 
I was thinking that I wasn't getting much done the last few says, but I had forgotten that I had also worked on my Foolish Hearts scarf.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Funny that you should say that. Yesterday, my son won a regional Concours d'art oratoire (French speak-off) with artificial intelligence as the topic. He quoted Stephen Hawking warning that computers will be able to evolve faster than humans & present a potential danger because of that.


What was that film? The one with the opening theme Also Sprach Zarathustra, science fiction, and the computer goes mad on the space flight- it has been a topic of speculation for a very long time!!!!!!

Edit: got it, 2001, a Space Odyssey, we all thought it brilliant at the time!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you. I sooo want to get at my Affinity but the MKALs that are current are taking precedence.
> I was thinking that I wasn't getting much done the last few says, but I had forgotten that I had also worked on my Foolish Hearts scarf.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> looking good, Jane. What is RMT?


Thank you, Linda 
RMT stands for Riddle Me This - a wash cloth MKAL - Two rows a day - guess the pattern - a bit of fun.
Here is April's - up to row 32:
http://thedomesticdash.com/rmt-april-2015/


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...2001, a Space Odyssey, we all thought it brilliant at the time!


Yes - I just remembered that he had referred to this at one point but I think that it got edited out. The speech can't be longer than 5 minutes - hard to cover a topic well in such a short time frame.
Last year, he talked about assisted suicide & it got him to the national competition where he placed third & won a substantial scholarship to the University of Ottawa. With luck (& hard work), he will be ale to add to that this year.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Yes - I just remembered that he had referred to this at one point but I think that it got edited out. The speech can't be longer than 5 minutes - hard to cover a topic well in such a short time frame.
> Last year, he talked about assisted suicide & it got him to the national competition where he placed third & won a substantial scholarship to the University of Ottawa. With luck (& hard work), he will be ale to add to that this year.


I wish him well!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Congratulations to Michael. I am sure he is really happy about it and that you are really proud of him.
Sue



jscaplen said:


> Funny that you should say that. Yesterday, my son won a regional Concours d'art oratoire (French speak-off) with artificial intelligence as the topic. He quoted Stephen Hawking warning that computers will be able to evolve faster than humans & present a potential danger because of that.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

The affinity is such a pretty shawl Jane. It is coming along nicely. 
That is a lot of stitches to deal with at the beginning of spring fling. I am getting the clues for that, but have not started. I am just getting to the April clue for the beaded lace scarf. I can't believe you feel like you are not getting much done when you have so many beautiful projects going!

And congratulations to your son. That is quite an achievement.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni that is so exciting!! I am so happy for you!! I look forward to your in progress photo's.. and how amazing is it that you get the use of the Wheel too!! You said she was downsizing would she make a good deal for you? either way it is so nice that made a new friend and are going to learn a skill you have wanted to do for a very long time.. 

Julie lovely photo of you.. I love your braids.. I lived in braids growing up.. I love the pictures too.. I think it is the first one.. but is that a walkway or alley.. it looks very nice but too narrow for a car.. I wish my alley looked like that.. I am lucky to have a grass alley.. and the city mow's it.. but brick would be amazing 

Jan I'd love to see your samples.. it sounds like fun! all this experimenting  I hope you find just the right shade..


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Toni that is so exciting!! I am so happy for you!! I look forward to your in progress photo's.. and how amazing is it that you get the use of the Wheel too!! You said she was downsizing would she make a good deal for you? either way it is so nice that made a new friend and are going to learn a skill you have wanted to do for a very long time..
> 
> Julie lovely photo of you.. I love your braids.. I lived in braids growing up.. I love the pictures too.. I think it is the first one.. but is that a walkway or alley.. it looks very nice but too narrow for a car.. I wish my alley looked like that.. I am lucky to have a grass alley.. and the city mow's it.. but brick would be amazing
> 
> Jan I'd love to see your samples.. it sounds like fun! all this experimenting  I hope you find just the right shade..


Yes, cars do drive it, but one at a time, and it is used a lot as a pedestrian way. Germans are often very good at abiding by the rules.
I wish my hair had not fallen out, Ronie- it is much thinner now- but I guess it may have been all the anxiety as Fale got progressively more ill.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Your daughter is very talented Julie and such a beautiful family.. I'm sorry for your loss.. sometimes even time can't heal the hurt.. but it can let us continue to live.. I love the names you gave your daughters too


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue I hope the doctors can get their acts together and help Amy... Please take time for yourself too.. even 5 minutes a day is a huge help... 

Jane I wish your son the best of luck... he sounds like a very smart young man 

Well I am home for the weekend.. I plan on sleeping in and taking care of myself.. what a long week it has been.. (actually it was a short one but feeling sick made it seem long) I got 1 row knitted today...LOL I will get more done tomorrow.. I'm so close I can taste it!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Your daughter is very talented Julie and such a beautiful family.. I'm sorry for your loss.. sometimes even time can't heal the hurt.. but it can let us continue to live.. I love the names you gave your daughters too


I am very proud of what she achieves- I do wish my SIL would accept me, it is hard when someone WILL NOT talk. (unless he has been drinking some of his home brew!) Both the names are Welsh- Mwyffanwy is a family name- but Bronwen was the only name we could agree to, after a good week of argument- things were so bad between us- I discovered later that he had had a teenage passion for this Bronwyn- I am so glad that Mum insisted it be spelled the way we do!
Yes the hurt remains, but I do try to remember that she is with Heavenly Father and safe- she had lived life at full tilt, and packed a lot into her few years. I well remember the day she informed me "Mum you cannot make all my mistakes for me, I have to make my own" . Sadly she did make a lot of mistakes- she disappeared at one point in the US for about three months- we had NO IDEA where she was- my goodness that was a worry. But she turned up in London at her Aunt's place- I have no way of knowing how. (well come to think of it she did keep a journal- but whether Bronwen has it- I have not the foggiest idea.)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Sue I hope the doctors can get their acts together and help Amy... Please take time for yourself too.. even 5 minutes a day is a huge help...
> 
> Jane I wish your son the best of luck... he sounds like a very smart young man
> 
> Well I am home for the weekend.. I plan on sleeping in and taking care of myself.. what a long week it has been.. (actually it was a short one but feeling sick made it seem long) I got 1 row knitted today...LOL I will get more done tomorrow.. I'm so close I can taste it!!


That is good you are home, and can rest up, if needs be!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi all, I can't believe there are 19 pages on this new thread after I just got done going through at least 12 pages of the old thread. And all this happened from me missing 1 day of reading. I'd like to tell you all that I love you and if you don't hear from me it will be because I need to have some time to knit.........don't know when I'll catch up on this thread.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Hi all, I can't believe there are 19 pages on this new thread after I just got done going through at least 12 pages of the old thread. And all this happened from me missing 1 day of reading. I'd like to tell you all that I love you and if you don't hear from me it will be because I need to have some time to knit.........don't know when I'll catch up on this thread.


Yes, actually knitting. Can't believe how much knitting some people get done with all their activity here, not that I am trying to stop it at all. Great fun and sharing.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

we love you too Chris!!! and understand!! at most I can skim most posts..


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Once you get behind it can be very hard to catch up and remember all you read, who did what, etc.

Sue


Ronie said:


> we love you too Chris!!! and understand!! at most I can skim most posts..


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Like Jane I had two projects with large numbers of stitches to cast on. At least you know the stitch count is going to decrease as you go progress. The nice thing about the new MKALs this week was that the clues were not long. Now I have "free" time until next Monday. Somehow I think there will be a lot more rows in the next clues. At least it gave me a chance to cast on Madryn. I have just finished the first repeat of Chart 3. I am hoping to get a few good nights of knitting on that. I also picked up the double knitting cowl I started last month. It takes about an hour to knit a row. I'll be lucky to get in a couple of rows per night.

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Once you get behind it can be very hard to catch up and remember all you read, who did what, etc.
> 
> Sue


That is so true! And we are clocking up some major mileage.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, your ancestor's dress sounds amazing. You have been through so much Julie. That must have been awlful when Mwyfanwy was missing. Can you spell her name phonetically for me? I would love to know how it is pronounced.

Jane, your starts look great!! Congrats to Michael for his speaking skills. Scholarships are so helpful when talking about Universities. Good luck to him in the coming competition.

Chris, I know what you mean about knitting time. Stop in when you can. 

Some nights I just have to fight to get some done. Tonight I started 3 different projects only to give up on two when I remembered a pattern I had done earlier that would be perfect for the second yarn that I worked with tonight. I picked up the pattern and love it with the yarn, but am having trouble getting into the rhythm of the thing.

Yesterday we made our camping reservations for our ocean trip this summer. We got the campsite that we love and we get to stay 7 nights.  We will be staying 3 nights at my Aunt's B&B before we head to the ocean. Gary and I will get to go all by ourselves this year. We are finally grown up enough to go without any kids.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> One does still have weepy days- you never know when they will strike- I so miss not knowing her as a mature person.


I can well imagine. We have good friends that lost a daughter only a few months older than our second DD. We never met the dear girl, but miss her just the same because we have become so close to her family.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my progress the last couple of days on Affinity and Spring Fling. I am doing the large in the latter - took ages to get those 473 stitches cast on. It is always so fiddly to get that first row done with a bottom up construction.
> Today, I also CO & caught up with April's RMT - had to wait for yarn to arrive.


Beautiful work, as always, Jane!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Jane, congratulations on a job well done to your Michael!

Sue, I sure hope those doctors get things sorted out for Amy. I can't even begin to imagine how frustrated you all must be. I pray for help and healing soon.

Yes, Ronie, she has already told me what she would sell one of her wheels for and would guarantee that it would work well for me or she would fix it.  I just can't believe how well we hit it off after only 10 or 15 min. I am really looking forward to Tuesday afternoon. 

Yes, Bev, I am really hoping to get good enough to offer lace weight yarn to you wonderful ladies and build a nice little cottage industry in the process. That is my wild and crazy dream anyway.  Seven nights on the ocean, how wonderful for you!!!

Happy Knitting, Chris!!! You know we love you, too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, your ancestor's dress sounds amazing. You have been through so much Julie. That must have been awlful when Mwyfanwy was missing. Can you spell her name phonetically for me? I would love to know how it is pronounced.
> 
> Jane, your starts look great!! Congrats to Michael for his speaking skills. Scholarships are so helpful when talking about Universities. Good luck to him in the coming competition.
> 
> ...


I am not very good with phonetics:
but here goes:
m i (as in bit)
van (as in the French pa[vanne]
wee

As I mentioned to you, there is on YouTube the Treorchy Male Choir who sing the song 'Myfanwy' (the modern spelling), there are many versions, you will find, of the song, it is very popular in Wales and the name is quite common there too.
Yes it was a pretty nasty experience having her vanish and for so long in such a vast country. The friend she had traveled with left her in LA, and London is an awfully long way from there- as I mentioned it took her three months. We were so scared we might never hear from her again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> I can well imagine. We have good friends that lost a daughter only a few months older than our second DD. We never met the dear girl, but miss her just the same because we have become so close to her family.


You have to be a good friend to be able to empathise so.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hi everyone, I'm just posting this and then I will go back and catch up on all the news. Jackson had a good sleep and the little darling is back to his happy beautiful self today. We are keeping his food very basic today and definitely no yoghurt. He does love lots of different foods including avocado. Jackson is just having a sleep at the moment, so it's a perfect time to catch up. I had not done any knitting since I got here. Carmen & I were at the shops yesterday and she spotted a couple of colours and said she would love a blanket for Jackson. So I've started one and it's very basic, but she loves it. I'm not doing much of it when Jackson is around but he spotted me finishing a row. He came over to me and gently squeezed the knitting and I said it was for him and then he gently picked up the ball and squeezed that, all with the biggest smile on his face.&#128158; it's chenille so it's soft and squishy, just how he likes it. &#128158;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> It is so odd that they display patterns with unsuitable yarns - doesn't help sell either one. Very poor marketing, to my mind.


I agree Jane, I often wonder about their choices and you have to imagine how it would look made in something nicer, even if it's the same yarn, just a different colour. Very poor marketing!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Really strange - whatever it was must have been causing great distress in his little belly. Getting it out was the best treatment.
> So glad he is okay. Squeeze a hug in there from me.


Thanks Jane, I gave Jackson a kiss and cuddle from you, he's a little darling and he loves people. 💞 he's so much better today. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> It's stunning, Ros!


Thank you Pam. I'm looking at the photo and wondering if it's too long. I will be home tomorrow, so I can see how I feel about it. I hope it's okay. If it's too long I can actually blame my darling hubby because he said "do another repeat" 😉😉💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Lovely
> I can just imagine asking my husband to take pictures of one of my shawls - let alone to remove the pins.


Thank you Jane, I didn't ask him, he just did it and sent me the photo. The first photo he sent me was dark and nowhere near the colour, so I asked him to add some light.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too!


😉😉💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, the Ashton is magnificent. Such a wonderful colour and beautiful knitting.


Thank you Norma. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--the new Ashton is quite the 'robe.' Beautiful. Am sure it will be loved.
> .


Thank you Tanya, I'm hoping it's not too long. I might have to be frogging some of it. 💞 Carrie wanted a large one, let's just hope it's ok. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Another gorgeous red Ashton, Ros.
> 
> ;D


Thank you Bev, I'm worried about it's size, but I will know more tomorrow. I hope I don't have to frog some of it. If I did have too I would be tempted to give it someone else and make Carrie a smaller one. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Another great Ashton Ros


Thank you Melanie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Here's hoping Jackson is better in the morning, also! That was nasty!
> Beautiful Ashton, Ros!!! Your hubby did great!
> 
> Tuesday! I get my first lesson on a spinning wheel! My husband was talking to someone at the tractor implement and, somehow, they ended up talking about my wanting to learn to spin. The next thing he knew, he was coming home with the name of someone who could help me. Crazy!


Thank you Toni. Jackson is his happy little self today. 😍 
Happy spinning!!!💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is alarming I should think if he is not used to being sick- so glad you got him calmed quickly- the shower is such a usual part of his life I am sure that that must have helped, and of course it gets rid of any smell that may have been bothering him.


Jackson is a happy boy today Julie, I'm so happy it was over quickly💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I still think it looks lovely, and what a kind thought of your DH!


Thank you Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> My older daughter used to get violently sick on Strawberry yoghurt- the others did not bother her- only the strawberry ones.


That's strange that it was only the strawberry ones Julie. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Jackson is a happy boy today Julie, I'm so happy it was over quickly💞


That is such a relief- and his new blanket will be great!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Julie. 💞


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> That's strange that it was only the strawberry ones Julie. 💞


We never worked out exactly why- but only those- and she was by then a teenager!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Ros so sorry about his upset tummy.. hope he feels better soon... The ashton is stunning... very good job!!


Thank you Ronie, I'm pleased to say Jackson is back to his happy self today. It's been great spending time with him and his family. I will miss them so much when I get home and I miss my hubby as well. I can't win. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Oh, Jane, soon I will have a stash of fleece! There are a couple of young guys experimenting with raising sheep and don't want it! They would like to trade for pasture rent. We just might be able to do that.
> 
> The lady that will be teaching me has 5 wheels and wants to cut down.  I will be coming home with a wheel that day. She sounds like a real sweetheart. We hit off immediately with only one phone conversation. I am so excited! I have wanted to do this for a v-e-r-y long time and now all of the parts are coming together for it to happen. God is so good!


I'm very happy for you Toni. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Finally managed to locate my photos from Neuenrade, the town I stayed in in Germany.


Beautiful photos Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Thank you,Pam and you, Jane. But it is a good job you can't see it from close up.
> Hope tango is continuing to improve and that little Jackson is completely recovered now.


Thank you Linda, Jackson is back to normal now. As cute as ever and not sick today. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Ros, so glad Jackson is his happy self after that upset. Very cute gk's you have and wonderful that you are getting to spend time with them. So glad your DH took pictures of the shawl unpinned. It is another beauty!


Thank you Caryn, I love spending time with them. 💞 hubby is good like that. Thanks also for the shawl comment. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bronwen is one of those who does not accept personal failure- when she was doing her Library Course at one point her assignment was graded 100% and that year her average was 98%.
> She has always had talent with her hands especially as a sewer and embroiderer, even as young as age three. She used to do exquisite and really miniature drawings.
> These are the dogs (puppies) she created for the decoration of my DGD's tenth birthday cake.
> Her sewing is of the standard of a trained seamstress, but after me, she is self taught.


Beautiful work, Julie, she is very talented and I love your fair isle dressing gown. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Jane- she only grudgingly acknowledges it though!!!!
> But she rang me for the first time in ages last night to tell me she has now a permanent full-time job, still as Assistant Librarian, but at better pay, and with out the weekly fluctuations she has had this last two years.


That's great Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Toni! My older girl was the musician/singer of the family and had hoped to become known as a writer, but her life was cut short at 22.


I'm really sorry for your loss Julie. Just too sad. 😥💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Beautiful photos Julie. 💞


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> And what is more, Linda got the icing to curve perfectly- I am sure I would have had to fight to get it like that.
> 
> There was a matching 'Christopher Robin' suit for the little boy.


Lovely photos Julie. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Beautiful work, Julie, she is very talented and I love your fair isle dressing gown. 💞


Thank you Ros!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> That's great Julie. 💞


It certainly is!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I'm really sorry for your loss Julie. Just too sad. 😥💞


One does learn to live again, though.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Not sure if she is getting better. Saw our family dr this morning and he cleared her to return to work part time on Monday, then by the time we got to her GI appointment just a little while later, her hole was gushing again and we had to borrow gauze from there to replace the dressing. She sees the surgeon tomorrow afternoon and now it looks like she may have to go back to see our doctor again in the morning. I guess we will just take it a day at a time again.
> Sue


I'm so sorry Sue. I really wish the doctors would sort this out for Amy. It's so distressing for everyone especially Amy. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Lovely photos Julie. 💞


They are! But of course I am biased!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Ros, sorry that Jackson was sick. I hope he is fully over it now.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue. The little darling is back to his happy, beautiful self today. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I can talk of her now a days with out bursting into tears- but it took a long time.


I can understand that Julie. It's great that you can talk about her now!!! It reinforces the fact that she was here and loved. 💞 that's what I think anyway 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my progress the last couple of days on Affinity and Spring Fling. I am doing the large in the latter - took ages to get those 473 stitches cast on. It is always so fiddly to get that first row done with a bottom up construction.
> Today, I also CO & caught up with April's RMT - had to wait for yarn to arrive.


Gorgeous Jane as always. How's your darling Tango today? 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> One does still have weepy days- you never know when they will strike- I so miss not knowing her as a mature person.


So hard Julie, but we are here if you would like to talk about her and she will always be in your heart💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Funny that you should say that. Yesterday, my son won a regional Concours d'art oratoire (French speak-off) with artificial intelligence as the topic. He quoted Stephen Hawking warning that computers will be able to evolve faster than humans & present a potential danger because of that.


Congratulations to Michael, a great achievement!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Yes - I just remembered that he had referred to this at one point but I think that it got edited out. The speech can't be longer than 5 minutes - hard to cover a topic well in such a short time frame.
> Last year, he talked about assisted suicide & it got him to the national competition where he placed third & won a substantial scholarship to the University of Ottawa. With luck (& hard work), he will be ale to add to that this year.


Your son is amazing Jane, very clever!!! 💞


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my progress the last couple of days on Affinity and Spring Fling. I am doing the large in the latter - took ages to get those 473 stitches cast on. It is always so fiddly to get that first row done with a bottom up construction.
> Today, I also CO & caught up with April's RMT - had to wait for yarn to arrive.


They are both looking lovely . Is it hard to wait for the next clue . I would just want to find out what it looked like 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wish him well!


I wish him well too . You must be really proud of him 
Sonja


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Well I am home for the weekend.. I plan on sleeping in and taking care of myself.. what a long week it has been.. (actually it was a short one but feeling sick made it seem long) I got 1 row knitted today...LOL I will get more done tomorrow.. I'm so close I can taste it!!


I hope you feel better soon Ronie. 💞


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I'm just posting this and then I will go back and catch up on all the news. Jackson had a good sleep and the little darling is back to his happy beautiful self today. We are keeping his food very basic today and definitely no yoghurt. He does love lots of different foods including avocado. Jackson is just having a sleep at the moment, so it's a perfect time to catch up. I had not done any knitting since I got here. Carmen & I were at the shops yesterday and she spotted a couple of colours and said she would love a blanket for Jackson. So I've started one and it's very basic, but she loves it. I'm not doing much of it when Jackson is around but he spotted me finishing a row. He came over to me and gently squeezed the knitting and I said it was for him and then he gently picked up the ball and squeezed that, all with the biggest smile on his face.💞 it's chenille so it's soft and squishy, just how he likes it. 💞


That's looking good Ros it definitely looks soft and squishy
Glad Jackson is back to his old self 
Sonja


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Yesterday we made our camping reservations for our ocean trip this summer. We got the campsite that we love and we get to stay 7 nights.  We will be staying 3 nights at my Aunt's B&B before we head to the ocean. Gary and I will get to go all by ourselves this year. We are finally grown up enough to go without any kids.


Have fun Bev, I'm very happy you're grown up enough not to need supervision. I'm sure you will have a great time. 😉😉😉💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> I can well imagine. We have good friends that lost a daughter only a few months older than our second DD. We never met the dear girl, but miss her just the same because we have become so close to her family.


I'm sorry to hear that Toni. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I can understand that Julie. It's great that you can talk about her now!!! It reinforces the fact that she was here and loved. 💞 that's what I think anyway 💞


Yes I believe it does. I do miss her because she was the one who understood me best, she could also get very angry with me, and sadly when she left New Zealand we were not talking. I knitted a rather lovely cabled waistcoat for he Birthday the year she died- but I am not sure whether she ever received it. She died a month and ten days past her 22nd Birthday- I cross stitched her dates on a sampler, and then discovered that women in Victorian times and earlier often did that when their children died- which of course back then happened rather alarmingly frequently.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, what is the job Bronwen has started? My computer has been playing up so I think I missed it! Congratulations to her.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my progress the last couple of days on Affinity and Spring Fling. I am doing the large in the latter - took ages to get those 473 stitches cast on. It is always so fiddly to get that first row done with a bottom up construction.
> Today, I also CO & caught up with April's RMT - had to wait for yarn to arrive.


Looking good, Jane. I have only cast on Spring Fling as ii am still waiting for my needles. It will have to wait until Monday as I am away this weekend.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Yes, Bev, I am really hoping to get good enough to offer lace weight yarn to you wonderful ladies and build a nice little cottage industry in the process. That is my wild and crazy dream anyway.


How lovely would that be. 😀



> Happy Knitting, Chris!!! You know we love you, too.


Same from me. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is such a relief- and his new blanket will be great!


Thank you Julie. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> So hard Julie, but we are here if you would like to talk about her and she will always be in your heart💞


always in a mother's heart.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> That's looking good Ros it definitely looks soft and squishy
> Glad Jackson is back to his old self
> Sonja


Thank you Sonja. I'm very happy about him being back to his usual gorgeous self.💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, what is the job Bronwen has started? My computer has been playing up so I think I missed it! Congratulations to her.


She is still graded as an Assistant Librarian, but this job is Permanent and full-time, and not very far from where they live. The huge difference will be that her Salary is now enough for the family to live on, without the weekly check in with the Ministry of Social Development's Work and Income Section, she said last night no matter how punctilious she was they were always either paid too much or too little, and usually ended up having to pay the Department back.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes I believe it does. I do miss her because she was the one who understood me best, she could also get very angry with me, and sadly when she left New Zealand we were not talking. I knitted a rather lovely cabled waistcoat for he Birthday the year she died- but I am not sure whether she ever received it. She died a month and ten days past her 22nd Birthday- I cross stitched her dates on a sampler, and then discovered that women in Victorian times and earlier often did that when their children died- which of course back then happened rather alarmingly frequently.


Do you still have the sampler Julie? It would be a lovely keepsake. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Julie. 💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> always in a mother's heart.


Yes she will be Julie, forever. Sending lots of love to you. 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Very çuddly, Ros. He will love it :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> Congratulations to Michael, a great achievement!!! 💞


Seconded :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Do you still have the sampler Julie? It would be a lovely keepsake. 💞


Conditions here are not yet ideal for photography- so please excuse the shadows and flash/light reflections!
The Wild Flowers of Scotland I stitched for my dad for his birthday one year.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Yes she will be Julie, forever. Sending lots of love to you. 💞


Thank you so much, Ros!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That is great, Julie. I know all about having to pay benefits back as DD has been in the same position :thumbdown:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lovely tribute, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is great, Julie. I know all about having to pay benefits back as DD has been in the same position :thumbdown:


It is not comfortable always having the Department looking over your shoulder!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Lovely tribute, Julie.


Thank you Norma!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Very çuddly, Ros. He will love it :thumbup:


Thank you Norma, he likes touching it already 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Conditions here are not yet ideal for photography- so please excuse the shadows and flash/light reflections!
> The Wild Flowers of Scotland I stitched for my dad for his birthday one year.


Beautiful Keepsake Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you so much, Ros!


You're welcome Julie. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Beautiful Keepsake Julie. 💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> You're welcome Julie. 💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Conditions here are not yet ideal for photography- so please excuse the shadows and flash/light reflections!
> The Wild Flowers of Scotland I stitched for my dad for his birthday one year.


They are beautiful Julie . Really lovely . Cross stitched pictures are a sore point with me as I used to do them when I was young with my dad while he had cancer and finished the last one after he died . My mum then gave them away . 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are beautiful Julie . Really lovely . Cross stitched pictures are a sore point with me as I used to do them when I was young with my dad while he had cancer and finished the last one after he died . My mum then gave them away .
> Sonja


Oh my goodness! That was not very caring of your feelings.

But thank you for your kind words about mine.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh my goodness! That was not very caring of your feelings.
> 
> But thank you for your kind words about mine.


Yours are lovely Julie I bet when you look at them they bring back happier times and memories 
Sonja


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> They are beautiful Julie . Really lovely . Cross stitched pictures are a sore point with me as I used to do them when I was young with my dad while he had cancer and finished the last one after he died . My mum then gave them away .
> Sonja


Ouch! My mother had a lot of early embroideries of mine most of which were sewn whilst my father was dying but she put them in the bin. Just careless of our feelings.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wish him well!


Thanks


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Congratulations to Michael. I am sure he is really happy about it and that you are really proud of him.


Thanks, Sue 
I have to admit that I am.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> The affinity is such a pretty shawl Jane. It is coming along nicely.


Thank you - I am hoping to get to the next clue this evening. I hope that I took enough yarn with me. It was sufficient according to the supply list & some of the FOs - I was trying not to look but people post them & I can't help it.


> That is a lot of stitches to deal with at the beginning of spring fling.


When I realized how long across it is, I wondered if shouldn't drop back to the medium. But it has dropped down 100sts in the last row..


> I am getting the clues for that, but have not started. I am just getting to the April clue for the beaded lace scarf.


Oh, yes, start it - so much fun to knit together. The scarf clue can be done in an evening's kitting.


> I can't believe you feel like you are not getting much done when you have so many beautiful projects going!


That's the problem, I guess, too many irons in the fire. I am also knitting a sweater for one friend & socks for another.
It took me an evening's knitting just to get Spring Fling CO so I felt like I hadn't really done anything that day.


> And congratulations to your son. That is quite an achievement.


Thank you


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Jane I wish your son the best of luck... he sounds like a very smart young man


Thank you, Ronie


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> They are beautiful Julie . Really lovely . Cross stitched pictures are a sore point with me as I used to do them when I was young with my dad while he had cancer and finished the last one after he died . My mum then gave them away .
> Sonja


Oh dear Sonja, I'm so sorry that you don't have any of your cross stitch. I'm sure it would have been lovely to even have just one of them. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ouch! My mother had a lot of early embroideries of mine most of which were sewn whilst my father was dying but she put them in the bin. Just careless of our feelings.


Very careless!!! I'm so sorry Norma. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks, Sue
> I have to admit that I am.


And you should be Jane, Michael is a credit to you.💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ... if you don't hear from me it will be because I need to have some time to knit....


I wish that I had your resolve. ;-)
Imagine how much knitting I'd get done!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Once you get behind it can be very hard to catch up ...


I am still only up to Feb. 7 in the digests. I'll make a little headway & then have a major slump.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ouch! My mother had a lot of early embroideries of mine most of which were sewn whilst my father was dying but she put them in the bin. Just careless of our feelings.


Know exactly how you felt . Definitely hurt for a long time 
Sonja


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, your starts look great!!


Thank you 


> Congrats to Michael for his speaking skills...Good luck to him in the coming competition.


I'll pass that on.


> Scholarships are so helpful when talking about Universities.


We'll be appreciative of anything that he can earn, for sure.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Beautiful work, as always, Jane!!!


Thank you, Toni


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Jane, congratulations on a job well done to your Michael!...


Thank you


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...the little darling is back to his happy beautiful self


So good to hear.


> said she would love a blanket for Jackson.


She didn't have to twist your arm very hard. 


> He came over to me and gently squeezed the knitting and I said it was for him and then he gently picked up the ball and squeezed that, all with the biggest smile on his face...


Precious


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you Tanya, I'm hoping it's not too long. I might have to be frogging some of it...


Don't even think about frogging!!!
All she has to do is fold it across her shoulders a bit - like a collar & it will give extra warmth there.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Precious


How can I refuse, I wouldn't anyway!!! It's so adorable how much he loves his blankets. Apparently according to Keira-Lee, Jackson is totes dorbs.(totally adorable) 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Gorgeous Jane as always.


Thank you, Ros 


> How's your darling Tango today?


Disappointingly - not eating. I had felt so positive yesterday - even if he only had a tiny amount. He did drink some water.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Don't even think about frogging!!!
> All she has to do is fold it across her shoulders a bit - like a collar & it will give extra warmth there.


I love the way you think Jane!!! Why didn't I think of that??? I must admit I'm looking forward to seeing it. I haven't laid eyes on it since I left it blocking. There is more stitch definition with Carrie's Cashmere. It will interesting to see how I feel about it tomorrow. 💞 there will be no frogging!!!!😀💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Congratulations to Michael, a great achievement!!!


Thank you, Ros 
It will be hard to fit in the next level because he has three demanding things on that weekend. 
Friday & Saturday evenings, their drama troop is performing Fame - with a possible 3rd performance on Thursday but I hope not. In between those two, his father will take him to St. John's - 3 1/2 hours away, because the speak-off is being held in there Saturday morning. Too bad he can't attend the Friday evening social because he loves that stuff.
Then Sunday, the youth choir is performing in St. John's - so it's back over the road again to return on Monday.
Somehow school work has to be fit in there.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Disappointingly - not eating. I had felt so positive yesterday - even if he only had a tiny amount. He did drink some water.


I'm so sorry Jane, we are all hoping for good news about your darling Tango. I'm sure you have tried everything for your sweet little buddy. We love Tango so much. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> They are both looking lovely .


Thank you, Sonya 


> Is it hard to wait for the next clue . I would just want to find out what it looked like


It can be but, these days, I have so many WIPs that I am glad for the break in between. There are so many beautiful patterns out there & I am trying to do as many a possible. ;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I wish him well too . You must be really proud of him


Thank you 
As Julie said, hard not to be biased.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Ros
> It will be hard to fit in the next level because he has three demanding things on that weekend.
> Friday & Saturday evenings, their drama troop is performing Fame - with a possible 3rd performance on Thursday but I hope not. In between those two, his father will take him to St. John's - 3 1/2 hours away, because the speak-off is being held in there Saturday morning. Too bad he can't attend the Friday evening social because he loves that stuff.
> Then Sunday, the youth choir is performing in St. John's - so it's back over the road again to return on Monday.
> Somehow school work has to be fit in there.


Wow!!!! I'm tired just thinking about that workload. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> It can be but, these days, I have so many WIPs that I am glad for the break in between. There are so many beautiful patterns out there & I am trying to do as many a possible. ;-)


And you're doing a great job with your beautiful work. I always look forward to seeing what's next. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Looking good, Jane.


Thank you 


> I have only cast on Spring Fling as ii am still waiting for my needles. ...


Relatively speaking, I found the CO to take up much of the time in the first clue. Once you get the first row done, the rest will flow easily.
Which size are you doing?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Conditions here are not yet ideal for photography- so please excuse the shadows and flash/light reflections!


A sad reminder but lovely keepsake.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> .... My mum then gave them away .


What an odd thing for her to do.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ...early embroideries of mine ... but she put them in the bin.


Oh, my - could it be that they carried difficult memories of your father's passing?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> And you should be Jane, Michael is a credit to you.💞


Thank you, Ros
I often wonder how things might have turned out for him. We adopted him when he was 10 months old.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> And you're doing a great job with your beautiful work. I always look forward to seeing what's next. 💞


Thank you, Ros 
Also, thank you for your concern for Tango.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Ros
> I often wonder how things might have turned out for him. We adopted him when he was 10 months old.


Well Jane you and your hubby have done an amazing job of bringing up a very fine young man. It was obviously meant to be that this little darling came into your life and now he is a tall darling. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...It was obviously meant to be that this little darling came into your life ...


He is definitely a darling. I can't imagine how our lives would be without him.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> He is definitely a darling. I can't imagine how our lives would be without him.


It fills my heart with so much joy that for whatever reason, Michael came into your lives and there was a very happy ending for your son. I believe it was meant to be that you all found each other. I'm crying now, but they are happy tears. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ... I'm crying now, but they are happy tears. 💞


Don't get me started!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> He is definitely a darling. I can't imagine how our lives would be without him.


It was meant to be. 

Here's hoping Tango eats and drinks more today.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Don't get me started!


Sorry Jane xx💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Yeah for Jackson! I'm so glad he is back to his bubbly self and squishing the yarn.  You are such a good grandma. 

Beautiful cross stitch, Julie. 

It is interesting how we associate "things" with a time/memory. Most of the time that is a good thing.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Yeah for Jackson! I'm so glad he is back to his bubbly self and squishing the yarn.  You are such a good grandma. .


Thank you Toni, I was so happy to see him back to his gorgeous self too. He is such a sweetie pie. I try my best. 💞


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ros, love the squishy blanky. Just wondering about the border. Do you use 2 balls of yarn, one on each side and then carry the yarn up for the next row? 

How wonderful Julie that you did those beautiful cross stitch pictures and now have them as keepsakes.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Relatively speaking, I found the CO to take up much of the time in the first clue. Once you get the first row done, the rest will flow easily.
> Which size are you doing?


I am going to do the large. I am using Posh Yarn Natasha Lace and it has 875 yds. The colour is a bright emerald green with clear beads. I will post it next week when I have finished clue 1.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, my - could it be that they carried difficult memories of your father's passing?


It could be, Jane but it still hurt at the time.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Ros
> I often wonder how things might have turned out for him. We adopted him when he was 10 months old.


Wonderful, Jane.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Disappointingly - not eating. I had felt so positive yesterday - even if he only had a tiny amount. He did drink some water.


Ohh no that's not good . I thought like you a little bit was better than nothing . Is he alright in his self otherwise no obvious signs of anything wrong with him? 
Sonja


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

My turn now to play catch up here. 

Jane--Your Spring Fling start up looks like a challenge won. 
Michael sounds like a wonderful young person. A parenting job very well done. The world will be a better place for him

Ros--hope you didn't think I was being critical about your new Ashton. It was admiration that I was trying to express. I am sure it will be loved and as Jane pointed out, it can be folded at the neck or worn in different ways.

Sonja--so sad that your mom missed the boat with your cross-stitch work and your dad. I see that so often with people. My kids will be that way with my stuff--never appreciating the pleasure and value of many of my things.

Sue--don't know what to say about Amy's health that will help but just to repeat my well wishes and healing energy being sent.

My local knitting group gathered last nite. We spent half of it chatting personal stuff before any knitting actually got taken out. I had to laugh. But it meant, to me, that there was some genuine comradery that has formed and lots of good sharing.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> It can be but, these days, I have so many WIPs that I am glad for the break in between. There are so many beautiful patterns out there & I am trying to do as many a possible. ;-)


I know what you mean I started the shawl when I really didn't mean too I've put it down while I try and finish some little baby outfits that are almost done finished one just now . Two to go . And that does not count my long term projects that I keep picking up and putting back down 😄
Sonja


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Ros, love the squishy blanky. Just wondering about the border. Do you use 2 balls of yarn, one on each side and then carry the yarn up for the next row?


Thank you Caryn, I'm using three balls. A cream for each side and the green for the middle. 💞


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> It fills my heart with so much joy that for whatever reason, Michael came into your lives and there was a very happy ending for your son. I believe it was meant to be that you all found each other. I'm crying now, but they are happy tears. 💞


I've also got a tissue out . I'm so glad you found each other and became a family . He was meant to be your son and you have obviously done a fantastic job of caring for him 
Sonja


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--hope you didn't think I was being critical about your new Ashton. It was admiration that I was trying to express. I am sure it will be loved and as Jane pointed out, it can be folded at the neck or worn in different ways.


No, Tanya I didn't think that you were being critical. I'm very new to the whole shawl thing and didn't even think about folding it over. I know Carrie wanted a large shawl. I don't know the measurements but I'm going to ring my hubby and ask him what they are and I have my trusty phone and iPad here so I can check Rachel's Ashton measurements and compare. I don't know why I didn't think of that before. 💞



> My local knitting group gathered last nite. We spent half of it chatting personal stuff before any knitting actually got taken out. I had to laugh. But it meant, to me, that there was some genuine comradery that has formed and lots of good sharing.


Sounds like a wonderful group Tanya. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> It was meant to be.


That's what my mother use to say... & that we could never have gotten a more wonderful child if we had thousands to choose from.


> Here's hoping Tango eats and drinks more today.


So far next to nothing. He did want to go for a walk, though.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I am going to do the large.


Good - company for me 


> I am using Posh Yarn Natasha Lace ...


I love Natasha - so nice to knit with. Looking forward to your first clue.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> It could be, Jane but it still hurt at the time.


I am sure that it still does.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I rang my hubby and asked him for the measurements of Carrie's Shawl. I can officially relax now. It is large but not as large as Rachel's. I also asked my hubby if my darling GD Keira-Lee would model it for me. Keira caught a bus to Perth today so that she could spend the day with her friend and will be coming with my hubby to collect me tomorrow. So I get a couple more days to spend with her. I'm still in Nanna heaven!!! &#128158;

Rachel's Ashton 
92 inches x 46 inches, 233.68cms x 116.84cms

Carrie's Ashton
74.8 inches x 37.4 inches, 190cms x 95cms


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> ...Is he alright in his self otherwise no obvious signs of anything wrong with him?


Well, he mostly just wants to lie around - normally he reacts excitedly to all movement around the house. 
He isn't showing any real signs of discomfort.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Wonderful, Jane.


We feel that way, too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Jane--Your Spring Fling start up looks like a challenge won.


Thank you


> Michael sounds like a wonderful young person.


He is - his teachers all speak highly of him.


> A parenting job very well done. The world will be a better place for him


We are trying to do our best & ... I agree ... he is a positive force.


> Sue--don't know what to say about Amy's health that will help but just to repeat my well wishes and healing energy being sent.


Well said - I add all my best wishes & energy to yours.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> ...I've put it down while I try and finish some little baby outfits ...


On May 3, I will start a Lace Party session devoted to rescuing abandoned projects.. Sounds like a good candidate.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> .... I'm so glad you found each other and became a family ...


Thank you, Sonya 
That was one of the stories that I used to tell Michael regularly at bedtime - after we finished reading & the light was out & we were chatting & he'd say tell me a story. I would tell him about how we were searching for him & that he made us a real family.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> I have the measurements...


So not so large after all. No worries 
Pretty model


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Caryn, I'm using three balls. A cream for each side and the green for the middle. 💞


Okay, I have never done a border up the sides in a different color, so I was curious. Thanks.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> On May 3, I will start a Lace Party session devoted to rescuing abandoned projects.. Sounds like a good candidate.


 :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> On May 3, I will start a Lace Party session devoted to rescuing abandoned projects.. Sounds like a good candidate.


I'm loving that idea for a Lace Party. I have a few!!!💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Sonya
> That was one of the stories that I used to tell Michael regularly at bedtime - after we finished reading & the light was out & we were chatting & he'd say tell me a story. I would tell him about how we were searching for him & that he made us a real family.


Okay Jane that's just beautiful!!! I love it and I'm going to cry again. Xx 💞


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> On May 3, I will start a Lace Party session devoted to rescuing abandoned projects.. Sounds like a good candidate.


I was hoping to have it finished by then but I suppose it depends what kind of news we get from the hospital on Monday I'm a nervous wreck with all the waiting


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> So not so large after all. No worries
> Pretty model


Thank you Jane, I think KL is pretty too , but then you all know how biased I am. 💞


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> Okay Jane that's just beautiful!!! I love it and I'm going to cry again. Xx 💞


Oh no don't you will have us all reaching for the tissues again . It is a beautiful happy story 
Sonja


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> I was hoping to have it finished by then but I suppose it depends what kind of news we get from the hospital on Monday I'm a nervous wreck with all the waiting


Sonja, I'm hoping you hear good news from the hospital, you have been through way too much already. Sending lots of love to you. 💞


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> Sonja, I'm hoping you hear good news from the hospital, you have been through way too much already. Sending lots of love to you. 💞


Thank you Ros . I wanted the last couple of weeks to speed up now I want the opposite 
Sonja


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

RosD said:


> I rang my hubby and asked him for the measurements of Carrie's Shawl. I can officially relax now. It is large but not as large as Rachel's. I also asked my hubby if my darling GD Keira-Lee would model it for me. Keira caught a bus to Perth today so that she could spend the day with her friend and will be coming with my hubby to collect me tomorrow. So I get a couple more days to spend with her. I'm still in Nanna heaven!!! 💞
> 
> Rachel's Ashton
> 92 inches x 46 inches, 233.68cms x 116.84cms
> ...


Mmm I'm looking at the photos of KL and I see there's my picture on the floor that usually covers the old meter box in the entrance, obviously something wrong with the power temporarily. I also see something that doesn't belong on the shelf behind Keira. It looks like a gift. I wonder if it's for me??? 💞💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Okay, I have never done a border up the sides in a different color, so I was curious. Thanks.


You're welcome Caryn. You just need to keep the yarn separated and as you start a new colour twist it around the last Colour so you don't have a hole between the different colours. I'm sure someone else will explain it better. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Ros . I wanted the last couple of weeks to speed up now I want the opposite
> Sonja


You're welcome Sonja. I can understand that. I will thinking of you and your family and hoping for good news. 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

My, lands, we are flying this morning. Ok, I am going to try to make it through in the time I have.  DIL is coming over and we are going to knit. I will try to get the rhythm of my old/new project.

Ros, that new blanket looks absolutely scrumptious. 



Julie said:


> I do miss her because she was the one who understood me best


Ah, Julie, sending love and hugs. Love your sampler honoring Mwyfanwy. The wildflowers are beautiful too. My DD, the one who does the double knit blankets, is a librarian also. She works in a library warehouse in Chicago. They handle interlibrary loans etc. So happy for Bronwyn.

Sonya, sorry you lost your cross stitch in that way. Even one kept would have had memories of your dad.

So sorry, Norma, for the loss of your embroideries. People in grief do some unthinking things.

Jane, what a joy Michael has been to you and your DH. And what joy you have been to him. Lovely, lovely to see. Praying for Tango. Has the vet said anything new?

Tanya, local knitting groups have to be the best. I have my DIL, which is good, and Lace Party, which is wonderful!!



Jane said:


> I would tell him about how we were searching for him & that he made us a real family.


How affirming, Jane. No wonder he turned out so well. 

Sonya, waiting for news like that is always nerve racking. Prayers and hugs.

Ros, obviously, your DH doesn't know how observant you are.  That really does look like a present.  Reasons to look forward to going home.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eschlemania said:


> My, lands, we are flying this morning. Ok, I am going to try to make it through in the time I have. DIL is coming over and we are going to knit. I will try to get the rhythm of my old/new project.
> 
> Ros, that new blanket looks absolutely scrumptious.
> 
> ...


Bev, you said that all so well. My thoughts exactly. Thank you.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> My, lands, we are flying this morning. Ok, I am going to try to make it through in the time I have.  DIL is coming over and we are going to knit. I will try to get the rhythm of my old/new project.


I hope you get the rhythm Bev and have a lovely time. 💞


> Ros, that new blanket looks absolutely scrumptious.


Thank you Bev. It is very basic but it has the Jackson seal of approval. 😍


> Ros, obviously, your DH doesn't know how observant you are.  That really does look like a present.  Reasons to look forward to going home.


He should know better, he knows I check everything out!!! It looks like a knitting book to me but I don't think I can make out anything else. 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

RosD said:


> It is very basic but it has the Jackson seal of approval. 😍


That is really all that counts, Ros. 

Jane, I forgot to mention how much I am looking forward to your Rescue a lost WIP week. What a wonderful idea.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yours are lovely Julie I bet when you look at them they bring back happier times and memories
> Sonja


They very nearly got totally munted, the kids had dumped the box in the laundry and when it flooded so badly the whole box was soaked- I did not realise for a day or two, what box was sitting there- so they both were rather damp- one reason to be very glad of our hot long summer- they have dried out pretty well, and without any damage visible so far! I am so glad I spotted what the box was, but only just in time!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Very careless!!! I'm so sorry Norma. 💞


Me too Norma! I wonder if it was jealousy in some form or other with both your Mums? My mum, for all her mistakes was more inclined to hang on to stuff- it was my brothers who were ruthless burners of memories, sadly. Or at least one of them was.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> That is really all that counts, Ros.
> 
> Jane, I forgot to mention how much I am looking forward to your Rescue a lost WIP week. What a wonderful idea.


Thanks Bev. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Disappointingly - not eating. I had felt so positive yesterday - even if he only had a tiny amount. He did drink some water.


Oh my dear Jane- what a worry your precious Tango is being, when do you go back to the vet?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> They very nearly got totally munted, the kids had dumped the box in the laundry and when it flooded so badly the whole box was soaked- I did not realise for a day or two, what box was sitting there- so they both were rather damp- one reason to be very glad of our hot long summer- they have dried out pretty well, and without any damage visible so far! I am so glad I spotted what the box was, but only just in time!


I'm glad you rescued them just in time Julie.💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Ros
> It will be hard to fit in the next level because he has three demanding things on that weekend.
> Friday & Saturday evenings, their drama troop is performing Fame - with a possible 3rd performance on Thursday but I hope not. In between those two, his father will take him to St. John's - 3 1/2 hours away, because the speak-off is being held in there Saturday morning. Too bad he can't attend the Friday evening social because he loves that stuff.
> Then Sunday, the youth choir is performing in St. John's - so it's back over the road again to return on Monday.
> Somehow school work has to be fit in there.


He really is a busy young man! I do hope all goes well for him!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you
> As Julie said, hard not to be biased.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> A sad reminder but lovely keepsake.


My eyesight was rather better in those days- but I have hopes of finding a good magnifier, one day. I am so glad they survived my flood.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Ros
> I often wonder how things might have turned out for him. We adopted him when he was 10 months old.


Goodness, that is rather old for adoption- I hope his early life was ok, so often it is not, and that is why the baby is given up- but by 10 months usually a baby has really bonded with their carer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Yeah for Jackson! I'm so glad he is back to his bubbly self and squishing the yarn.  You are such a good grandma.
> 
> Beautiful cross stitch, Julie.
> 
> It is interesting how we associate "things" with a time/memory. Most of the time that is a good thing.


Thanks, Toni! I really enjoyed doing them- have not yet located the WIP's after the move- one in particular I would really like to continue working.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Ros, love the squishy blanky. Just wondering about the border. Do you use 2 balls of yarn, one on each side and then carry the yarn up for the next row?
> 
> How wonderful Julie that you did those beautiful cross stitch pictures and now have them as keepsakes.


Thank you Caryn- yes I am so glad they are safe!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I was doing a Ravelry search for a scarf for a male adult & came up with this - go figure, to qoute Bob Newhart.
Intriguing, I think - & I downloaded both English & French versions in case I should become brave enough to knit this in French- then I would always have the English copy to refer to.
Croeso, Lace & Cable Shawlette :
http://www.tricotepastout.com/archives/2014/05/10/29843566.html
Scroll past the scenic photos to see the shawl & further down you will find the links for the pdf files.

She has 95 patterns posted on Ravelry, perhaps more on her own site - all free, a lot of hats & scarves:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&page=1&availability=free&designer=Camille%20Coizy&sort=date

I also like these two (but I haven't checked them all yet):
Shawl Latis 
http://www.tricotepastout.com/archives/2012/11/13/25567787.html

Aslaug Scarf 
http://www.tricotepastout.com/archives/2014/05/31/29982068.html


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I rang my hubby and asked him for the measurements of Carrie's Shawl. I can officially relax now. It is large but not as large as Rachel's. I also asked my hubby if my darling GD Keira-Lee would model it for me. Keira caught a bus to Perth today so that she could spend the day with her friend and will be coming with my hubby to collect me tomorrow. So I get a couple more days to spend with her. I'm still in Nanna heaven!!! 💞
> 
> Rachel's Ashton
> 92 inches x 46 inches, 233.68cms x 116.84cms
> ...


That is quite a significant difference in size, is it a factor of the yarn you used? I do like the new Photos! thank you Keira -Lee for modeling, and to DH for taking more shots!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was hoping to have it finished by then but I suppose it depends what kind of news we get from the hospital on Monday I'm a nervous wreck with all the waiting


Sonja is this for DH or DS?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Mmm I'm looking at the photos of KL and I see there's my picture on the floor that usually covers the old meter box in the entrance, obviously something wrong with the power temporarily. I also see something that doesn't belong on the shelf behind Keira. It looks like a gift. I wonder if it's for me??? 💞💞


Let's hope there was nothing seriously wrong and the the object is indeed a gift!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

> Julie wrote:
> I do miss her because she was the one who understood me best
> 
> Ah, Julie, sending love and hugs. Love your sampler honoring Mwyfanwy. The wildflowers are beautiful too. My DD, the one who does the double knit blankets, is a librarian also. She works in a library warehouse in Chicago. They handle interlibrary loans etc. So happy for Bronwyn.
> Eshlemania


ooopsy. hit send by mistake! Is Chicago far from you, Bev? And thanks so much for the hugs and love!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I was doing a Ravelry search for a scarf for a male adult & came up with this - go figure, to qoute Bob Newhart.
> Intriguing, I think - & I downloaded both English & French versions in case I should become brave enough to knit this in French- then I would always have the English copy to refer to.
> Croeso, Lace & Cable Shawlette :
> http://www.tricotepastout.com/archives/2014/05/10/29843566.html
> ...


Lots to look at. Thanks Jane. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I'm glad you rescued them just in time Julie.💞


Indeed so was I- I had been so busy mopping water it took me a while to check what this box to the side actually had in it!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is quite a significant difference in size, is it a factor of the yarn you used? I do like the new Photos! thank you Keira -Lee for modeling, and to DH for taking more shots!


Thanks Julie. The yarn I used for Rachel's shawl was thicker and more fluffy. For Carrie's shawl I did extra repeats of the large leaf chart. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thanks Julie. The yarn I used for Rachel's shawl was thicker and more fluffy. For Carrie's shawl I did extra repeats of the large leaf chart. 💞


Ah! 
I must, soon get back to my attempt at knitting a triangular shawl i.e., the Madryn- embarrassing to have bungled it so badly!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Let's hope there was nothing seriously wrong and the the object is indeed a gift!


Thanks Julie, nothing serious, just checking a circuit breaker. I think I can see a knitting book and it's in a box, so I think it is a gift for me. I will let you know when I get home tomorrow. I'm going to miss that sweet little face of Jackson. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Sounds like a wonderful group Tanya. 💞


I really am enjoying it. So nice to have a local group to sit with.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> They very nearly got totally munted, the kids had dumped the box in the laundry and when it flooded so badly the whole box was soaked- I did not realise for a day or two, what box was sitting there- so they both were rather damp- one reason to be very glad of our hot long summer- they have dried out pretty well, and without any damage visible so far! I am so glad I spotted what the box was, but only just in time!


Thank goodness you got to them in time . Would have been a shame to lose them . It's funny talking about cross stitch because yesterday I popped into the nearest town to get the ball of yarn I ran out of ( ended up with 1 extra in a turquoise colour and to royal blue cotton skeins that were in the sale bin ) and I spotted all the materials needed to do cross stitch but I thought no I'll stick to knitting and learning to crochet 
Sonja


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> I really am enjoying it. So nice to have a local group to sit with.


That's great Tanya, it is lovely to share some time with friends. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thanks Julie, nothing serious, just checking a circuit breaker. I think I can see a knitting book and it's in a box, so I think it is a gift for me. I will let you know when I get home tomorrow. I'm going to miss that sweet little face of Jackson. 💞


You will miss that 'honey chile'!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> You will miss that 'honey chile'!


I definitely will Julie, but Keira will be with me till Sunday lunchtime, so that will be lovely. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros--meant to ask about your chenille yarn. Is it cotton or synthetic? I love chenille and one of the very few memories I have is my early childhood is a chenille cape with hood given to me--a hand me down from a favorite person. I think I wore it till it shredded. I was like that then, and am still like that today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank goodness you got to them in time . Would have been a shame to lose them . It's funny talking about cross stitch because yesterday I popped into the nearest town to get the ball of yarn I ran out of ( ended up with 1 extra in a turquoise colour and to royal blue cotton skeins that were in the sale bin ) and I spotted all the materials needed to do cross stitch but I thought no I'll stick to knitting and learning to crochet
> Sonja


That was back in the days when I bought the yarn for a project and usually worked on one thing at a time- the counted cross stitch was the one with multiple WIP's- KP has corrupted me!!!!!!!!!
Sale bins can be so hard to leave alone- when the yarn is yelling out 'buy me' 'buy me' I am so lonely here!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I definitely will Julie, but Keira will be with me till Sunday lunchtime, so that will be lovely. 💞


And then she will be back to school?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sonja is this for DH or DS?


Son he gets to find out if the cancer has come back or if it's nothing . Hopefully it's nothing but I'm becoming a nervous wreck the closer to Monday I get . 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Son he gets to find out if the cancer has come back or if it's nothing . Hopefully it's nothing but I'm becoming a nervous wreck the closer to Monday I get .
> Sonja


I better write myself a note. Very understandable that you are finding it hard through these last few days- keep those needles clicking!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--meant to ask about your chenille yarn. Is it cotton or synthetic? I love chenille and one of the very few memories I have is my early childhood is a chenille cape with hood given to me--a hand me down from a favorite person. I think I wore it till it shredded. I was like that then, and am still like that today.


This one is synthetic. Is there a cotton chenille? I would be interested to find out. Carmen just loved the colours so I bought these for Jackson's blanket.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> And then she will be back to school?


Yes Julie, school starts Tuesday for Keira-Lee. She loves the school she is going to now and it has a zero tolerance of bullying. KL was bullied at her primary school for 6 years. They moved south and the school she is in now is amazing. KL is very happy there.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> Son he gets to find out if the cancer has come back or if it's nothing . Hopefully it's nothing but I'm becoming a nervous wreck the closer to Monday I get .
> Sonja


Sonja, I'm hoping for good news for your darling son. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Yes Julie, school starts Tuesday for Keira-Lee. She loves the school she is going to now and it has a zero tolerance of bullying. KL was bullied at her primary school for 6 years. They moved south and the school she is in now is amazing. KL is very happy there.💞


I am sorry to hear of the bullying for so long- but so glad her new school is a good one!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sorry to hear of the bullying for so long- but so glad her new school is a good one!


Thanks Julie.💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thanks Julie.💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> This one is synthetic. Is there a cotton chenille? I would be interested to find out. Carmen just loved the colours so I bought these for Jackson's blanket.💞


Chenille originally was cotton as far as I know. Couple of years back when looking for chenille did see some that was cotton. Not sure of the quality of chenilles these days. Someone had posted that it shed or something of that nature. I have seen larger cones of fine chenille thread sold on DBNY. Here is some 100% cotton chenille cones:

http://www.discontinuedbrandnameyarn.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=6082_10837_10840&products_id=115453


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Chenille originally was cotton as far as I know. Couple of years back when looking for chenille did see some that was cotton. Not sure of the quality of chenilles these days. Someone had posted that it shed or something of that nature. I have seen larger cones of fine chenille thread sold on DBNY. Here is some 100% cotton chenille cones:
> 
> http://www.discontinuedbrandnameyarn.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=6082_10837_10840&products_id=115453


Thanks Tanya. I remember having chenille dressing gowns and bedspreads. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Sonya
> That was one of the stories that I used to tell Michael regularly at bedtime - after we finished reading & the light was out & we were chatting & he'd say tell me a story. I would tell him about how we were searching for him & that he made us a real family.


That is wonderful... We adopted my son too  and one day he came to me.. with a great big smile and hug... and said he wasn't broken anymore.. that he had a real family forever and ever.. boy was that a tear jerker.. of course I tried not to let him see the tears but my heart just welled up!!! he has been a joy in our lives and I let him know that !! His GF has had just as a rough time growing up and we let her know she is part of our family too !!! she comes by just herself to talk and visit with us... I love that!!!

Ros that Ashton looks great on her.. big is fine!!! besides she won't be wearing it with her arms out stretched... it will fold gently in her arms and wrap around her.. it will look stunning with a dress or sporty with jeans.. it is such a great pattern..

That is wonderful Tanya.. sometimes it is hard to form good relationships in groups like that as we get older.. and to find one is a blessing... so much of our lives is driven by what we have to do each day .. its wonderful to have a outlet that includes your hobby's and good friends


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I was doing a Ravelry search for a scarf for a male adult & came up with this - go figure, to qoute Bob Newhart.
> Intriguing, I think - & I downloaded both English & French versions in case I should become brave enough to knit this in French- then I would always have the English copy to refer to.
> Croeso, Lace & Cable Shawlette :
> http://www.tricotepastout.com/archives/2014/05/10/29843566.html
> ...


I like her combo of textures and the Aslaug Scarf caught my attention, too, even before I saw that you highlighted it. Very nice and one that I would like to knit, myself.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thanks Tanya. I remember having chenille dressing gowns and bedspreads. 💞


Oh, yes, chenille bedspreads were very popular back in the day.

So sorry for the bullying experience. There is a movement in education today against bullying and much money is going into creating training modules and getting teachers in the earlier grades to give it some focus. In older grades there is mediation in some schools to deal with teens and their prejudices. But it is an uneven practice across the board.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

What a wonderfully affirming thing for your boy to tell you! So good to hear this, Ronie.



Ronie said:


> That is wonderful... We adopted my son too  and one day he came to me.. with a great big smile and hug... and said he wasn't broken anymore.. that he had a real family forever and ever.. boy was that a tear jerker.. of course I tried not to let him see the tears but my heart just welled up!!! he has been a joy in our lives and I let him know that !! His GF has had just as a rough time growing up and we let her know she is part of our family too !!! she comes by just herself to talk and visit with us... I love that!!!
> 
> Ros that Ashton looks great on her.. big is fine!!! besides she won't be wearing it with her arms out stretched... it will fold gently in her arms and wrap around her.. it will look stunning with a dress or sporty with jeans.. it is such a great pattern..
> 
> That is wonderful Tanya.. sometimes it is hard to form good relationships in groups like that as we get older.. and to find one is a blessing... so much of our lives is driven by what we have to do each day .. its wonderful to have a outlet that includes your hobby's and good friends


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That is wonderful... We adopted my son too  and one day he came to me.. with a great big smile and hug... and said he wasn't broken anymore.. that he had a real family forever and ever.. boy was that a tear jerker.. of course I tried not to let him see the tears but my heart just welled up!!! he has been a joy in our lives and I let him know that !! His GF has had just as a rough time growing up and we let her know she is part of our family too !!! she comes by just herself to talk and visit with us... I love that!!!
> 
> Ros that Ashton looks great on her.. big is fine!!! besides she won't be wearing it with her arms out stretched... it will fold gently in her arms and wrap around her.. it will look stunning with a dress or sporty with jeans.. it is such a great pattern..
> 
> That is wonderful Tanya.. sometimes it is hard to form good relationships in groups like that as we get older.. and to find one is a blessing... so much of our lives is driven by what we have to do each day .. its wonderful to have a outlet that includes your hobby's and good friends


Adoption gets a real bad rep with mass media faux news, movies, etc. I think adoption can be a wonderful way of creating families. I hear more and more stories of happy and successful adoptions. We took in my 'foster' gd for over 10 yrs without any legal status or requirement to do so. My friends in Boston have several adopted children that came about in different ways. All are bright, well-adjusted, high functioning wonderful and loved young adults now. And given the growing infertility problems, I think we will see more and more adopted families.

It is true that as we get older it seems harder to make social connections if we are still working and caught up with family. Of course retirement allows for more social connection again and I see more groups forming for social connection of older people.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> That is wonderful... We adopted my son too  and one day he came to me.. with a great big smile and hug... and said he wasn't broken anymore.. tha he had a real family forever and ever.. boy was that a tear jerker.. of course I tried not to let him see the tears but my heart just welled up!!! he has been a joy in our lives and I let him know that !! His GF has had just as a rough time growing up and we let her know she is part of our family too !!! she comes by just herself to talk and visit with us... I love that!!!
> 
> Ros that Ashton looks great on her.. big is fine!!! besides she won't be wearing it with her arms out stretched... it will fold gently in her arms and wrap around her.. it will look stunning with a dress or sporty with jeans.. it is such a great pattern..
> 
> That is wonderful Tanya.. sometimes it is hard to form good relationships in groups like that as we get older.. and to find one is a blessing... so much of our lives is driven by what we have to do each day .. its wonderful to have a outlet that includes your hobby's and good friends


Here I go again Ronie, another beautiful story and my eyeballs are leaking again💞
Thanks for the comments on Carrie's Ashton. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Beautiful cross stitch Julie!! I have all that my daughter did.. I can't imagine tossing a childs artwork.. I have a lot from the children in my family... and yet I wish I had even more..  

Bev have a wonderful time!! it will be different with out any kids around but you two will find special moments that will make up for it.. Even now when we go away.. we call my son every day!!! LOL but we do enjoy the time spent alone.. it is going to be great for you.. your Aunts B&B sounds great! What beach are you going to?? If you said I must of missed it.. I had 14 pages to catch up on.. 

Love the links Jane!! such beautiful work and pictures!! thanks for sharing.. I'd love to now a second language.. what fun it will be to knit in French and English 

I have a few WIP's in mind for the next LP.. at this rate it will be my Madryn .. LOL It took me so long to do 1 row yesterday.. only because I am not up to par yet! If I don't start feeling better in the next day or two I will go to my Dr. I hate to do that.. But I am being bumped to 40+ hours a week next month and I need to be on my game!! I have slippers and some double knitting I want to do too... Hopefully by the time Sue does her LP I will have my brain wrapped around the DK method.. I know once I get it I will be off and running.. the dyslexia is fighting it tooth and nail..LOL

It's about time the bullying was stopped in schools... Ros I am glad that she has a school with zero tolerance.. good grief when I was working at Fairchilds Data Systems back in the late 80's they had zero tolerance for it and any kind of "not getting along" their policy was .. We hired you to work not form clicks and have issues with anyone.. that made for a very nice work place.. and anyone who broke the rules found themselves at the unemployment line..
I just don't know why more company's and schools don't enforce these rules too.. I hope that is changing.. 

I know I missed someone.. it sounds like a very active week for all of us..


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That was back in the days when I bought the yarn for a project and usually worked on one thing at a time- the counted cross stitch was the one with multiple WIP's- KP has corrupted me!!!!!!!!!
> Sale bins can be so hard to leave alone- when the yarn is yelling out 'buy me' 'buy me' I am so lonely here!


It's the colours that I go for then I have to think what I can do with them . I have free patterns saved everywhere so I always find something 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> Yes Julie, school starts Tuesday for Keira-Lee. She loves the school she is going to now and it has a zero tolerance of bullying. KL was bullied at her primary school for 6 years. They moved south and the school she is in now is amazing. KL is very happy there.💞


I hate bullying . I was a nursery teacher before I hurt my leg and had to retire and it was always such a shame to see some of the little ones pick up the bullying habits as they got older. Thankfully my 3 sons have never had to deal with it . So sorry that your lovely granddaughter had to 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you Ronie! I have still all my older girl's books she made while at the Christchurch Waldorf School- little bits and pieces that Bronwen made for me resurface from time to time. Bronwen herself has much of her early stuff safe in their roof space, it is not a true attic.
We really are in 'talk it up' mode!!!!!!!



Ronie said:


> Beautiful cross stitch Julie!! I have all that my daughter did.. I can't imagine tossing a childs artwork.. I have a lot from the children in my family... and yet I wish I had even more..
> 
> Bev have a wonderful time!! it will be different with out any kids around but you two will find special moments that will make up for it.. Even now when we go away.. we call my son every day!!! LOL but we do enjoy the time spent alone.. it is going to be great for you.. your Aunts B&B sounds great! What beach are you going to?? If you said I must of missed it.. I had 14 pages to catch up on..
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's the colours that I go for then I have to think what I can do with them . I have free patterns saved everywhere so I always find something
> Sonja


Colour is so important! I have more patterns than I will ever use!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

jscaplen --> It's a good thing that I remembered that "English" is "Anglais"! Surprisingly I can now read French better than I can speak ANY language.

Yes, it sounds like I'm speaking through a tunnel...but at least I'm speaking.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> That is wonderful... We adopted my son too  and one day he came to me.. with a great big smile and hug... and said he wasn't broken anymore.. that he had a real family forever and ever.. boy was that a tear jerker.. of course I tried not to let him see the tears but my heart just welled up!!! he has been a joy in our lives and I let him know that !! His GF has had just as a rough time growing up and we let her know she is part of our family too !!! she comes by just herself to talk and visit with us... I love that!!!
> 
> Another wonderful story my eyes are watering just reading it . How lovely to hear him say that to you . You must be very loving and kind people
> Sonja


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I was doing a Ravelry search for a scarf for a male adult & came up with this - go figure, to qoute Bob Newhart.
> Intriguing, I think - & I downloaded both English & French versions in case I should become brave enough to knit this in French- then I would always have the English copy to refer to.
> Croeso, Lace & Cable Shawlette :
> http://www.tricotepastout.com/archives/2014/05/10/29843566.html
> ...


I like them all. There's one pattern where I don't understand all of the pattern, but that would come, I suppose. Hope to get interested in tackling a lace project again, come May 3rd.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Grannypeg said:


> ...There's one pattern where I don't understand all of the pattern...


Which one?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ronie said:
> 
> 
> > That is wonderful... We adopted my son too  and one day he came to me.. with a great big smile and hug... and said he wasn't broken anymore.. that he had a real family forever and ever.. boy was that a tear jerker.. of course I tried not to let him see the tears but my heart just welled up!!! he has been a joy in our lives and I let him know that !! His GF has had just as a rough time growing up and we let her know she is part of our family too !!! she comes by just herself to talk and visit with us... I love that!!!
> ...


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Which one?


Shawl Latis:

Section 1: increasing: Repeat these 16 rows 8 times.
Row 1: (right side): SS1, K3, M, X K 1 Inc, K1, M, [Yo, K2tog, Yo, K2tog, K3, Yo, SKP, Yo,
and K2].
Row 2  wrong side): [Sl1, P11], M, XP, M, K4.
Row 3: SS1, K3, M, X K, M, [Yo, K2tog, Yo, K2tog, K4, Yo, SKP, Yo, and K2].
Row 4: [Sl1, P12], M, XP, M, K4.
Row 5: SS1, K3, M, X K 1 Inc, K1, M, [Yo, K2tog, Yo, K2tog, K5, Yo, SKP, Yo, and K2].
Row 6: [Sl1, P13], M, XP, M, K4.
Row 7: SS1, K3, M, X K 1 Inc, K1, M, [Yo, K2tog, Yo, K2tog, K6, Yo, SKP, Yo, and K2].
Row 8: [Sl1, P14], M, XP, M, K4.
Row 9: SS1, K3, M, X K 1 Inc, K1, M, [Yo, K2tog, Yo, K2tog, K7, Yo, SKP, Yo, and K2].
Row 10: [Sl1, P15], M, XP, M, K4.
Row 11: SS1, K3, M, X K, M, [Yo, K2tog, Yo, K2tog, K8, Yo, SKP, Yo, K2].
Row 12: [Sl1, P16], M, XP, M, K4.
Row13: SS1, K3, M, X K 1 Inc, K1, M, [Yo, K2tog, Yo, K2tog, K9, Yo, SKP, Yo, K2].
Row 14: [Sl1, P17], M, XP, M, K4.
Row 15: SS1, K3, M, X K 1 Inc, K1, M, [Yo, K2tog, Yo, K2tog, K10, Yo, SKP, Yo, K2].
Row 16: [bind off 8 stitches purl, P10], M, XP, M, K4

I don't know what, for instance the XP or the X, or the XK, M would be, ext.

The M may mean to move marker. Anyway, maybe I just need to study up on it more. I have the pattern bookmarked.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, Chicago is 3 hours away from us.  I am so lucky. We are welcome to sleep on their livingroom floor anytime we come up and her DH makes sure that she gets down here multiple times a year.


> KP has corrupted me!!!!!!!!!


 You are not the only one to get caught in that trap. 

Jane lovely designs on your link. I printed out the Croeso Shawlette. 

Sonya, praying for your DS. Hoping things work out well. Hugs.

Ronie, so glad to hear of the adoption of your son and the joy it brings you all.  We are heading back to Cape Henlopen in Delaware. We love it there. 

It's a good thing I am home for lunch. I would be hopelessly lost by supper.  Got the rhythm for my old/new project. Found the size needles I want to work with. I am off and running. Had a wonderful morning with my DIL. She is so sweet.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Could the X mean Inc 1 and XP mean Inc 1 purl wise?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

He is definitely very special.
Coincidentally, my brother and his wife who live in Newfoundland too, adopted their daughter, I believe when she was a toddler. She had been born with some heart problems and her family could not cope,so had put her up for adoption. The adoption agency did a wonderful job in matching up, as my brother has red hair (well it used to be red), and Karen has red hair too. Just one of those things, right time , right place and just meant to be.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> He is definitely a darling. I can't imagine how our lives would be without him.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Grannypeg said:


> Shawl Latis:...I don't know what, for instance the XP or the X, or the XK, M would be, ext....


I think that the M just means that there is a marker there - so as you say, slip the marker. The French version just shows the marker there, too.
The French version has the X as well - also unexplained.
I'll email her.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I think that the M just means that there is a marker there - so as you say, slip the marker. The French version just shows the marker there, too.
> The French version has the X as well - also unexplained.
> I'll email her.


Ohh, thank you. I appreciate that.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> Ohh, thank you. I appreciate that.


I don't know what the XP means either.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Just learning how to attatch icord first time I've had a problem with being left handed .thought I was doing well till I realised I was doing it back to front don't even ask how I did it , because I pulled it out and started again and now it's right &#128512;
Sonja


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

some pics finally with new batteries. Yarns and early daffy that are just opening up


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

> Julie, Chicago is 3 hours away from us. I am so lucky. We are welcome to sleep on their livingroom floor anytime we come up and her DH makes sure that she gets down here multiple times a year.
> Quote:
> KP has corrupted me!!!!!!!!!
> You are not the only one to get caught in that trap.
> ...


Bev, you are lucky! When I visit Bronwen I have to book in to the local motel, because of SIL's attitude problems towards me- his first MIL apparently really gave him grief, but he tars me with the same brush. He reported to Bronwen early last year that I was harassing him by telephone- I had made two calls only, in an attempt to establish conversation with him, especially as it was the last few months before DGS started school, and I had hoped for conversation with him (DGS). I got the message when he 'unfriended' on Facebook. And had not attempted any further calls. Bit galling because her half-brother and girl friend can stay in the living room without comment. It is doubly hard because he is 9 years only, younger than me- and I tried at first to treat him like a rather younger brother- he is 19 years older than her. And only left missus #1 AFTER he had met Bronwen. That does trouble me.
The KP trap you mention is also known as 'enabling' I think to you in the US, not the way we would use the words here- yet another difference in our shared language.
So glad you had a lovely time knitting with your DIL!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, what a joy Michael has been to you and your DH. And what joy you have been to him.


He certanily is the light of our lives.


> Has the vet said anything new?


I haven't seen her since Monday. I was going to go yesterday but then he started drinking & nibbling a bit. I will see if he has eaten anything by morning. If not, I will probably drop in without an appointment since the next day is Sunday.


> How affirming, Jane.


Well, for one thing, I didn't want to have issues about when & how to tell him that he was adopted. This way he would know from long before he could really understand it & appreciate the magic of his presence in our lives. I didn't want there to be a negative stigma attached to it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> He is definitely very special.
> Coincidentally, my brother and his wife who live in Newfoundland too, adopted their daughter, I believe when she was a toddler. She had been born with some heart problems and her family could not cope,so had put her up for adoption. The adoption agency did a wonderful job in matching up, as my brother has red hair (well it used to be red), and Karen has red hair too. Just one of those things, right time , right place and just meant to be.
> 
> Sue


Since the Government brought in Benefits for Unmarried and other wise single Mum's it is very hard here to get a baby or child for adoption. You hear more often of children being brought up by their grandparents. This is since about 1977.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just learning how to attatch icord first time I've had a problem with being left handed .thought I was doing well till I realised I was doing it back to front don't even ask how I did it , because I pulled it out and started again and now it's right 😀
> Sonja


You are so amazing! And so willing to learn the new.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...looking forward to your Rescue a lost WIP week. What a wonderful idea.


I figured that we could all do with the encouragement.
I will be posting some ground rules later. In the meantime, if someone really doesn't have an abandoned piece, cast on something now, & put it aside for 2 weeks.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...I am so glad I spotted what the box was, but only just in time!


Glad you were able to rescue them - they contain some valuable memories.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...when do you go back to the vet?


She said in a month - but that was assuming that he was responding to the meds. Tomorrow if he doesn't eat something soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Quote:
How affirming, Jane.

Well, for one thing, I didn't want to have issues about when & how to tell him that he was adopted. This way he would know from long before he could really understand it & appreciate the magic of his presence in our lives. I didn't want there to be a negative stigma attached to it.
[/quote]

I well remember a girl in late teens or early twenties who mum was helping through the trauma of discovering at that point that she was adopted- the #2 child was about 10 months younger and a 'natural' child but the older girl had always felt unloved. Very wise, Jane, of you.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...I do hope all goes well for him!


Thank you - there's an awful lot of pressure building with finals looming as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Glad you were able to rescue them - they contain some valuable memories.


It was those two really important things in with an odd assortment of other things- I have no memory of whether I was responsible for packing it thus! The packing remains a bit of a blur - it was so hot and I was so tired and angry about having to move at all.
Fortunately I have permission from Nasir the new Agent who has been my friend for some 16 years to put nails or screws in the walls to support things like my photos. Even though the cross stitch of wild flowers is perched on a box currently, where I took the photo- it feels more homely. I must sort both those cross stitch pictures today!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Goodness, that is rather old for adoption...by 10 months usually a baby has really bonded with their carer.


His mother would have released him immediately but his father was hoping that his family would take the baby until he was in a position to look after him. They didn't want to do that, though.
In the interim, he was with a foster family - an older couple who had a married daughter who seemed to spend a lot of time with him. They gave us a video taken over time to show some shots of him growing in that period.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> She said in a month - but that was assuming that he was responding to the meds. Tomorrow if he doesn't eat something soon.


That does sound like the wisest course- this has gone on for too many days.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you - there's an awful lot of pressure building with finals looming as well.


mmmm, it is not always easy for the young.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Son he gets to find out if the cancer has come back or if it's nothing . Hopefully it's nothing but I'm becoming a nervous wreck the closer to Monday I get .


Hopefully, you will get good news. Such a stressful time - doubly so when your husband is also suffering health problems.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ... We adopted my son too...


Was he older? Sounds like he felt that he had healing to do.
Little souls can sometimes be so wise.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> His mother would have released him immediately but his father was hoping that his family would take the baby until he was in a position to look after him. They didn't want to do that, though.
> In the interim, he was with a foster family - an older couple who had a married daughter who seemed to spend a lot of time with him. They gave us a video taken over time to show some shots of him growing in that period.


That was a very thoughtful thing of them to do. Isn't it sad when parents just cannot agree- I guess they may not have been married. 
Thinking of two people who really never should have married - me and the ex- except that way two beautiful and talented children would not have had life- I managed a fairly civil conversation with him last night because I wanted to know what brand of tablet he had been having problems with- he got back onto his hobby horse about cannabis, inevitably. Claims the US is about to have it totally legalised. Has any one heard anything about that?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...given the growing infertility problems, I think we will see more and more adopted families. ...


I agree about problems with infertility considering everything that we are being exposed to. 
However, I think that is is harder to find children to adopt. For one thing, it is easier to avoid or terminate unwanted pregnancies. Also, social assistance & other other measures make it easier for people who at one time might have given a child for adoption to now care for the child themselves.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Grannypeg said:


> Shawl Latis ...I don't know what, for instance the XP or the X, or the XK, M would be...


I heard back from the designer. She said that the X referred to an unspecified number of stitches. M is just the marker.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> He is definitely very special.


Thanks, Sue 


> Coincidentally, my brother and his wife who live in Newfoundland too, adopted their daughter...right time , right place and just meant to be.


I am so happy that they were able to find Karen.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> some pics... Yarns ...


Nice - especially like the top ones.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Was he older? Sounds like he felt that he had healing to do.
> Little souls can sometimes be so wise.


Yes Jane he was 11.. she (our daughter) had him at 17 and tried to take care of him.. but at 18 mo she needed us to help out.. so we had him for about a year at that time.. it was so hard when she took him back.. Well it is a long story.. there was no abuse.. not drugs or drinking.. but just plain inability to take care of them.. In Oregon there is NO State funding after a child is 3mo old.. food stamps and health care doesn't keep the lights on... and in a town of 80 jobs were nil! She is still a wanderer.. I have given up hope that she will find a nice guy and settle down.. I just have to be happy for her.. and her choices in life.. she is happy and that is whats important to me.. All the times we had him gave us a very strong bond.. we are so grateful for that!! He is his Pappa's boy though...LOL Mostly the good traits.. a few of the not so good.. LOL Nothing terrible.. 
I have a strong faith.. and my children do to.. they know it is the only way we have survived it all.. and are happy and strong now.. I make sure I appreciate every day.. and find beauty in my life.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> He is definitely very special.
> Coincidentally, my brother and his wife who live in Newfoundland too, adopted their daughter, I believe when she was a toddler. She had been born with some heart problems and her family could not cope,so had put her up for adoption. The adoption agency did a wonderful job in matching up, as my brother has red hair (well it used to be red), and Karen has red hair too. Just one of those things, right time , right place and just meant to be.
> 
> Sue


That is so sad!! but a blessing for you brother and his wife... also for Karen too...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ..I make sure I appreciate every day.. and find beauty in my life.


That is a marvelous attitude.
Thank you for your story.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I figured that we could all do with the encouragement.
> I will be posting some ground rules later. In the meantime, if someone really doesn't have an abandoned piece, cast on something now, & put it aside for 2 weeks.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> That is a marvelous attitude.
> Thank you for your story.


Yes, thank you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tamarque said:


> some pics finally with new batteries. Yarns and early daffy that are just opening up


What gorgeous yarn I really like the brown shades my daffodils have almost gone . Turn of the bluebells and violas next and my half eaten drumsticks are out birds definitely like the seeds in them 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> You are so amazing! And so willing to learn the new.


Thank you Julie . I've finally managed to get both sides done . I have realised something though I am adapting a pattern from a pair of soakers into a romper suit . I have it all done apart from the straps and realised I haven't put any button holes in the bib😱so I think I will just sew the 2 buttons to the very top and put the button holes in the end of straps so that they just hand over slightly
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I figured that we could all do with the encouragement.
> I will be posting some ground rules later. In the meantime, if someone really doesn't have an abandoned piece, cast on something now, & put it aside for 2 weeks.


I think the rate I'm going with trying to finish off WIPs I will still be working on the shawl I've started. So I think I will leave it and work along with you 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Hopefully, you will get good news. Such a stressful time - doubly so when your husband is also suffering health problems.


Thank you . It has been a bit if a nightmare the last 2years 2 serious illnesses and my accident , I've also lost my brother and sister suddenly and my husband lost his brother , so I think we are due some happy time . My son is getting married in august and just when he was back up on his feet literally and walking a lot better they find something on his lungs 
Sonja


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow, so many pages and so much conversation today. I don't know where to start. I have read through it all thanks to a slow day at work (shh, don't tell). My heart goes out to those of you with ailing family members. But it is lightened by those of you who adopted children into your lives. I have two close friends who were adopted and one of them adopted a child of his own a few years back and also cousins who have adopted children. Congrats on the achievements of everyone's children, natural or adopted, nice to hear good stories.

There was a pattern link (I think from Jane, our biggest pattern pusher, lol) that I plan to make for my Welsh aunt so thanks. I need more binders to keep the printed patterns in.

Note to Tango: You are a bad doggie. You are making all of your humans worry. Go eat and drink, now (pointing finger towards food dishes). I do hope he gets over whatever is ailing him Jane.

The baby blanket got it's first wash last night and is currently on the blocking mats drying. I did not see any dropped stitches, yea!!

I have completed a few dish cloths this week as I plan to gift them to a friend who sent me some fabric to make belly dance costumes with. What a nice surprise in my mailbox 

Happy knitting all,

Melanie


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, love the pictures of your yarn. Some yummy colors.

Ronie, thanks for sharing some of your past. What a lovely relationship you have with your GS now. Strong faith is a good thing to see in your children. 

Oh, Sonya, I will be praying for you and your family. Such a rough 2 years.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie . I've finally managed to get both sides done . I have realised something though I am adapting a pattern from a pair of soakers into a romper suit . I have it all done apart from the straps and realised I haven't put any button holes in the bib😱so I think I will just sew the 2 buttons to the very top and put the button holes in the end of straps so that they just hand over slightly
> Sonja


Do you crochet? because a crochet edging with the buttonholes might be the answer.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> ... It has been a bit if a nightmare the last 2years ...


Definitely a nightmare. I sure hope that you get the good fortune that you deserve.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, love the pictures of your yarn. Some yummy colors.
> 
> Ronie, thanks for sharing some of your past. What a lovely relationship you have with your GS now. Strong faith is a good thing to see in your children.
> 
> Oh, Sonya, I will be praying for you and your family. Such a rough 2 years.


Thank you .i have everything crossed 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Do you crochet? because a crochet edging with the buttonholes might be the answer.


Thank you Julie I am just trying (halfheartedly at the moment ) to learn to crochet . I m finding it harder than knitting because of being left handed but I'm sure I can do this . What a clever person you are for suggesting this .thank you 
Sonja


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I agree about problems with infertility considering everything that we are being exposed to.
> However, I think that is is harder to find children to adopt. For one thing, it is easier to avoid or terminate unwanted pregnancies. Also, social assistance & other other measures make it easier for people who at one time might have given a child for adoption to now care for the child themselves.


Many issues. Many are not having children by choice. Children given over to the State or private agencies are held longer as the agencies make money from them. Part of adoption procedure is greater amounts of red tape making the process harder. Many people are adopting abroad for this reason. Local adoption is very expensive with long waiting lists for healthy babies making it cheaper to go to Asia or South America for adoption. One teacher, a single woman, years ago went to S. Am to adopt her son. My people in Boston went to Russia before that avenue was slowed or closed due to American abuses. And as you say environmental hormone disrupters and toxic drugs are interfering with reproduction. GMOs have a known impact essentially causing sterilization. In my small town area I have been watching the number of children of color increase in the school district from foreign adoption. It is quite noticeable.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie I am just trying (halfheartedly at the moment ) to learn to crochet . I m finding it harder than knitting because of being left handed but I'm sure I can do this . What a clever person you are .thank you
> Sonja


Only because I have done it myself, when I've forgotten. Have you done it with a mirror (I am sure being you, you will have tried that!) (the crochet)


----------



## maceace (Jul 30, 2012)

Wow! I've been gone for a while, and so much to catch up on! I can't possibly reply to you all individually, so all I can say is that all of the projects I've seen have been beautifully done, as you would expect of the KP lace community!

I will pray for all who are sick, and those who might need some extra prayers.

I loved all the pictures - they are so enlightening, especially the ones with you all in them. It is so nice to put faces with the names.

I have been absent for a while, and will probably be so at times in the future. Don't think that I have quit the group - it is just that this is going to be a very busy summer.

I recently had some sad news - my uncle passed away quite suddenly. He was in a nursing home and had a lot of health issues, so it wasn't unexpected. Everyone just thought there would be months left, instead of days. He was my mother's last surviving brother, and the youngest, so she has been rather upset. So has my aunt, who was the oldest. It is also my mother's birthday this Saturday, so we will try to make it as pleasant as possible for her. They are all rather elderly now, so it makes it more difficult.

I am also busy working on some wedding shawls. I'm almost finished with one. Will send pictures when it is blocked. I plan to do several more, so I will be busy working on them the next few months.

I've also FINALLY been able to do some work outside. There is a lot of clearing and weeding to be done. My daffodils are finally opening up!

Also, my amryllis is blooming this year! This is the first time in 3 years it's bloomed. It looks beautiful! Here are some pictures.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sonja--so much grief in such a short time. My heart goes out to you. Hope your son comes thru this crises in good health.

To everyone else--it is so good to hear your stories and get to know you all better. Amazing how much we bear in our lives and come thru with ability to love still in tact.

I knew people would love the Cherry Tree Hill merino lace yarn. It is beautiful--a loose chain weave strand so will probably be very squooshy and nice. Well over 1000 yds per hank. The other yarn is for an adult sweater so it is a worsted weight.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Only because I have done it myself, when I've forgotten. Have you done it with a mirror (I am sure being you, you will have tried that!) (the crochet)


I wanted to try to learn right handed because I didn't want to start having problems with patterns but I just don't feel comfortable . My left hand seems to keep getting in the way . So I'm going to have to learn left handed 
Newstitchaday has now got instructions for left handed so I was thinking of taking a look . I find his videos and written instructions very clear and precise 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I wanted to try to learn right handed because I didn't want to start having problems with patterns but I just don't feel comfortable . My left hand seems to keep getting in the way . So I'm going to have to learn left handed
> Newstitchaday has now got instructions for left handed so I was thinking of taking a look . I find his videos and written instructions very clear and precise
> Sonja


I get them, but have not looked closely- I wonder if Shirley(Designer1234) could help you?, she is left handed, and does a lot of crochet.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I am also a lefty.. but a stubborn one..LOL so I forced myself to work with my right hand.. I crochet right handed I guess.. I just hold the hook in my right hand and manipulate the yarn with my left.. same with my knitting.. it works for me. I write with my right hand (that's where the stubbornness comes in ) they tried to get me to use my left hand but I didn't want to be different.. I have to say that I couldn't ever get the flow of knitting until I did continental style.. with that style the left hand is more dominant.. 

Tanya I wanted to say how much I love your new yarn.. the golden one looks like it has some other colors mixed in.. it is going to be very pretty done up... 

I am on the 3rd row of the edging on my Madyrn it I have done nearly nothing all day but check LP and knit..  catching my husbands cold has some advantages.. he really can't get upset if I didn't clean the house..LOL I did get the dishes done.. (loaded the dishwasher..)

I am sure I will have a WIP or two to work on for Janes week.. did you say 'Rules' LOL ok I guess we will have to be patient to see what they are..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sonja I hope everything will be good and that he will have a nice long life!! it is hard to loose family.. we seem to loose them in cycles too.. its never easy.. 

maceace It sounds like you are going to have a great summer!! I'm so sorry for you losses too  I hope your Mom can have a nice birthday.. there is always a sad shadow hanging over events like this even though your not all together surprised about your Uncles passing it is sad all the same..


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> I am also a lefty.. but a stubborn one..LOL so I forced myself to work with my right hand.. I crochet right handed I guess.. I just hold the hook in my right hand and manipulate the yarn with my left.. same with my knitting.. it works for me. I write with my right hand (that's where the stubbornness comes in ) they tried to get me to use my left hand but I didn't want to be different.. I have to say that I couldn't ever get the flow of knitting until I did continental style.. with that style the left hand is more dominant..
> 
> I started teaching myself to knit about 18 month ago and I guess I knit right handed because I just did as they did in the videos didn't know there was a difference . Never had a problem till today with attached icord but now sorted . Crochet is a different matter but I'll get there because I'm also stubborn I won't give in . I wonder if it's a lefty thing 😃


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

ok, confession time. I eat and write with my left hand and do every thing else right handed. I must not be stubborn enough.  Good luck, Sonya, in learning crochet left handed.

Maceace, so sorry to hear of your uncle. Wishing your mom a good birthday. Your flowers are beautiful. Ok, sticking my neck out here, your name is Diane, right? Or am I totally mixed up.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Maceace, what a very pretty amaryllis. I have only grown them as indoor plants for Christmas.

Ronie, glad that you are getting plenty of knitting done and hopefully feeling a bit better. 

Jane, thanks for the links to the patterns. There are some great lace and cable combinations. I have them saved.

Julie, my grandsons have both attended a Waldorf school and those books they do are so awesome. My daughter saves them all and I get to see them when I visit.

I got to go see the azalea gardens today. They were quite beautiful even though it was a cloudy day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Maceace, what a very pretty amaryllis. I have only grown them as indoor plants for Christmas.
> 
> Ronie, glad that you are getting plenty of knitting done and hopefully feeling a bit better.
> 
> ...


I just could not bear to dump them! She drew so beautifully, and colourfully- that is interesting your grandsons go to a Waldorf school, where abouts do they live?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Julie, They live in Hudson,NY and the school is called Hawthorne Valley in a small town called Ghent,NY.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Julie, They live in Hudson,NY and the school is called Hawthorne Valley in a small town called Ghent,NY.


It was at the Christchurch school that I taught knitting and cross stitching for about three years- and prior to that worked up an old bath tub of hardened clay so it could be used again. They let me have the girls there for $3 each a week, provided I gave my time where practicable.

I credit the school for a lot of the girls' creativity- I could never otherwise have afforded music lessons for instance.


----------



## maceace (Jul 30, 2012)

Sorry, forgot to sign my name - yes it is Diane.

Here is a picture of my daffodils opening up.

The azaleas look gorgeous! They just don't do well here. The last bush I bought didn't make it through the winter.

Sonja, my heart goes out to you. I will keep you and your family in my thoughts. Please let us know the outcome.

DIANE


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Such beautiful flowers... I should get outside tomorrow and take some pictures of what we have going here.. 

Azaleas are hard to get started but are hardy when they are established.. I have 3 very small ones.. maybe a foot tall One is getting ready to be pulled this year.. it is too close to the pipes and is not flowering like the others.. I will take a chance at a pot and hope that with some TLC that it will get better..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ronie said:
> 
> 
> > I am also a lefty.. but a stubborn one..LOL so I forced myself to work with my right hand.. I crochet right handed I guess.. I just hold the hook in my right hand and manipulate the yarn with my left.. same with my knitting.. it works for me. I write with my right hand (that's where the stubbornness comes in ) they tried to get me to use my left hand but I didn't want to be different.. I have to say that I couldn't ever get the flow of knitting until I did continental style.. with that style the left hand is more dominant..
> ...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Caryn, Beautiful azaleas! Thanks for sharing.

Diane, you don't have to sign your name, But I thought you had before and was hoping that I remembered correctly. I easily could have bundled the whole thing.  Your daffodils are coming along nicely.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn--beautiful azaleas. The deer won't let me have any here.

Ronie--good luck in moving your azalea.

FYI, the golden yarn you like is slightly variegated as is the eggplant yarn. Hard to capture in a pic and the variegation is subtle. Can't wait to see how it knits up.

Interesting how many lefties we have here. There is a left handed woman in my local knitting group. She crochets right handed I think. I seem to remember her learning to work left handed by mirroring teachers by sitting opposite them.

Diane--so sorry for your family's loss. Even worse when unexpected and no time to say goodbyes. Your Amarylis is beautiful. Love the red ones best.

Caryn--know the Waldorf school in Ghent. We also have one in my county which has flourished for quite a number of years here. They do produce very creative and independent students. They also support holistic healing and many are vaccine free. Definitely have a very health crew of people.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, love the pictures of your yarn. Some yummy colors.
> 
> Ronie, thanks for sharing some of your past. What a lovely relationship you have with your GS now. Strong faith is a good thing to see in your children.
> 
> Oh, Sonya, I will be praying for you and your family. Such a rough 2 years.


What she said! 

Thank you (again!), Bev, for putting my thoughts into words.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

It has been a busy day here (and at my home). You are all in my thoughts and prayers. Losses of any kind can be so hard. Your adoption stories are priceless.

Thanks for the wonderful photos (I now know what garlic looks like coming out of the ground. I think I stepped on it transplanting some strawberries today. I could smell it.  )

Thank you so much for the Croeso Shawlette pattern, Jane!!! I have the photo pinned on pinterest and it is saved in my ravelry library, but didn't have the pattern. 

Take Care, all. Tomorrow is going to be even busier. I will "try" to catch up when I get home.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> It has been a busy day here (and at my home). You are all in my thoughts and prayers. Losses of any kind can be so hard. Your adoption stories are priceless.
> 
> Thanks for the wonderful photos (I now know what garlic looks like coming out of the ground. I think I stepped on it transplanting some strawberries today. I could smell it. ....../quote]
> 
> Actually thought of you Toni when I posted the garlic pic. They do have their characteristic odor even when growing and are the reason deer leave them alone. FYI, shallots look similar but will send up more shoots that are smaller--each shallot segment becomes its own shallot with its own tops.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

*maceace* - Thanks for the way you framed your red Amryllis photo. It's in my cross stitch folder!

*ALL* --> I thought that's how continental worked...you just hold the right-hand needle steady and move the left hand for thread and needle work.
I only move the right hand for crocheting.

We're starting to have steady temperatures around 50+ Fahrenheit now...so near the first week of May will be haunting Lowes and other plant nurseries. I want Tam Jalepeno and Bell peppers...Roma and/or cherry tomatoes, Box Basil (for growing around base of tomatoes), Sage, short carrots (5-7 inch). I'm also going to have those 1 gallon short containers for filling at the tub faucet. Easier for them than the 2 liter bottles.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Well, I got myself in trouble posting those lovely patterns by Camille Coizy yesterday - still have to go back for a more thorough look - if I dare.

Grannypeg is keen to knit the Latis Shawl http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shawl-latis
& I agreed to help her figure it out. Evil Temptress!! I see through her dastardly scheme to get me to cast on yet another shawl yet I am powerless to resist.

Anyone else want to join in our madness?
;-)


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Evil Temptress!! I see through her dastardly scheme to get me to cast on yet another shawl yet I am powerless to resist.


Me thinks, Jane, that you don't need an Evil Temptress, but one reason is as good as another.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Me thinks, Jane, that you don't need an Evil Temptress, but one reason is as good as another.


Just trying to protect my reputation - too late for that, I guess.
;-)


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

We love you, Jane, just as you are. You give us something to strive for.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> We love you, Jane, just as you are. You give us something to strive for.


You're so sweet, Bev.
Here is a virtual {{HUG}} of thanks.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Well, I got myself in trouble posting those lovely patterns by Camille Coizy yesterday - still have to go back for a more thorough look - if I dare.
> 
> Grannypeg is keen to knit the Latis Shawl http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shawl-latis
> & I agreed to help her figure it out. Evil Temptress!! I see through her dastardly scheme to get me to cast on yet another shawl yet I am powerless to resist.
> ...


Ha! It would be sooooo easy to be tempted to join you. I have added that one to my library. It looks like a very nice one for summer and quick to do, but now I must figure out what I am going to scrapbook with my mom today and get moving! 

Thank you for thinking of me, Tanya! I think my garlics are not up yet because it was so late last Fall when I finally put them into the ground. We will see what happens. 

Have a great day, everyone!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> We love you, Jane, just as you are. You give us something to strive for.


I agree with Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, that new blanket looks absolutely scrumptious.
> 
> Ros, obviously, your DH doesn't know how observant you are.  That really does look like a present.  Reasons to look forward to going home.


Thank you Bev. It was a gift for me. Hubby ignored my questions and wondered how I knew. I said you really should check the photos and crop them before you send them to me!! 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

RosD said:


> you really should check the photos and crop them before you send them to me!! 💞


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> Thank you Bev. It was a gift for me. Hubby ignored my questions and wondered how I knew. I said you really should check the photos and crop them before you send them to me!! 💞


Detective Ros you don't miss a thing 😃


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> Detective Ros you don't miss a thing 😃


I'm a bit sneaky like that, and I wasn't even in the house!!! I was 2 and a half hours drive away from home. 💞


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> I'm a bit sneaky like that, and I wasn't even in the house!!! I was 21/2 hours drive away from home. 💞


You are good . You solved what was going on with just 2pictures .😄
I'm a bit like that . Husband asks if I have cameras hidden round the house and my reply is I don't need them


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> I agree with Bev. 💞


Thank you, Ros 
A {{HUG}} for you, too


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Ros
> A {{HUG}} for you, too


Thank you Jane, a {{HUG}} for you too.💞
How's your darling Tango today? I really am hoping to hear news of improvement regarding him. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KX--continental knitting I think is much kinder on the hands. There are also many ways to hold and control the yarn which gives lots of ways to knit and keep the hands from being stressed.

Jane--Oh great Queen of Enabliers. That little French shawl is tempting but may be too distracting. Saved the pattern, tho, and will think about doing it. Trying to get a focus on craft table pieces, particularly for winter. My brain is not working well on this and taking on another project just feeds my procrastination genie.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> You are good . You solved what was going on with just 2pictures .😄
> I'm a bit like that . Husband asks if I have cameras hidden round the house and my reply is I don't need them


Thanks Sonja, hubby said he couldn't believe it, but I knew what was on that shelf before I left. You're right, we don't need them. 💞


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Good morning all! It looks to be a beautiful day here in the northeast. 
I have not had a chance to read through yet, that will be tonight or tomorrow. I did want to post this link to the World of Illusion knitting on Ravelry. He (?) has many patterns that are quite interesting and I think a few of you may be interested. At the very least it is wonderful to look at and see what people can do. At the bottom of this first page there is illusion mitered squares. There is also a free pattern for something that reminds me of the Fox Paws scarf pattern. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/the-world-of-illusion-knitting/patterns

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/illusion-stitch-pattern


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you Jane, a {{HUG}} for you too.


Thanks 


> How's your darling Tango today? I really am hoping to hear news of improvement regarding him.


I am afraid to say it aloud but I think that he is on the mend. He has eaten more today than he has eaten in the past 10 days all together - which doesn't amount to much but it is a good sign. It was breaking my heart thinking that he was wasting away.

He also was a bit irate at some swallows who missed the garage doorway & flew into the living room instead.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That is wonderful... We adopted my son too  and one day he came to me.. with a great big smile and hug... and said he wasn't broken anymore.. that he had a real family forever and ever.. boy was that a tear jerker.. of course I tried not to let him see the tears but my heart just welled up!!! he has been a joy in our lives and I let him know that !! His GF has had just as a rough time growing up and we let her know she is part of our family too !!! she comes by just herself to talk and visit with us... I love that!!!


We adopted our son, too. He was 5 weeks old when we brought him home and such a blessing to us. He turned 27 in February. We brought him home on April 1st and we have always acknowledged that day in our family as very special. He came to me this year and gave me a big hug and said "Happy April 1st" and then did the same to my DH.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am afraid to say it aloud but I think that he is on the mend. He has eaten more today than he has eaten in the past 10 days all together - which doesn't amount to much but it is a good sign. It was breaking my heart thinking that he was wasting away.
> 
> He also was a bit irate at some swallows who missed the garage doorway & flew into the living room instead.


Thank goodness he is starting to come back to normal- it has been rather a worry!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am afraid to say it aloud but I think that he is on the mend. He has eaten more today than he has eaten in the past 10 days all together - which doesn't amount to much but it is a good sign. It was breaking my heart thinking that he was wasting away.
> 
> He also was a bit irate at some swallows who missed the garage doorway & flew into the living room instead.


That is good news, Jane. Hope he continues to improve.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> We adopted our son, too. He was 5 weeks old when we brought him home and such a blessing to us. He turned 27 in February. We brought him home on April 1st and we have always acknowledged that day in our family as very special. He came to me this year and gave me a big hug and said "Happy April 1st" and then did the same to my DH.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Well, I got myself in trouble posting those lovely patterns by Camille Coizy yesterday - still have to go back for a more thorough look - if I dare.
> 
> Grannypeg is keen to knit the Latis Shawl http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shawl-latis
> & I agreed to help her figure it out. Evil Temptress!! I see through her dastardly scheme to get me to cast on yet another shawl yet I am powerless to resist.
> ...


It's the first time I have ever been called a temptress too. I am a very slow knitter, but I would love to master this shawl. Just have some questions about the instructions on the first section which handles the increases.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Well, I got myself in trouble posting those lovely patterns by Camille Coizy yesterday - still have to go back for a more thorough look - if I dare.
> 
> Grannypeg is keen to knit the Latis Shawl http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shawl-latis
> & I agreed to help her figure it out. Evil Temptress!! I see through her dastardly scheme to get me to cast on yet another shawl yet I am powerless to resist.
> ...


It's the first time I have ever been called a temptress too. I am a very slow knitter, but I would love to master this shawl. Just have some questions about the instructions on the first section which handles the increases.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I am afraid to say it aloud but I think that he is on the mend. He has eaten more today than he has eaten in the past 10 days all together - which doesn't amount to much but it is a good sign. It was breaking my heart thinking that he was wasting away.
> 
> He also was a bit irate at some swallows who missed the garage doorway & flew into the living room instead.


It sounds promising Jane🐾🐾💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> We adopted our son, too. He was 5 weeks old when we brought him home and such a blessing to us. He turned 27 in February. We brought him home on April 1st and we have always acknowledged that day in our family as very special. He came to me this year and gave me a big hug and said "Happy April 1st" and then did the same to my DH.


Another beautiful story Pam, I'm going to need tissues again. 💞


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Good morning all! It looks to be a beautiful day here in the northeast.
> I have not had a chance to read through yet, that will be tonight or tomorrow. I did want to post this link to the World of Illusion knitting on Ravelry. He (?) has many patterns that are quite interesting and I think a few of you may be interested. At the very least it is wonderful to look at and see what people can do. At the bottom of this first page there is illusion mitered squares. There is also a free pattern for something that reminds me of the Fox Paws scarf pattern.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/the-world-of-illusion-knitting/patterns
> 
> ...


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> We adopted our son, too. He was 5 weeks old when we brought him home and such a blessing to us. He turned 27 in February. We brought him home on April 1st and we have always acknowledged that day in our family as very special. He came to me this year and gave me a big hug and said "Happy April 1st" and then did the same to my DH.


Another beautiful story Pam, I'm going to need tissues again. 💞 oops double post.😍


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

We dropped off Carrie's Shawl for her birthday and she really loves it. &#128158;


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Grannypeg said:


> ...Just have some questions about the instructions on the first section which handles the increases.


I haven't cast it on yet but I have read through & compared both versions & I think that it will be okay. I have to mow a bit first & then I will set it up & get back to you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Congratulations to Michael. I am sure he is really happy about it and that you are really proud of him.
> Sue


Let me add my congratulations, too, Jane. That is wonderful!


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Our little dog (my avatar) is a hybrid - a peke-tzu (cross between a pekingese and a shitzu. We rescued her as a six year old. Her previous owner, woman in her nineties - passed away. Our daughter took her in and then she came to us. She will be eleven in August and has lots of lumps and bumps. We just keep an eye on them and baby her. she also has a heart murmur. We had a labX when she first came to us, but he has since crossed the rainbow bridge. They became the best of friends, but she was the boss. We hope to have her for a few years yet.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> We dropped off Carrie's Shawl for her birthday and she really loves it. 💞


Of course, she does!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Let me add my congratulations, too, Jane. That is wonderful!


Thank you, Pam 
He just emailed me that he was accepted into the program of his first choice at the University of Ottawa.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

It is amazing how many people here have had their lives fulfilled by adopting a child. My hat is off to you. The son and dil of a friend of mine adopted two little girls last March (2014). They are sisters and are now two and four. This couple is just through the roof. There seems to be no reason they can't have their own, but it just isn't happening. It's just amazing to be able to adopt two from the same family. Makes my heart skip a beat.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Pam
> He just emailed me that he was accepted into the program of his first choice at the University of Ottawa.


That is so wonderful Jane. I am about 100 miles northwest of Ottawa. What is he going to take?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Pam
> He just emailed me that he was accepted into the program of his first choice at the University of Ottawa.


Congratulations to him, Jane!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I am afraid to say it aloud but I think that he is on the mend. He has eaten more today than he has eaten in the past 10 days all together - which doesn't amount to much but it is a good sign. It was breaking my heart thinking that he was wasting away.
> 
> He also was a bit irate at some swallows who missed the garage doorway & flew into the living room instead.


Hooray that is great news I will keep my fingers crossed that he continues to eat and be irate at the swallows . I think I would be irate at the swallows if they were in my living room 
Mine stands at the bottom of the tree and tells the magpies to move along 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> We adopted our son, too. He was 5 weeks old when we brought him home and such a blessing to us. He turned 27 in February. We brought him home on April 1st and we have always acknowledged that day in our family as very special. He came to me this year and gave me a big hug and said "Happy April 1st" and then did the same to my DH.


That is so lovely I'm so glad you found him and he found you both .you obviously belong together as a loving family

Sonja


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

maceace said:


> I recently had some sad news - my uncle passed away quite suddenly. He was in a nursing home and had a lot of health issues, so it wasn't unexpected. Everyone just thought there would be months left, instead of days. He was my mother's last surviving brother, and the youngest, so she has been rather upset. So has my aunt, who was the oldest. It is also my mother's birthday this Saturday, so we will try to make it as pleasant as possible for her. They are all rather elderly now, so it makes it more difficult.


I'm so sorry Diane.💞



> Also, my amryllis is blooming this year! This is the first time in 3 years it's bloomed. It looks beautiful! Here are some pictures.


Beautiful. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Maceace, what a very pretty amaryllis. I have only grown them as indoor plants for Christmas.
> 
> Ronie, glad that you are getting plenty of knitting done and hopefully feeling a bit better.
> 
> ...


Beautiful photos. 💞


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> We dropped off Carrie's Shawl for her birthday and she really loves it. 💞


I'm so glad, anyone would love it . I'm thinking the size was ok then 
Sonja


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

maceace said:


> Sorry, forgot to sign my name - yes it is Diane.
> 
> Here is a picture of my daffodils opening up.
> 
> ...


I love daffodils too Diane. 💞


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Congratulations to him, Jane!


Congratulations from me to Jane . 
Sonja


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Pam
> He just emailed me that he was accepted into the program of his first choice at the University of Ottawa.


Wow!!! Jane that is fantastic news, you must be so proud of Michael. Congratulations.!!!! 💞


----------



## maceace (Jul 30, 2012)

Such good news today! Congratulations all around! 

I'm so touched by all of your adoption stories - it affirms my sincere opinion that you are all very caring and nurturing people.

I don't have time to write more, we are going out now, but I hope everyone has a lovely weekend.

DIANE


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> I'm so glad, anyone would love it . I'm thinking the size was ok then
> Sonja


Thank you Sonja, I was a bit overwhelmed when I looked at it, because I left it blocking. There is more stitch definition on Carrie's shawl and I'm really happy with it. Hubby just bought me the rest of the colour from my LYS ( same dye lot) for my birthday, so that was a lovely surprise. That's another 5 balls to go with what I have left over.💞


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

RosD said:


> Hubby took out the blocking pins on Carrie's Ashton and sent me a couple of photos. 💞 I hope to get better photos when I get home. 💞


Ros, Carrie's Ashton is so beautiful. I started my Ashton right after I finished my Winter Wonderland Scarf from Toni's class. I am now ready to start Chart 3, which will be later today. Last Saturday I also started a bigger project, called the Lace Panel Throw. Lace & Cables and textures, love it.

Jane, so sorry to hear that Tango wasn't well, so hope that he is on the mend now.

Sorry ladies that I haven't kept up with all of you. I was knitting much more than reading and I feel bad that I put KP on the back seat, so to speak. I've been trying to catch up.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

craftyone51 said:


> Ros, Carrie's Ashton is so beautiful. I started my Ashton right after I finished my Winter Wonderland Scarf from Toni's class. I am now ready to start Chart 3, which will be later today. Last Saturday I also started a bigger project, called the Lace Panel Throw. Lace & Cables and textures, love it.
> 
> Jane, so sorry to hear that Tango wasn't well, so hope that he is on the mend now.
> 
> Sorry ladies that I haven't kept up with all of you. I was knitting much more than reading and I feel bad that I put KP on the back seat, so to speak. I've been trying to catch up.


Thank you so much, the Ashton is a beautiful pattern. 💞 The Lace Panel Throw is also a beautiful pattern. I love it and have it saved, it's on my to do list.💞


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> Thank you Sonja, I was a bit overwhelmed when I looked at it, because I left it blocking. There is more stitch definition on Carrie's shawl and I'm really happy with it. Hubby just bought me the rest of the colour from my LYS ( same dye lot) for my birthday, so that was a lovely surprise. That's another 5 balls to go with what I have left over.💞


HAPPY BIRTHDAY ROS 🎂💐🎊🎉🎈
From me


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Happy Birthday from me too, Ros. Enjoy your special day.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Fantastic.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Pam
> He just emailed me that he was accepted into the program of his first choice at the University of Ottawa.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Ros, from me too. Hope you have a wonderful day.

Sue


Swedenme said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY ROS 🎂💐🎊🎉🎈
> From me


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh Jane you are the Queen of enabling .. we love it you know...  It is good to hear he is a bit spunky this morning and eating.. lets all pray he recovers and is full of himself soon!!!

Great ideas Kiaxixang (I'm sure I messed up that spelling)
My son is coming over this afternoon and hubby will get the BBQ out.. I hope to do some planting today when I have the help!! if I was feeling 100% I'd do it all myself.. I like to do this sort of thing.. I want Peppers and Tomatoes.. and a 'Salad' planter.. I have it all figured out.. My niece posted a great make yourself raised bed planter on facebook that I think would work great in my back yard.. problem is my husband is the King of procrastination... I don't blame him he works hard!! but I'd have to have my son help me.. him and I would have it made by the time hubby got home from work.. 

Pam that is so sweet!! I love it when they acknowledge our love for them.. he clearly is very happy you adopted him..  and a blessing to your family 

Chris great illusion links.. I have done some and thought it was great fun.. I loved seeing the image emerge!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Woo Hoo Jane that is great news!!! I am sure he will excel in his study's too!!!!

Happy Birthday Ros! I hope you have a great day!!

Good to see you again Craftyone.. no need to worry about catching up.. we move so fast around here.. and after all knitting is what it's all about with KP and good friends here on LP.. although we have been known to do some knitting too  

Grannypeg I hope you can get the pattern worked out.. I am sure that between you and Jane it will become clear soon... most of us are slow(er) knitters... some are lightning fast!! it takes me a good month to 6 weeks to finish a shawl that I work on every day... or longer.. hmmm Norma when was your party...LOL I'm getting very close.. probably won't get much done today but tomorrow and Sunday I will most definitely be to the bind off!! 

here is the planter I was talking about in my last post.. it will work in a small space.. and it will keep the dogs out of my plants!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Grannypeg said:


> That is so wonderful Jane. I am about 100 miles northwest of Ottawa. What is he going to take?


International Studies and Modern Languages 
He is thinking of pursuing medicine afterwards but you never know what might come up in the meantime.
He is in the final pool for selection to the Senate Page Program, as well, (& is waiting to hear back on the House of Commons Page Program) so this path of studies might open up something there.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY ROS 🎂💐🎊🎉🎈
> From me


Also ***HAPPY BIRTHDAY, ROS*** from me - I can't get all of those celebratory icons so I will share Sonya's.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/crazy-eights-shawl-2
Tanya this is suppose to be lightning fast!! I would think it would sell quick and could be done in many different colors.. and yarn.. a good stash buster.. I would also think it could be made full size or kerchief size 

Good luck with your Booths this year.. If I see something that is flying off the shelves that we could make at the shop I'll pass it on to you... right now its rain gear and sweatshirts.. not exactly knitter friendly..LOL But working in a gift shop has great opportunity for seeing what the public is drawn too


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you, everyone, for all your kind words about Michael.
I just had a FaceTime session with him & he filled me in on everything.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> International Studies and Modern Languages
> He is thinking of pursuing medicine afterwards but you never know what might come up in the meantime.
> He is in the final pool for selection to the Senate Page Program, as well, (& is waiting to hear back on the House of Commons Page Program) so this path of studies might open up something there.


That is fantastic!!! he is going to be very successful!! Just don't let him do what my hubby did!!! 
My husband was pre-med.. he also took the 'Violin' from a very early age.. quite an accomplished musician and he has a brilliant mind.. so you can understand my in-laws horror when he dropped out of med school to become a 'Bluegrass' player.. he didn't do it half cocked either.. he continued his education and got a AA degree in bluegrass.. LOL but it sure didn't bring in the big bucks I wish that we had right now... He did his touring and made his albums and then settled down with me and our little family.. it wasn't meant to be.. he just couldn't deal with the fast crowd's and lifestyle...LOL Lucky me.. point is keep Micheal out of the concerts!!!!  all it took for hubby was 1 Bill Monroe concert and he was hooked.. his parents never got over it.. but loved him and accepted his choices.. of course those choices were a subject of gossip at many family gatherings.. Poor Joey.. could of been a doctor!! LOL he is happy.. it's really all that matters right??


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...don't let him do what my hubby did!!! ...keep Micheal out of the concerts!!!!


Oops! Too late. 


> he is happy.. it's really all that matters right??


I agree. I think in some ways Michael was saying that he was gong to do medicine because he felt that is what we would want & what others would see as important.

I think that he would make great doctor because he is very good with people but I was glad when he found this program because I think that it meshes so well with his strengths.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I agree. I think in some ways Michael was saying that he was gong to do medicine because he felt that is what we would want & what others would see as important.
> 
> I think that he would make great doctor because he is very good with people but I was glad when he found this program because I think that it meshes so well with his strengths.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow, everyone is out here on LP this morning. So much chit chat.

Jane--fingers, toes and eyes crossed for Tango's continued improvement

And big congrats to both Michael, you and DH for his great success with his university apps and Legislative connections. Sure puts him on the high road to successes in life.

Ros--Big Happy B'day to you. Hope your weather is as good as ours up north here. Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy.

Grannypeg--hope you understand our humor here on LP about enablers. We always say it with great affection and appreciation as recognition of our love for the craft. And speed is never an issue here. We all work at our own pace. Being online gives us a kind of flexibility to take on what we can, observe other people's work, and continue with our lives which sometimes interfere with our knitting (LOL).

Ronie--that is a very nice raised bed planter. Is it filled to the bottom with soil? That is a lot of dirt to haul in. Made some custom planters years ago for a woman. They were great but way too deep to handle the pressure and wetness of the soil. It was an unhappy learning experience. Realized that if I wanted the beds raised very high they needed a bottom placed at a more reasonable level--approximately 8-12" below the top depending on the root requirements of what is being planted. Hope this helps.

And thank you for the ideas for my craft table. One of my biggest problems is that I love to knit and crochet but am pretty out of tune with mainstream culture, in case you haven't noticed. People love my work but I think it misses the mark to get people to actually buy. That is just one of my thoughts on my processes. I think there are other issues as well. I did look at the crochet shawl and it does look like a quickie. It also has a simplicity that seems to attract people. In a light wt yarn is can be a shawl or scrunched up as a scarf so may try one. Done in a special yarn like a silk blend or alpaca blend it might be a good seller. Thanks.

Chris--so good to hear your voice here. Those Illusion knit patterns are quite amazing. The photographic ones are the most incredible to me as the designer has a great artistic talent for portraiture. I have looked at this technique in the past but was nervous about trying them due to my visual problems--such visual movement can make me nauseous. Years ago, before I knew what the visual issues were about, the only time I had 'morning sickness' was when in a supermarket or large dept store with the fluorescent lights that have a constant flicker. Remember the strobe lights that were so big in the 1970's? Same thing. Finally, found someone who diagnosed the problem which could have been done when I was a child but such a diagnosis would not have made any money for the eye doctors as exercises and some counseling would have corrected the problem back then!!!!!!! 

That being said, I do like the small pattern that does remind one of the fox paw pattern. Still want to try some of that knitting one day.

Am really liking the development of the colors in my multi-colored cotton yarn. Not an easy yarn to knit with due to its coarse texture and smaller needle size chosen, but it is very soft and the colors are fabulous. Can't put it down. Here goes my obsessive nature again.

I have to say it fascinates me to see how many of us are involved with adoptees in our lives. it is gratifying to me to see how talking about it has become so open. Years ago, like so many other social issues, it was considered something to hide as if there was something wrong with it. It really created profound problems for many children. The message is always to not keep secrets and to claim who we are proudly and openly. The stories everyone is sharing just proves this point. Kudos to all.

Hope healing quickly reaches everyone who needs it in their lives.

Know I am missing some folks here but catching up on several pages gets my foggy brain foggier. Hope everyone has such glorious weather wherever you are today. I must get outside and leave my needles.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Just a quick check in, lots going on today in the LP  Glad to hear Tango is getting better and is cranky (lol). And great news for your son Jane. Off to get my hair colored, I swear the few odd grays I used to have before I colored my hair fomented a non-color rebellion with the rest of my hair - why produce our own color when we can get someone else to do it? Took less than a year for half my head to go gray, sheesh.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I agree. I think in some ways Michael was saying that he was gong to do medicine because he felt that is what we would want & what others would see as important.
> 
> I think that he would make great doctor because he is very good with people but I was glad when he found this program because I think that it meshes so well with his strengths.


It also sounds like it expresses his personal interests which is a good thing.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Just a quick check in, lots going on today in the LP  Glad to hear Tango is getting better and is cranky (lol). And great news for your son Jane. Off to get my hair colored, I swear the few odd grays I used to have before I colored my hair fomented a non-color rebellion with the rest of my hair - why produce our own color when we can get someone else to do it? Took less than a year for half my head to go gray, sheesh.


Wish I could find the article I read a while ago about hair graying. It said that we gray due to our body producing hydrogen peroxide in conjunction with a particular enzyme. Unfortunately I cant recall if it is an enzyme we lose as we age or one that we produce. Can say that I still have most of my natural color. Do believe it has a lot to do with our diet and getting enough trace minerals via dark greens.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ....Hope healing quickly reaches everyone who needs it in their lives...


I like the way you expressed that.
... so I would like to second ... & third it.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Grannypeg--hope you understand our humor here on LP about enablers. We always say it with great affection and appreciation as recognition of our love for the craft. And speed is never an issue here. We all work at our own pace. Being online gives us a kind of flexibility to take on what we can, observe other people's work, and continue with our lives which sometimes interfere with our knitting (LOL).

Don't worry about me; I can hold my own.  Just being a member of the lace party scares the bejeepers out of me. Not because I can't catch on - just because I am so slow. I am also a member of the KTP and am supposed to be finishing up the dreambird. I have started over more times than I can count, so that is going away for now. Off to find something to wear to my 42 year old son's wedding a week from today. All we have to do is show up.

Happy Birthday Ros.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Oh, yes, chenille bedspreads were very popular back in the day.
> 
> So sorry for the bullying experience. There is a movement in education today against bullying and much money is going into creating training modules and getting teachers in the earlier grades to give it some focus. In older grades there is mediation in some schools to deal with teens and their prejudices. But it is an uneven practice across the board.


Bullying is awful. My son teaches 5th & 6th graders how to make better choices in life. He is a deputy sheriff, and this is now his job. He is a great teacher, and the students love him. He has been approached by several of his students that told him what a difference he has made in their lives....this from both the former bullies and the bullied. Early education is key to help kids think about the consequences of their actions, take responsibility for what they do, and learn how to make amends. He teaches at 8 different schools throughout the county. I love reading the notes and papers his students give him. I'm proud that he really makes a difference. They love to see him in his regular uniform (khaki with all the badges, stripes, guns, etc) and his "soft uniform) khaki pants with black polo with an embroidered badge, but still the gun. Always the gun....he can't leave home without it. Eww...but still, it impresses people.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Grannypeg said:


> Grannypeg--
> 
> Don't worry about me; I can hold my own.  Just being a member of the lace party scares the bejeepers out of me. Not because I can't catch on - just because I am so slow. I am also a member of the KTP and am supposed to be finishing up the dreambird. I have started over more times than I can count, so that is going away for now. Off to find something to wear to my 42 year old son's wedding a week from today. All we have to do is show up.
> 
> Happy Birthday Ros.


My son is getting married in august and I'm already wondering what to wear . I hate dressing up . I did ask if I could just buy a new pair of jeans but the answer was no . So I haven't got a clue . I'm hoping something will just appear without a hat unless it s one of those wide brimmed hats that will make me look like a blonde Audrey Hepburn 😜well I can always hope 
Sonja


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I guess I am game to give it a try. Still trying to find the original post about it.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Well, I got myself in trouble posting those lovely patterns by Camille Coizy yesterday - still have to go back for a more thorough look - if I dare.
> 
> Grannypeg is keen to knit the Latis Shawl http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shawl-latis
> & I agreed to help her figure it out. Evil Temptress!! I see through her dastardly scheme to get me to cast on yet another shawl yet I am powerless to resist.
> ...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> He has eaten more today than he has eaten in the past 10 days all together...He also was a bit irate at some swallows who missed the garage doorway & flew into the living room instead.


These are all good signs.  Thanks for the hug. Here's one back. Hug!

Chris, love those illusions. They were amazing.

Pam, love the joy I am seeing in these adoptions stories. Thanks for sharing yours.

Ros, so glad that Carrie loves her shawl. Happy Birthday, Ros!!



Jane said:


> he was accepted into the program of his first choice at the University of Ottawa.


Of course, he was! Yay! Congrats!

Grannypeg, so glad to see you out and about on the LP.  We love progress pictures. 

Ronie, that planter is amazing.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> .... I did ask if I could just buy a new pair of jeans ...


But you could dress them up so nicely with a lovely lace shawl!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

You car taint do deserve some happy times, and hope they will come soon. I hope that your don will get some good news for a start.

Sue


Swedenme said:


> Thank you . It has been a bit if a nightmare the last 2years 2 serious illnesses and my accident , I've also lost my brother and sister suddenly and my husband lost his brother , so I think we are due some happy time . My son is getting married in august and just when he was back up on his feet literally and walking a lot better they find something on his lungs
> Sonja


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I guess I am game to give it a try. Still trying to find the original post about it.


That'd be great, Sue 
Here is the link on her blog - scroll down for the PDF files.

I have some clarification to offer - but I am just about to have supper: maigret de canard au miel avec des pommes de terre rotis et des haricots verts.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My son is getting married in august and I'm already wondering what to wear . I hate dressing up . I did ask if I could just buy a new pair of jeans but the answer was no . So I haven't got a clue . I'm hoping something will just appear without a hat unless it s one of those wide brimmed hats that will make me look like a blonde Audrey Hepburn 😜well I can always hope
> Sonja


I am no longer a little size 12, so I am not buying a dress. I am going to buy a nice pair of 'soft' pants and a type of blazer and I should have a few tops here that might go with it.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Jane, I do hope that GD is improving and wii soon be his normal self again

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I am afraid to say it aloud but I think that he is on the mend. He has eaten more today than he has eaten in the past 10 days all together - which doesn't amount to much but it is a good sign. It was breaking my heart thinking that he was wasting away.
> 
> He also was a bit irate at some swallows who missed the garage doorway & flew into the living room instead.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Diane, so sorry about your family loss. 
I did enjoy seeing the pic of the amaryllis. Beautiful colour.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Caryn--beautiful azaleas. The deer won't let me have any here.
> 
> Ronie--good luck in moving your azalea.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> But you could dress them up so nicely with a lovely lace shawl!


I never thought of that and I have plenty of time to make one . I don't think my son or DIL to be will agree though shame 😕
Sonja


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Supper sounds good. The only word I'm not sure about is "maigret" when 8 think Of Inspector Maigret, then I wondered if it was like English word meager or thin?

Well I got to and make some cookies. We are babysitting Alexandra and Jackson this evening, so I thought I would make some cookies to take with us.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> That'd be great, Sue
> Here is the link on her blog - scroll down for the PDF files.
> 
> I have some clarification to offer - but I am just about to have supper: maigret de canard au miel avec des pommes de terre rotis et des haricots verts.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Grannypeg said:


> I am no longer a little size 12, so I am not buying a dress. I am going to buy a nice pair of 'soft' pants and a type of blazer and I should have a few tops here that might go with it.


That sounds ideal I'm thinking of either nice dress trousers or a shift dress with a summery jacket hopefully the weather will be nice 
Sonja


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> That'd be great, Sue
> Here is the link on her blog - scroll down for the PDF files.
> 
> I have some clarification to offer - but I am just about to have supper: maigret de canard au miel avec des pommes de terre rotis et des haricots verts.


I got your dinner except for the 'maigret' and 'miel'--some kind of sauce????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> That'd be great, Sue
> Here is the link on her blog - scroll down for the PDF files.
> 
> I have some clarification to offer - but I am just about to have supper: maigret de canard au miel avec des pommes de terre rotis et des haricots verts.


Would not mind sharing some of your duck, roast potatoes and green beans with you!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> That'd be great, Sue
> Here is the link on her blog - scroll down for the PDF files.
> 
> I have some clarification to offer - but I am just about to have supper: maigret de canard au miel avec des pommes de terre rotis et des haricots verts.


Honey duck breast with roasted potatoes and green beans.

Maigret should be Magret. Language dialect difference. I want some!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That sounds ideal I'm thinking of either nice dress trousers or a shift dress with a summery jacket hopefully the weather will be nice
> Sonja


That is what I was going to suggest. Some nice looking pants that you will be able to wear generally. Maybe a nice sport jacket with a light wt scarf of your own making with a good pin to dress it up. No one would expect any different from me--actually they would be shocked if I dressed up that much. haha.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Honey duck breast with roasted potatoes and green beans.
> 
> Maigret should be Magret. Language dialect difference. I want some!


Ah, so Magret (maigret) = honey. Thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Ah, so Magret (maigret) = honey. Thank you.


No, that is the miel.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Supper sounds good. The only word I'm not sure about is "maigret" ...


I must have been thinking of the inspector, too - it should have been "magret".


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Ah, so Magret (maigret) = honey. Thank you.


maigret de canard au miel

Breast of Duck with honey (literal translation of first part)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I got your dinner except for the 'maigret' and 'miel'--some kind of sauce????


Should have been magret - filet of duck breast - & miel is honey - also a touch of balsamic vinegar. Quick, easy & tasty.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Would not mind sharing some of your duck, roast potatoes and green beans with you!


I would not mind sharing it with you, either.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Okay - it's official - my little furry boy is on the mend.
I had to interrupt supper preparations because the little scallywag hopped over the wall & I had to go search for him.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I know miel is honey, and think maigret maybe "lean"

Sue.


tamarque said:


> I got your dinner except for the 'maigret' and 'miel'--some kind of sauce????


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Wonderful. I guess he is making up for lost time! Anyway glad to hear he seems to be feeling better.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Okay - it's official - my little furry boy is on the mend.
> I had to interrupt supper preparations because the little scallywag hopped over the wall & I had to go search for him.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I would not mind sharing it with you, either.


Canada and France would definitely be on my Bucket List! Were my circumstances ever to change!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Okay - it's official - my little furry boy is on the mend.
> I had to interrupt supper preparations because the little scallywag hopped over the wall & I had to go search for him.


I am so glad he is back to his scamp ways!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I know miel is honey, and think maigret maybe "lean".


The word maigre would correspond to lean - I accidentally gave you all a puzzle to solve.
Okay - first today's RMT rows then I will CO Latis & report back.

The first line isn't clear - could call for 17 stitches instead of 16. I am awaiting a response.


----------



## KTGriff (Jan 14, 2015)

:thumbup: yeah tango!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

YAY Tango!!! that is good news.. 

Tanya with my whiskey barrels I put water bottles in the bottom.. we drank a lot of our water in bottles back then.. I think I would reserve the back for soil and rocks only for the deep rooted veggies... and keep the sides shallow.. your right it is a lot of soil.. We have access to lots of rocks.. and drift wood.. it just needs to be washed very well.. to get the salt off...

I saw some whiskey barrel style planters today for $20 I am going back next week to pick one or two up.. that is such a good price.. they were $40 a few weeks ago.. I just hope that they are still on sale.. we also saw a bench that had planters on each end.. hubby said he would make me one.. I said good because we have the plans in the books I bough 15+ years ago...LOL did I mention he's a procrastinator... LMBO

Jane you Duck sounds so good.. we are BBQ'ing pork loin.. and shrimp and burgers.. this way I have easy dinners all week..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Should have been magret - filet of duck breast - & miel is honey - also a touch of balsamic vinegar. Quick, easy & tasty.


Got it now. Duck does lend itself to sweet sauces.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Okay - it's official - my little furry boy is on the mend.
> I had to interrupt supper preparations because the little scallywag hopped over the wall & I had to go search for him.


Oh, goodie joys. After a day of leniency, I am sure you will be back to disciplining him. Spoiled little brat.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> YAY Tango!!! that is good news..
> 
> Tanya with my whiskey barrels I put water bottles in the bottom.. we drank a lot of our water in bottles back then.. I think I would reserve the back for soil and rocks only for the deep rooted veggies... and keep the sides shallow.. your right it is a lot of soil.. We have access to lots of rocks.. and drift wood.. it just needs to be washed very well.. to get the salt off...
> 
> I saw some whiskey barrel style planters today for $20 I am going back next week to pick one or two up.. that is such a good price.. they were $40 a few weeks ago.. I just hope that they are still on sale.. we also saw a bench that had planters on each end.. hubby said he would make me one.. I said good because we have the plans in the books I bough 15+ years ago...LOL did I mention he's a procrastinator... LMBO....


I like the whiskey barrels, too. Bought a couple of the larger ones years ago and was lazy and didn't drill drainage holes in the bottom. They did not hold up very well but they sure took a lot of soil in them. I still use them but they are an unattractive mess now.

How do you use the water jugs in the bottom of your planters? Are they just space fillers? Or do you use them in some way for watering or drainage?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Okay - it's official - my little furry boy is on the mend.
> I had to interrupt supper preparations because the little scallywag hopped over the wall & I had to go search for him.


Woohoo!! Supper sounds delish.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Sue & GrannyPeg - and anyone else who might be interested:
regarding the Latis Shawl...
I am going to work with the designer to clear up some issues with her English version but to get you started, the CO is indeed 16 sts but in Row 1, ignore the XK1. 
In the following rows, you will knit the number of stitches to get you to the last stitch before the marker. I have made notes of the specific number but I am awaiting the answer to another question before I supply that. I will post a doc with any changes & #s involved as soon as I hear back from her.
For the selvage stitch at the beginning of the odd rows, I slipped it purlwise wyif.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Oh, goodie joys. After a day of leniency, I am sure you will be back to disciplining him. Spoiled little brat.


True - I was just so pleased that he had enough energy & spring in him to get over the wall that I couldn't get too upset. It is worrisome, though, when he is on the loose because he chases cars & people zip around even on these narrow roads.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY ROS 🎂💐🎊🎉🎈
> From me


Thank you Sonja, I had a really lovely day.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

craftyone51 said:


> Happy Birthday from me too, Ros. Enjoy your special day.


Thank you Susan. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Happy Birthday, Ros, from me too. Hope you have a wonderful day.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue, it was very enjoyable this year. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Happy Birthday Ros! I hope you have a great day!


Thank you Ronie, I did have a really lovely day. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Also ***HAPPY BIRTHDAY, ROS*** from me - I can't get all of those celebratory icons so I will share Sonya's.


Thank you Jane. 💞


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Congrats to your son Jane, how exciting for him and how proud you must be! Your supper sounds scrumptious from the translations I am getting! 

Ros hope you are having a very Happy Birthday!

GrannyPeg, hope you found something to wear that you like for you sons' wedding! 

Ronie, we are also looking to build some raised beds for gardening too. The one you showed is quite a construction! Ours will not be that elaborate I am thinking. 

Sue, baking cookies also sounds yummy. Bet the grandkids will love that! Enjoy your babysitting time.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--Big Happy B'day to you. Hope your weather is as good as ours up north here. Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy.


Thank you Tanya, the weather was beautiful yesterday and I had such a lovely day. 💞



> I have to say it fascinates me to see how many of us are involved with adoptees in our lives. it is gratifying to me to see how talking about it has become so open. Years ago, like so many other social issues, it was considered something to hide as if there was something wrong with it. It really created profound problems for many children. The message is always to not keep secrets and to claim who we are proudly and openly. The stories everyone is sharing just proves this point. Kudos to all.


Adoption is an enormous amount of joy on one side and can be a tremendous heartbreak on the other side (birth mother). I'm so happy for the love and joy these darling children have bought into your lives. 💞


> Hope healing quickly reaches everyone who needs it in their lives.
> .


 Thank you Tanya. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Grannypeg said:


> Grannypeg--hope you understand our humor here on LP about enablers. We always say it with great affection and appreciation as recognition of our love for the craft. And speed is never an issue here. We all work at our own pace. Being online gives us a kind of flexibility to take on what we can, observe other people's work, and continue with our lives which sometimes interfere with our knitting (LOL).
> 
> Don't worry about me; I can hold my own.  Just being a member of the lace party scares the bejeepers out of me. Not because I can't catch on - just because I am so slow. I am also a member of the KTP and am supposed to be finishing up the dreambird. I have started over more times than I can count, so that is going away for now. Off to find something to wear to my 42 year old son's wedding a week from today. All we have to do is show up.
> 
> Happy Birthday Ros.


Thank you Grannypeg. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Congrats to your son Jane, how exciting for him and how proud you must be! ...


Thank you 
I am proud of him - but also jealous of this great adventure that he will be embarking upon.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> True - I was just so pleased that he had enough energy & spring in him to get over the wall that I couldn't get too upset. It is worrisome, though, when he is on the loose because he chases cars & people zip around even on these narrow roads.


I understand completely. I know you know my comment was a bit tongue in cheek.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, so glad that Carrie loves her shawl. Happy Birthday, Ros!!


Thanks Bev, I'm glad she loves it too. 💞 My son and my niece share the same birthday as me. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Don't worry about me; I can hold my own.  Just being a member of the lace party scares the bejeepers out of me. Not because I can't catch on - just because I am so slow. I am also a member of the KTP and am supposed to be finishing up the dreambird. I have started over more times than I can count, so that is going away for now. Off to find something to wear to my 42 year old son's wedding a week from today. All we have to do is show up.....[/quote]

Grannypeg--Do remember this is a party, not a test.

And Ros--wonderful modeling photos of Carrie. She looks so happy with her shawl. And the red does look so good on her.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...I know you know my comment was a bit tongue in cheek.


Certainly ...but still true.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> That'd be great, Sue
> Here is the link on her blog - scroll down for the PDF files.
> 
> I have some clarification to offer - but I am just about to have supper: maigret de canard au miel avec des pommes de terre rotis et des haricots verts.


It sounds yummy, if only I knew what it was!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Okay - it's official - my little furry boy is on the mend.
> I had to interrupt supper preparations because the little scallywag hopped over the wall & I had to go search for him.


Jane, I'm so happy Tango is feeling better. 🐾🐾💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Ros hope you are having a very Happy Birthday!


Thank you Caryn, I did have a lovely day. 💞


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Sue & GrannyPeg - and anyone else who might be interested:
> regarding the Latis Shawl...
> I am going to work with the designer to clear up some issues with her English version but to get you started, the CO is indeed 16 sts but in Row 1, ignore the XK1.
> In the following rows, you will knit the number of stitches to get you to the last stitch before the marker. I have made notes of the specific number but I am awaiting the answer to another question before I supply that. I will post a doc with any changes & #s involved as soon as I hear back from her.
> For the selvage stitch at the beginning of the odd rows, I slipped it purlwise wyif.


oh, good.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> And Ros--wonderful modeling photos of Carrie. She looks so happy with her shawl. And the red does look so good on her.


Thank you Tanya. 💞


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Well, I did my shopping today. I came home with a pair of
palazzo pants in blanck, a black and white, long sleeve, v-top sweater and a black cardigan type of thing with the points at the side of the fronts. I don't know what you call them.

I will probably look like I'm six feet wide and 2 feet tall.  We celebrate a 50th anniv. in May, so the outfit will double for that too.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Certainly ...but still true.


We know that, too.😍


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> Well, I did my shopping today. I came home with a pair of
> palazzo pants in blanck, a black and white, long sleeve, v-top sweater and a black cardigan type of thing with the points at the side of the fronts. I don't know what you call them.
> 
> I will probably look like I'm six feet wide and 2 feet tall.  We celebrate a 50th anniv. in May, so the outfit will double for that too.


Sounds pretty sharp and comfortable.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, Gannypeg, so glad that you found something you are satisfied with. And to be able to use it for multiple occasions is great. 

Ros, thanks for the pictures of Carrie and her shawl. You can see how much she loves it by the smile on her face and in her eyes.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Grannypeg said:


> ...I came home with a pair of palazzo pants...


My mother always said that everything comes back into fashion. 
Black & white - classic - It sounds lovely. That sweater - can't remember the name of it now - will give a nice layered look & will be slimming as well.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

So much going on this weekend. I am gone for a couple of days and shazam---lots of news.

thanks for the sharing of adoptions. A great way to build families and in some instances healing - lots of love and caring.

Thanks goodness for Tango's rebound. Wow, he was under the weather for a long time. I saw on the news yesterday about this virus that has really been hitting dogs hard. I wonder if it was something like that. 

Hope you are on the mend Ronie. Sounds like you caught a nasty virus. something like that can really wipe you out. Some of the colds around this area are hard to shake. 

Congrats to Michael for his accomplishments and acceptance to the university of his choice. Way to go. On the congrats - congrats to your son, Toni. I enjoyed his baseball photo. Nice to see he enjoys that sport. 

Your shawl for Carrie, Ros, is another stunner. She certainly looks happy and the color really suits her.

I am wondering which of the WIPs that I have is the one I should have for Jane's topic. LOL I have several to choose from The list will grow if I keep looking at the beautiful pieces you present to us. Now you are tempting us with your menu also. My mouth is watering. I think I will make pork loin tonight

Waiting to see your blanket, Melanie. I am sure we will all drool. You will probably pick up you BW again. Mine is all knitted up. I will block it after I dye it. I need to finish a couple of swatches first to try a couple of techniques.

Sorry I did not address all the issues here, I did read your contributions and offer hugs, prayers, praise and well wishes to all. Happy knitting.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I am late but Happy Birthday Ros!! Glad it was a good day for you.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

jangmb said:


> ...I saw on the news yesterday about this virus that has really been hitting dogs hard. I wonder if it was something like that.


Hmmm interesting - the vet came to the conclusion that it had to be viral. He was really knocked for a loop!


> Congrats to Michael for his accomplishments and acceptance to the university of his choice.


Thank you 


> I am wondering which of the WIPs that I have is the one I should have for Jane's topic.


Maybe you will get more than one done. 


> you are tempting us with your menu also. My mouth is watering. I think I will make pork loin tonight


I have a really simple recipe for pork loin with honey & dijon - works with chicken as well.


----------



## KTGriff (Jan 14, 2015)

Just saw a post about wip workshop. Don't know howI was doing this, I suffer from "brain insults", cancer surgeries, high fevers,etc. Docs said it was like punching holes in my memory banks. This project ddoesn't have the directions and I like the look of it. Thought I would show pictures and see if anyone recognizes it. Kathy


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

[not a quote=jscaplen]Tango may have had a viral illness:

Sorry for my broken record, but allopathy has no solution for dealing with viruses. That is why they keep trying to make viral vaccines (they don't work either and cause lots of damage). Holisitic healing can deal with virus infections. Colloidal Silver is an ancient remedy. Homeopathy has a long history of successes. Nutritional detoxing and careful diet can be useful. Herbs and essential oils have been used to very good effect. I know when worried people go to allopathy as we have been well trained to do so. However, it is not the best, or even a good solution many times.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KTGriff said:


> Just saw a post about wip workshop. Don't know howI was doing this, I suffer from "brain insults", cancer surgeries, high fevers,etc. Docs said it was like punching holes in my memory banks. This project ddoesn't have the directions and I like the look of it. Thought I would show pictures and see if anyone recognizes it. Kathy


Can't really see clearly but it may be a slip stitch pattern with slipping with YIF.

EDIT: relooking at the wrong side photo you can see the slipped stitches.


----------



## KTGriff (Jan 14, 2015)

Yeah, searching brain for it, wait what brain, oh no another empty spot. Thanks it seems familiar. Gotta laugh at life hurts less than tears.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, ROS!!!* What wonderful birthday celebrations your family must have together. 

Congratulations, Michael!!! You must be so proud of him, Jane!!!

Praise the Lord!!! The scallywag is healing up!!!

Hang in there, Grannypeg, we love to help here. 

Thank you for sharing your story, Pam. How very special!!!

I love that planter idea, Ronie! Enjoy your evening!

The French supper sounded so delicious! Thank you, Julie for the translation.  (We get pizza tonight.  )

I hope you all enjoyed your day today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY, ROS!!!* What wonderful birthday celebrations your family must have together.
> 
> Congratulations, Michael!!! You must be so proud of him, Jane!!!
> 
> ...


I've got to think of something clever from very basic ingredients- I think it will probably be scalloped potatoes again- I have potatoes and milk and a tiny bit of cheese oh and an onion.
Some of my five years of French still remain!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've got to think of something clever from very basic ingredients- I think it will probably be scalloped potatoes again- I have potatoes and milk and a tiny bit of cheese oh and an onion.
> Some of my five years of French still remain!


It is amazing how much we retain that we learned when young. :thumbup:

I know I missed some of you last time through. I'm sorry!

There is an appointment on Monday that I am praying for positive results, Sonja.

Your wedding/anniversary outfit sounds very classy, Diane!

Thanks for the additional illusion patterns to my library, ____ ? (Chris?) That mitered one looks like fun! Well, so do the others. 
Have a wonderful evening, all.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Finally received my winning prize from the KAL Fanatics contest. They included a satiny carrying pouch which is very nice for lots of little things.

Also sending a pic of my multi-colored cotton blend yarn. My friend wanted Fall colors and cannot take wool so finding a nice yarn that was reasonably priced was a chore. I think this yarn fits the bill.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KTGriff said:


> Yeah, searching brain for it, wait what brain, oh no another empty spot. Thanks it seems familiar. Gotta laugh at life hurts less than tears.


My practice is to try and laugh at myself before others do. Then if people want to laugh with me, they can.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Like the stitch markers, Tanya. It is always nice to win something. I just won some yarn in a draw from the designer of Mountain Mist. It was a choice of laceweight or fingering and I have chosen laceweight. Looking forward to seeing what I get.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Finally received my winning prize from the KAL Fanatics contest. They included a satiny carrying pouch which is very nice for lots of little things.
> 
> Also sending a pic of my multi-colored cotton blend yarn. My friend wanted Fall colors and cannot take wool so finding a nice yarn that was reasonably priced was a chore. I think this yarn fits the bill.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, love that yarn. It's looking good in those mitered squares.  Those stitch markers look nice.

Kathy, it sounds as if you have been through some rough spots. So glad you can enjoy knitting. We are glad to have you with us.

Jane, you won some yarn. Oh, my. How lucky you are. Hopefully it will be something special.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--what fun to have won that yarn. I was in disbelief that I won the stitch markers and it took so long for them to send them that I put it out of my mind. But they came and was so excited to see the satin pouch with them, too. Can't wait to try them out. Will wait till you receive your yarn and show us.

Bev--thanx. I think it was the perfect yarn for this miter square project. Am still designing the project as I go, so will see where it takes me. It will be similar to the Toddler version, but different. Am playing with some ideas and excited to see how the colors work out. When I did the photo I realized I had put the first square on the wrong side and just spend the entire evening taking it out and redoing it. Nothing like re-engineering backwards--Ugh!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tanya I used them to fill space.. all the plants that have been in them have done very well. I heard egg cartons work well.. they do break down over time but if you are planting annuals you will be adding soil every year anyway...

Ros that looks great on Carrie!! I can see that she loves it!

Grannypeg.. that is great.. I hate to shop for clothes..I never know if what I pick out is really attractive on my.. hubby is not help. LOL... Congrats on 50 years!!! Woo Hoo!!! that is quite a long time..


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I was looking at that Lapis shawl on Ravelry and somehow happened upon this link. It offers a lot of links to free shawls. I just landed on something like page 350ish from 2012, which mentioned the Latis shawl but there are now 400+ pages. I have found quite a few free patterns which re quite interesting.

http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/small-shawl-lovers/1153365/8926-8950

Here are just a couple.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/seven-eighty-five

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/scaleno

We have been babysitting this evening and my daughter and SIL just got home so need to get off here as we are going to head back home.

Sue


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

great looking yarn Tanya.. I like the way it is working up very much.. very pretty stitch markers!!! that is such a nice gift.. 

Sue congrats on your win too!!! I hope you can share it with us


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Finally received my winning prize from the KAL Fanatics contest. They included a satiny carrying pouch which is very nice for lots of little things.
> 
> Also sending a pic of my multi-colored cotton blend yarn. My friend wanted Fall colors and cannot take wool so finding a nice yarn that was reasonably priced was a chore. I think this yarn fits the bill.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Woo Hoo Jane that is great news!!! I am sure he will excel in his study's too!!!!
> 
> Happy Birthday Ros! I hope you have a great day!!
> 
> ...


Ronie, what a great planter. Before you know it you will be enjoying the fruits of your labor.

Jane, you must be thrilled with your son's news. Sounds like he will have a wonderful future.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Congrats on your win, Tanya! Great bag and stitch markers&#128522; your yarn is perfect for your project. 

Happy anniv to Sue and grannypeg. Wonderful tribute born you. 

Congrats to you Sue!! What a fun thing to happen to you. I am happy for you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> We dropped off Carrie's Shawl for her birthday and she really loves it. 💞


How could she not?!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Pam
> He just emailed me that he was accepted into the program of his first choice at the University of Ottawa.


Congratulations again, Jane! That's wonderful news! Well done to Michael.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is so lovely I'm so glad you found him and he found you both .you obviously belong together as a loving family
> 
> Sonja


Thank you, Sonja!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

craftyone51 said:


> Happy Birthday from me too, Ros. Enjoy your special day.


Oh, and Happy Birthday from me, too, Ros!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

> Woo Hoo Jane that is great news!!! I am sure he will excel in his study's too!!!!
> 
> Happy Birthday Ros! I hope you have a great day!!
> 
> ...


That planter looks great, Ronie!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Okay - it's official - my little furry boy is on the mend.
> I had to interrupt supper preparations because the little scallywag hopped over the wall & I had to go search for him.


Yay! That is really good news!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KTGriff said:


> Just saw a post about wip workshop. Don't know howI was doing this, I suffer from "brain insults", cancer surgeries, high fevers,etc. Docs said it was like punching holes in my memory banks. This project ddoesn't have the directions and I like the look of it. Thought I would show pictures and see if anyone recognizes it. Kathy


KTGriff - that looks like linen stitch to me. So very sorry to hear about your medical issues.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Like the stitch markers, Tanya. It is always nice to win something. I just won some yarn in a draw from the designer of Mountain Mist. It was a choice of laceweight or fingering and I have chosen laceweight. Looking forward to seeing what I get.
> 
> Sue


Ditto from me, Tanya.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Congratulations on your win, Tanya! Those stitch markers and the bag are very nice.  I really like how the colorway of your yarn is working with those mitered squares. :thumbup:

Congratulations to you, too, Sue! I can't wait to see your yarn. 

Norma, I am really enjoying your Madryn. The pattern has been so nice to work with. I am on row 9 of the second of four repeats (added one) of chart #4 and this one is a color change. I am really liking how it is turning out. The next two repeats I will gradually start adding beads of a little darker tone to help tie the colors together. I can't wait.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you so much, Julie/Lurker, for your wonderful little mini-tours and for hosting us on Lace Party these last couple of weeks. My gosh that time went so quickly!

I wonder what VintageCrochet will have for us when she starts her turn. Hmmm.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> It is amazing how much we retain that we learned when young. :thumbup:
> 
> I know I missed some of you last time through. I'm sorry!
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Finally received my winning prize from the KAL Fanatics contest. They included a satiny carrying pouch which is very nice for lots of little things.
> 
> Also sending a pic of my multi-colored cotton blend yarn. My friend wanted Fall colors and cannot take wool so finding a nice yarn that was reasonably priced was a chore. I think this yarn fits the bill.


Congratulations on winning . The stitch markers look really nice and I like the yarn you are using . The colours are lovely 
Sonja


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-332574-1.html


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, thanks for the pictures of Carrie and her shawl. You can see how much she loves it by the smile on her face and in her eyes.


You're welcome Bev, Carrie loves it so that makes me very happy. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jangmb said:


> Your shawl for Carrie, Ros, is another stunner. She certainly looks happy and the color really suits her.


Thank you Jan. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> I am late but Happy Birthday Ros!! Glad it was a good day for you.


Thank you Melanie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY, ROS!!!* What wonderful birthday celebrations your family must have together.


Thank you Toni. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Finally received my winning prize from the KAL Fanatics contest. They included a satiny carrying pouch which is very nice for lots of little things.
> 
> Also sending a pic of my multi-colored cotton blend yarn. My friend wanted Fall colors and cannot take wool so finding a nice yarn that was reasonably priced was a chore. I think this yarn fits the bill.


Congratulations Tanya. Lovely prize. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Like the stitch markers, Tanya. It is always nice to win something. I just won some yarn in a draw from the designer of Mountain Mist. It was a choice of laceweight or fingering and I have chosen laceweight. Looking forward to seeing what I get.
> 
> Sue


Congratulations Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Kathy, it sounds as if you have been through some rough spots. So glad you can enjoy knitting. We are glad to have you with us..


Same from me Kathy. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Ros that looks great on Carrie!! I can see that she loves it!


Thank you Ronie, she does. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> How could she not?!!!


Thank you Pam, Keira-Lee loved it as well, I might have to be making another one. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, and Happy Birthday from me, too, Ros!!!


Thank you Pam. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you Pam, Keira-Lee loved it as well, I might have to be making another one. 💞


No doubt 
Why don't you get her to look through shawl patterns on Ravelry? She might find something that is more suited to her age - not really meaning to imply that Ashton isn't suitable for her.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you, again, everyone for all your kind comments about my son & for all the concern that you have shown for my little furry buddy. I was really worried about him.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've got to think of something clever from very basic ingredients- I think it will probably be scalloped potatoes again- I have potatoes and milk and a tiny bit of cheese oh and an onion.


Sounds good to me 


> Some of my five years of French still remain!


When I was in school, I was always amazed at the amount of French vocabulary that my mother remembered - especially considering that in their one-room school a lot of the learning consisted of reading through things on your own. She certainly never had any real exposure to the language.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> No doubt
> Why don't you get her to look through shawl patterns on Ravelry? She might find something that is more suited to her age - not really meaning to imply that Ashton isn't suitable for her.


Thanks Jane, I agree with you. I will probably make her some more scarves. Keira- Lee was wearing a lace scarf I made her and she loves that too.💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thanks Jane, I agree with you. I will probably make her some more scarves. Keira- Lee was wearing a lace scarf I made her and she loves that too.💞


The Latis shawl that we are going to work on might be a good one. It looks like it can be made larger if you wanted. In lace weight, though, it would make a lovely scarf but could still be worn shawl-like. I am putting beads on the border.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thank you Julie for hosting, it's been great. &#128158;


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, again, everyone for all your kind comments about my son & for all the concern that you have shown for my little furry buddy. I was really worried about him.


So is he definitely back to his old self and eating and drinking 
Sonja


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Sonja, I'm hoping for good news tomorrow for you. &#128158;


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> So is he definitely back to his old self and eating and drinking


He ate well yesterday - I only gave him smallish amounts at a time since he hadn't eaten for so long but he ended up eating a day's allotment.
Then, of course, he had the strength to jump the wall. The little scamp ;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you, Julie, for hosting our chatty last two weeks & for your lovely pictorial tours.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> He ate well yesterday - I only gave him smallish amounts at a time since he hadn't eaten for so long but he ended up eating a day's allotment.
> Then, of course, he had the strength to jump the wall. The little scamp ;-)


That's what we like to hear Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Happy anniversary Sue. Hope I got the day right. &#128158;


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...my winning prize ...included a satiny carrying pouch ...


Nice! I like that pouch, too.


> Also sending a pic of my multi-colored cotton blend yarn...


I think you found the perfect yarn for your friend . I know that Bev will like this colourway, as well. ;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...I just won some yarn in a draw from the designer of Mountain Mist... Looking forward to seeing what I get.


Congrats, Sue 
I am looking forward to seeing it as well. She has lovely yarns. I almost bought some just after I got here - separation anxiety I think, from leaving my lovely stash behind. It is still a bit expensive for me. However, I think that the next time that I do one of her MKALs, I just might indulge myself & buy her yarn for it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...ane, you won some yarn. Oh, my. How lucky you are. ..


I wish! That was, Sue.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ....somehow happened upon this link. ...


I joined that group over a year ago but I have been afraid to look. ;-)


> We have been babysitting ...


Did the kids enjoy the cookies?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> ......I'm getting more nervous the closer we get . Keep wanting to call my son to see if he's ok . I just wish it was Tuesday


I understand how you feel, Sonya.
We are all sending positive, healing vibes to your son.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Whew! I made it through all of those pages. Now I have to get dressed to go out for dinner. When I get back, since it is Sunday & I am not allowed to run the mower, I am going to find a French movie & KNIT!! 

... as long as I don't have too much wine with dinner.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Whew! I made it through all of those pages. Now I have to get dressed to go out for dinner. When I get back, since it is Sunday & I am not allowed to run the mower, I am going to find a French movie & KNIT!!
> 
> ... as long as I don't have too much wine with dinner.


Have a lovely time Jane. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you so much, Julie/Lurker, for your wonderful little mini-tours and for hosting us on Lace Party these last couple of weeks. My gosh that time went so quickly!
> 
> I wonder what VintageCrochet will have for us when she starts her turn. Hmmm.


My pleasure, Toni! It has been a good exercise for me- going through my photo files! It is nice that people have enjoyed what I have shared.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> TLL said:
> 
> 
> > It is amazing how much we retain that we learned when young. :thumbup:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> When I was in school, I was always amazed at the amount of French vocabulary that my mother remembered - especially considering that in their one-room school a lot of the learning consisted of reading through things on your own. She certainly never had any real exposure to the language.


The potatoes got a little too hot in the oven, but still tasted good!
I only ever had school French and then one year at Uni- to get language exposure we have to go to New Caledonia as our closest location- although now we can go to Tahiti too- but they probably don't have the Parisien purity with which my first teacher spoke- at Boarding School when I was nine- it was a good introduction- and I was always called on out here to demonstrate the 'back a'. New Zealanders often struggle with that one!
Did your mother live somewhere fairly remote?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks Julie for these 2 weeks of chit chat and travel. I really enjoyed the pictures and learned a lot as well!

Tanya that yarn looks great in the metered squares. The markers could almost be used as earrings Nice to have gotten the pretty pouch too!

Jane, so glad that Tango is on the mend. Enjoy your you dinner, movie and knitting time!

Happy anniversary Sue. Bet that yarn you won will be beautiful! I have yet to look at the links, but I will!

Sonya, praying that all goes well for your son tomorrow. Can certainly understand your anxiety.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Julie for hosting, it's been great. 💞


Thank you Ros!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Julie, for hosting our chatty last two weeks & for your lovely pictorial tours.


I hope we have been knitting too, as well as typing! Thanks Jane!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Caryn! Glad you enjoyed the two weeks- sometimes 'time out' is rather good.



sisu said:


> Thanks Julie for these 2 weeks of chit chat and travel. I really enjoyed the pictures and learned a lot as well!
> 
> Tanya that yarn looks great in the metered squares. The markers could almost be used as earrings Nice to have gotten the pretty pouch too!
> 
> ...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

May I add my thanks to your hosting also, Julie? It was a great two weeks. Loved the pictures and the into to different parts of the world.

Sonya, please know that we will all be praying and sending good thoughts your way this weekend.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, you won some yarn.


Sorry, Sue. I got you and Jane mixed up last night. Oh, my, Sue all those shawls. Hummm!



Jane said:


> I know that Bev will like this colourway, as well.


Ah, Jane, you know me well. 

Opps. I forgot I had a post open in another window.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> May I add my thanks to your hosting also, Julie? It was a great two weeks. Loved the pictures and the into to different parts of the world.
> 
> Sonya, please know that we will all be praying and sending good thoughts your way this weekend.


Thanks, Bev, it has been fun for me too!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

This is where we had lunch yesterday, overlooking the water. &#128158;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> This is where we had lunch yesterday. 💞


On the boat? or is this the view from the window?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Toni.

I can't wait too!
I started Madryn the middle of last week and am halfway through Chart 3 now. I could not get row 1 of the second repeat of chart 3 to work twice, so finally I,just pulled all the needles off and went back down to middle of chart 2. I am hoping it works this time. I could not tell where Imhad made a mistake which was frustrating, but am hoping all works well this time and I can progress ok.

Sue.


TLL said:


> Congratulations to you, too, Sue! I can't wait to see your yarn.
> 
> Norma, I am really enjoying your Madryn. The pattern has been so nice to work with. I am on row 9 of the second of four repeats (added one) of chart #4 and this one is a color change. I am really liking how it is turning out. The next two repeats I will gradually start adding beads of a little darker tone to help tie the colors together. I can't wait.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Ros. yes today is the day. Not sure what our weather will be like. Yesterday was a glorious day.

Sue


RosD said:


> Happy anniversary Sue. Hope I got the day right. 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you, Julie, for hosting a wonderful two weeks of LP, with the pics of NZ and Germany, plus so much more.

Sue


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> On the boat? or is this the view from the window?


Julie we were not on a boat, we were upstairs at a restaurant looking out over the water. It was really pretty and very relaxing. 💞


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> Sonja, I'm hoping for good news tomorrow for you. 💞


Thank you Ros and everybody for all the best wishes. It's 10 o clock in the morning which gives us plenty of time to get there as it's about a 40 minute drive and plus we are not waiting all day . I'm just wishing it was his surgeon we were seeing she is a fantastic surgeon and has a really good bedside manner , were as his oncologist isn't to good with words and a bit of worst case scenario sort person 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> Happy anniversary Sue. Hope I got the day right. 💞


Happy anniversary from me to , I hope you have many more💐

Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> My pleasure, Toni! It has been a good exercise for me- going through my photo files! It is nice that people have enjoyed what I have shared.


Thank you from me too Julie I m really glad I stayed it's been lovely seeing all your pictures and getting know everyone

Sonja


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, I took time this morning and listened to the Treorchy Male Choir-Myfanwy. Beautiful. Here's the link if others are interested.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you from me too Julie I m really glad I stayed it's been lovely seeing all your pictures and getting know everyone
> 
> Sonja


We are so happy to have you Sonja. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Tanya that yarn looks great in the metered squares. The markers could almost be used as earrings Nice to have gotten the pretty pouch too!......


That was my exact reaction,too,when I saw them and their size. They use a sealed jump ring, like either Belle or Toni spoke of before with little rings and beads. Since I had just pulled out my bead stash (after about 15+ yrs of not seeing), with all the jewelry findings, I thought to make a bunch more of these markers if I like working with them. I have so many small beads: clay, stone, African, glass. They would make a good amout of these. Hmmmm? Maybe a sale item even here on KP. What do people think about this?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> That was my exact reaction,too,when I saw them and their size. They use a sealed jump ring, like either Belle or Toni spoke of before with little rings and beads. Since I had just pulled out my bead stash (after about 15+ yrs of not seeing), with all the jewelry findings, I thought to make a bunch more of these markers if I like working with them. I have so many small beads: clay, stone, African, glass. They would make a good amout of these. Hmmmm? Maybe a sale item even here on KP. What do people think about this?


Excellent idea Tanya. I love it!! 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Toni.
> 
> I can't wait too!
> I started Madryn the middle of last week and am halfway through Chart 3 now. I could not get row 1 of the second repeat of chart 3 to work twice, so finally I,just pulled all the needles off and went back down to middle of chart 2. I am hoping it works this time. I could not tell where Imhad made a mistake which was frustrating, but am hoping all works well this time and I can progress ok.
> ...


I had problems in that section, too. Embarassing how much frogging was done (at least 100 rows total!). Then it all began to fit well and the pattern moved along so very quickly. Still can't figure out why I was so stuck. Even with the second half of the Madryn I did not have the same problem.

It actually is a very well written pattern and as a first try I am very impressed. Hear that Norma?


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

I am getting ready to check out my yarn for the latis shawl today. I am going to cast on and see if I can make sense of the beginning of the decreases. I will report back.

Thanks Julie for hosting the lace party. You always do a great job of anything you take on.

Peggy


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Excellent idea Tanya. I love it!! 💞


thanx for the encouragement. need to find those larger soldered rings and may have to order them as they were not sold in the main local places. oh, for a day down in the bead center in NYC! but will go thru my stash and see what can be found for the main ring. Lots of everything else.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone.. I will head over to the Next party in a few!!! 
Thanks for a great 2 weeks Julie... lots of chatter and sharing.. and lots of fun.. 

I am binding off on my Madryn now.. I got so lost in the edge and my YO's jumped the rings but the count between them came out right.. so that tells me I probably dropped a stitch..  I'll find it hopefully before it runs.. I'll hope to get it on the mats sometime today or tomorrow.. 
We had the kids over for dinner last night.. too much talking and I'm a bit slow this morning.. wore me out but it was lots of fun..


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Bev, thank you for the Myfanwy youtube. That was/is a beautiful piece of music. 

Yeah! Now you can relax and enjoy your knitting, Jane. Little Stinker. 

What a beautiful spot for lunch, Ros! I can imagine how relaxing it was. 

VintageCrochet has introduced and interesting stitch over at her new Lace Party. She is hosting for the next two weeks. Here is the link: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-332574-1.html#7209638 See you there!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Pam, Keira-Lee loved it as well, I might have to be making another one. 💞


And she would be delighted to have one of her own!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning everyone.. I will head over to the Next party in a few!!!
> Thanks for a great 2 weeks Julie... lots of chatter and sharing.. and lots of fun..
> 
> I am binding off on my Madryn now.. I got so lost in the edge and my YO's jumped the rings but the count between them came out right.. so that tells me I probably dropped a stitch..  I'll find it hopefully before it runs.. I'll hope to get it on the mats sometime today or tomorrow..
> We had the kids over for dinner last night.. too much talking and I'm a bit slow this morning.. wore me out but it was lots of fun..


It sounds like the extra rest has been good for you.  We can't wait to see your Madryn. :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Julie for hosting, it's been great. 💞


I agree with Ros, Julie. It has been a great two weeks! Thank you!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning everyone.. I will head over to the Next party in a few!!!
> Thanks for a great 2 weeks Julie... lots of chatter and sharing.. and lots of fun..
> 
> I am binding off on my Madryn now.. I got so lost in the edge and my YO's jumped the rings but the count between them came out right.. so that tells me I probably dropped a stitch..  I'll find it hopefully before it runs.. I'll hope to get it on the mats sometime today or tomorrow..
> We had the kids over for dinner last night.. too much talking and I'm a bit slow this morning.. wore me out but it was lots of fun..


I'm finishing up my 2nd repeat of chart 4, so still have a ways to go, but am enjoying working on it. I went out of town for a few days and didn't take it along as I need better concentration with it so it's not a take along project for me. I usually do dishcloths or something really simple in the car.  Hopefully will have it finished and blocked by mid-week this week.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I'm finishing up my 2nd repeat of chart 4, so still have a ways to go, but am enjoying working on it. I went out of town for a few days and didn't take it along as I need better concentration with it so it's not a take along project for me. I usually do dishcloths or something really simple in the car.  Hopefully will have it finished and blocked by mid-week this week.


That sounds like a wonderful goal, Pam. I can't take mine with me either, so I feel like it is taking f-o-r-e-v-e-r.


----------



## KTGriff (Jan 14, 2015)

I often claim responsibility for my husbands white beard, in 96 it was black and in 99 it was white. He worked hard for 5 years taking care of me, good thing he was a nurse. When he gets aggravated by my "Irish/Scots" stubborness or temper, I'm quick to remind him he's the reason I'm still here to vex him
. Love, laughter and dreams keep life interesting. Kathy


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> That sounds like a wonderful goal, Pam. I can't take mine with me either, so I feel like it is taking f-o-r-e-v-e-r.


Well, it's a goal and one I should be able to make, but you never know what might come up!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thank you, Julie, for hosting a wonderful two weeks of LP, with the pics of NZ and Germany, plus so much more.
> 
> Sue


Thank you, Sue! We certainly had a lot of conversation!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Julie we were not on a boat, we were upstairs at a restaurant looking out over the water. It was really pretty and very relaxing. 💞


I sort of figured from the angle that it was an 'up'. The Harbour views I posted in the first half of my two weeks were also from a Restaurant. I love the sound of the sea slapping against a quay. When one is on an inland harbour that normally only happens when a boat has gone by, to create a wake.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Ros and everybody for all the best wishes. It's 10 o clock in the morning which gives us plenty of time to get there as it's about a 40 minute drive and plus we are not waiting all day . I'm just wishing it was his surgeon we were seeing she is a fantastic surgeon and has a really good bedside manner , were as his oncologist isn't to good with words and a bit of worst case scenario sort person
> Sonja


Sunday late afternoon for you- getting there gradually- I do hope you are not feeling too nervous about it all. Thank goodness it is a morning appointment.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you from me too Julie I m really glad I stayed it's been lovely seeing all your pictures and getting know everyone
> 
> Sonja


It was so lovely that you found us Sonja! I am really enjoying getting to know you better!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, I took time this morning and listened to the Treorchy Male Choir-Myfanwy. Beautiful. Here's the link if others are interested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> I am getting ready to check out my yarn for the latis shawl today. I am going to cast on and see if I can make sense of the beginning of the decreases. I will report back.
> 
> Thanks Julie for hosting the lace party. You always do a great job of anything you take on.
> 
> Peggy


Thank you, Peggy, for the vote of confidence!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thaqnk you, Ronie- we really did chatter away through the time!



Ronie said:


> Good Morning everyone.. I will head over to the Next party in a few!!!
> Thanks for a great 2 weeks Julie... lots of chatter and sharing.. and lots of fun..
> 
> I am binding off on my Madryn now.. I got so lost in the edge and my YO's jumped the rings but the count between them came out right.. so that tells me I probably dropped a stitch..  I'll find it hopefully before it runs.. I'll hope to get it on the mats sometime today or tomorrow..
> We had the kids over for dinner last night.. too much talking and I'm a bit slow this morning.. wore me out but it was lots of fun..


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

If anyone is wondering- this is the modern Welsh spelling of my daughter's name- Welsh spelling was not regularised till about 100 years ago, I have seen it spelt even with a 'dd' where we have the 'ff'.
Mum was quite insistent that Mwyffanwy was the way the family spelled her aunt's name.



TLL said:


> Bev, thank you for the Myfanwy youtube. That was/is a beautiful piece of music.
> 
> Yeah! Now you can relax and enjoy your knitting, Jane. Little Stinker.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I agree with Ros, Julie. It has been a great two weeks! Thank you!


I am so glad people have enjoyed the time- it has been fun sharing my photos- always good to have an excuse to look through them!


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks so much for the wonderful time Julie!! Love your pictures and stories. Touching to say the least.

I so enjoyed everyone elses stories too, and photos, grand kids, wow...just a wonderful time.

Ronie, I think I caught a bit of your cold. Haven't had to take anything for it, but annoying! Glad you are feeling better.

So happy to hear that Tango is returning to normal. A belated birthday to Rose and anniversaries to those who had them...gosh. So much happened these last couple of days.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your lunch spot Ros... I almost took a pick where we stopped for lunch yesterday.. but it was pretty hazy.. wouldn't it of been a hoot if we both shared our lunch spots... LOL

we posted at the same time Jacki!!! thanks.. and I'm sorry your feeling bad.. the mornings are the worst.. I use a netti pot and that helps more than any drugs...LOL but doesn't last as long!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Glad you enjoyed it, Jacki, and hope your cold clears up soon!



Jacki said:


> Thanks so much for the wonderful time Julie!! Love your pictures and stories. Touching to say the least.
> 
> I so enjoyed everyone elses stories too, and photos, grand kids, wow...just a wonderful time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Julie, are you not hosting for the rest of the week?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Grannypeg said:


> Julie, are you not hosting for the rest of the week?


No it's vintage crochet link is further up the page


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> Julie, are you not hosting for the rest of the week?


I am happy to keep an eye on this thread! but I think the others are all over with Vintage Crochet!

The link has to be back a page I think!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am happy to keep an eye on this thread! but I think the others are all over with Vintage Crochet!


Didn't realise you were on line Julie sorry for butting in and answering for you


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Didn't realise you were on line Julie sorry for butting in and answering for you


That is ok dear! How are you bearing up?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is ok dear! How are you bearing up?


Ok thanks I was getting a bit irritable and on edge earlier on but son has been round and I think that calmed me down a bit and I've also been doing the duplicate stitch boat on romper suit so that kept me focused . The boat turned out alright for a first try but I wasn't happy with the romper think I should have used a size smaller needle 
Take a look


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ok thanks I was getting a bit irritable and on edge earlier on but son has been round and I think that calmed me down a bit and I've also been doing the duplicate stitch boat on romper suit so that kept me focused . The boat turned out alright for a first try but I wasn't happy with the romper think I should have used a size smaller needle
> Take a look


That is really good for quite a large area of the 'Swiss darning!' (duplicate stitch) it is very easy for it to pucker when you are learning. Possibly a smaller needle for the bib- but I would leave this one, don't rip it back!

And I see you made the buttonholes in the straps- it looks very nautical!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is really good for quite a large area of the 'Swiss darning!' (duplicate stitch) it is very easy for it to pucker when you are learning. Possibly a smaller needle for the bib- but I would leave this one, don't rip it back!


Thank you Julie now maybe I should have a go at them monster pants 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie now maybe I should have a go at them monster pants
> Sonja


I am sure you will make a marvelous monster! I look forward to seeing the result!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Great jumper, Sonya!! I think it looks perfect.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Great jumper, Sonya!! I think it looks perfect.


Thank you Julie encouraged me to learn duplicate stitch and I was quite pleased with the boat for a first try 
Sonja


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Grannypeg said:


> Julie, are you not hosting for the rest of the week?


Hi Grannypeg, We have an informal schedule to help us stay organized here on the Lace Party. Julie had an interesting two weeks because we have been so wonderfully chatty and needed a couple of restarts during her watch. 

As needed, I will post some two week dates, then we take slots as we can or are interested in hosting. We have had all kinds of adventures this way. It has been a lot of fun. 

Here is what our schedule looks like for the next while:

April 19 - May 3 VintageCrochet
May 3 - 17 jscaplen with a WIP Challenge (could be v-e-r-y interesting!  )
May 17 - 31 tamaraque
May 31 - June 14 TLL/Toni Shepherd's Harvest Sheep and Fiber Festival 
June 14 - 28 britgirl/Sue
June 28 - July 12 ______________
July 12 - 19 (only one week - could be combined with 6/28) ________________
July 19 - Aug 2 Normadern/Norm

then we are open until Dragonflylace leads us in a wonderful creation beginning 10 /11 - 25

I guess we do try to stay consistent in the form of our title so it is not confusing to new people. "Lace Party with _____, date, subject" So, maybe it is not quite so informal...mostly we just want to learn about lace in all of its forms, learn about each other, and have a very nice time of it.

We are so glad you have joined us. You and the others that have popped in the last couple of weeks. :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ok thanks I was getting a bit irritable and on edge earlier on but son has been round and I think that calmed me down a bit and I've also been doing the duplicate stitch boat on romper suit so that kept me focused . The boat turned out alright for a first try but I wasn't happy with the romper think I should have used a size smaller needle
> Take a look


that romper is adorable. can't see why you would want to use a smaller needle from the pic. does the fabric feel like it has too much give? might mean it will be able to be worn an extra season.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sonja that is adorable!! you did a great job!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tamarque said:


> that romper is adorable. can't see why you would want to use a smaller needle from the pic. does the fabric feel like it has too much give? might mean it will be able to be worn an extra season.


Thank you and That's exactly how it feels . 
Sonja


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Hi Grannypeg, We have an informal schedule to help us stay organized here on the Lace Party. Julie had an interesting two weeks because we have been so wonderfully chatty and needed a couple of restarts during her watch.
> 
> As needed, I will post some two week dates, then we take slots as we can or are interested in hosting. We have had all kinds of adventures this way. It has been a lot of fun.
> 
> ...


thanks Toni!!! we all need reminded from time to time..LOL I agree the title is a bit confusing to new members... VC is our crochet lace teacher.. she does her best to keep us bi-crafty... although several of us love both crochet and knitting.. (ME)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Sonja that is adorable!! you did a great job!


Thank you I'm quite pleased with the way I changed the pattern from a pair of soakers to a romper set I will definitely knit it again , and I'm glad Julie encouraged me to try duplicate stitch 
Sonja


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you I'm quite pleased with the way I changed the pattern from a pair of soakers to a romper set I will definitely knit it again , and I'm glad Julie encouraged me to try duplicate stitch
> Sonja


It looks great to me, Sonja!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> It looks great to me, Sonja!


Thank you very much 
Sonja


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...Did your mother live somewhere fairly remote?


Very remote. Their teacher would probably never have heard a francophone speak French.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Enjoy your you dinner, movie and knitting time!...


Dinner was lovely but the movie & knitting went out the window when I went to take Tango for a short walk first. I just got to the corner when a car coming down the road stopped - it was friends on their way to a neighbouring town for a walk in the park. So we joined them &, afterwards, they came in for tea. It was almost 7:30 when they left.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> ...I've also been doing the duplicate stitch boat on romper suit ...


So cute


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I have only been gone 2 days and there is such a lot has happened. I have enjoyed catching up. There has been so many beautiful photos and very touching stories of adoptive children. Happy occasions of birthdays, wedding anniverseries and sons' going to university. I have read about loved ones' losses and medical problems as well as prizes being won. Thank you all for a wonderful return home and Julie for being such a wonderful hostess.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ok thanks I was getting a bit irritable and on edge earlier on but son has been round and I think that calmed me down a bit and I've also been doing the duplicate stitch boat on romper suit so that kept me focused . The boat turned out alright for a first try but I wasn't happy with the romper think I should have used a size smaller needle
> Take a look


That is adorable, Sonja!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> So cute


Thank you


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> thanks Toni!!! we all need reminded from time to time..LOL I agree the title is a bit confusing to new members... VC is our crochet lace teacher.. she does her best to keep us bi-crafty... although several of us love both crochet and knitting.. (ME)


I love them both, too!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> That is adorable, Sonja!


Thank you miss Pam


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Dinner was lovely but the movie & knitting went out the window when I went to take Tango for a short walk first. I just got to the corner when a car coming down the road stopped - it was friends on their way to a neighbouring town for a walk in the park. So we joined them &, afterwards, they came in for tea. It was almost 7:30 when they left.


And it sounds like a really pleasant way to spend your time!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Hi Grannypeg, We have an informal schedule to help us stay organized here on the Lace Party. Julie had an interesting two weeks because we have been so wonderfully chatty and needed a couple of restarts during her watch.
> 
> As needed, I will post some two week dates, then we take slots as we can or are interested in hosting. We have had all kinds of adventures this way. It has been a lot of fun.
> 
> ...


I was going to volunteer for the July slot, but then I remembered not only do I have my Birthday celebration, but it involves me being away at Pekapeka, while I sew the lace Christening Gown I have promised for my friend Geraldine- so that would not be good timing AT ALL.
I am sure some one will step up!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you I'm quite pleased with the way I changed the pattern from a pair of soakers to a romper set I will definitely knit it again , and I'm glad Julie encouraged me to try duplicate stitch
> Sonja


And the result is showing how you are mastering that too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Very remote. Their teacher would probably never have heard a francophone speak French.


Is Mum not Canadian? Or was she living somewhere well away from Quebec?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I have only been gone 2 days and there is such a lot has happened. I have enjoyed catching up. There has been so many beautiful photos and very touching stories of adoptive children. Happy occasions of birthdays, wedding anniverseries and sons' going to university. I have read about loved ones' losses and medical problems as well as prizes being won. Thank you all for a wonderful return home and Julie for being such a wonderful hostess.


Thank you so much, Norma!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Is Mum not Canadian? Or was she living somewhere well away from Quebec?


Technically, she wasn't Canadian because Newfoundland never joined confederation with Canada until 1949. Most communities in Newfoundland at that time were very isolated: the roads were not much more than paths & most people never even traveled outside of their communities - except in a boat.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Technically, she wasn't Canadian because Newfoundland never joined confederation with Canada until 1949. Most communities in Newfoundland at that time were very isolated: the roads were not much more than paths & most people never even traveled outside of their communities - except in a boat.


As people are constantly mentioning we are always learning on the Lace party! I never thought of Newfoundland not being Canada- but I would have been only three when it joined- and not exactly politically aware at that age. I remember being very distressed that the Princess Victoria had 'died' but I have to have been 6 then- and the deaths were the passengers- and it is past the death of King George when all the stamps were put on the envelopes upside down until they could get new ones printed with Queen Elizabeth- that was 1952 and I would have only just been reading. I do remember getting into trouble for reading something about a Hollywood scandal in the Newspaper- but that was more accurately the person who left it lying around at fault- although I guess they did not realise how my reading skills were progressing beyond Beatrix Potter and Alison Uttely! Of more significance to me was the death of my much loved grandfather Jones in the summer I turned 4.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

TLL said:


> Hi Grannypeg, We have an informal schedule to help us stay organized here on the Lace Party. Julie had an interesting two weeks because we have been so wonderfully chatty and needed a couple of restarts during her watch.
> 
> As needed, I will post some two week dates, then we take slots as we can or are interested in hosting. We have had all kinds of adventures this way. It has been a lot of fun.
> 
> Thank you for the explanation. It makes sense.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KTGriff said:


> I often claim responsibility for my husbands white beard, in 96 it was black and in 99 it was white. He worked hard for 5 years taking care of me, good thing he was a nurse. When he gets aggravated by my "Irish/Scots" stubborness or temper, I'm quick to remind him he's the reason I'm still here to vex him
> . Love, laughter and dreams keep life interesting. Kathy


Well Kathy, we are very happy that you are still here and with us on LP. So we are grateful to your hubby too!!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Jacki said:


> So happy to hear that Tango is returning to normal. A belated birthday to Rose and anniversaries to those who had them...gosh. So much happened these last couple of days.


Thank you Jacki. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Grannypeg, this file should be a corrected version to start the Latis shawl - with the # of stitches to K & P between the markers. I say *should* because I want to do a second "tooth" to double check the # of stitches but haven't had the time to do it yet.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Thanks for sharing your lunch spot Ros... I almost took a pick where we stopped for lunch yesterday.. but it was pretty hazy.. wouldn't it of been a hoot if we both shared our lunch spots... LOL!


You're welcome Ronie. When we got home from lunch hubby and Keira-Lee practically ran from the car to beat me inside. When I got into the kitchen there was a chocolate birthday cake that Keira had made with shredded chocolate on top of the icing. KL also made a banner to go around the cake. So lovely of her to surprise me and the gift box that I noticed on the shelf (I could only see a little bit of it in the photo they sent me) was from Keira-Lee. There was 3 knitting pattern books, a coffee mug filled with chocolate, a lovely smelling candle and some more goodies. It was gorgeous.💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...there was a chocolate birthday cake that Keira had made... a banner to go around the cake...and the gift box ...was from Keira-Lee...


She loves her Nana!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> Ok thanks I was getting a bit irritable and on edge earlier on but son has been round and I think that calmed me down a bit and I've also been doing the duplicate stitch boat on romper suit so that kept me focused . The boat turned out alright for a first try but I wasn't happy with the romper think I should have used a size smaller needle
> Take a look


I think it's gorgeous Sonja. The stress you are going through is enormous. Sending lots of love to you and hoping for good news. 💞💞💞💞💞💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie now maybe I should have a go at them monster pants
> Sonja


I love the monster pants Sonja, I have the pattern but haven't made them yet. They are so adorable. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie encouraged me to learn duplicate stitch and I was quite pleased with the boat for a first try
> Sonja


It looks fantastic Sonja, no one would know it was a first try!!!! 💞


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> It looks fantastic Sonja, no one would know it was a first try!!!! 💞


Thank you and thank you Ros . It brought back memories of doing cross stitch when I was very young 
Sonja


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> She loves her Nana!!


Thanks Jane she does and I love her!! 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

What a sweet Keira Lee!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> What a sweet Keira Lee!!


Thank you Bev, she is a darling. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

That is so sweet!! It is wonderful as they get older and are able to show how much they love you.... what a nice surprise Ros,


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Dinner was lovely but the movie & knitting went out the window when I went to take Tango for a short walk first. I just got to the corner when a car coming down the road stopped - it was friends on their way to a neighbouring town for a walk in the park. So we joined them &, afterwards, they came in for tea. It was almost 7:30 when they left.


there will always be time for knitting and a movie!! good friends are treasures to enjoy while you can


----------



## KTGriff (Jan 14, 2015)

Surprise friend visits are often the most cherished of memories! Glad you were able to enjoy!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> That is so sweet!! It is wonderful as they get older and are able to show how much they love you.... what a nice surprise Ros,


Thank you Ronie, it is really wonderful and it was a lovely surprise.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> there will always be time for knitting and a movie!! good friends are treasures to enjoy while you can


Definitely treasure them while you can. My very dear friend Liz was born on Christmas Day and she died on my birthday a few years ago. The year she died also happened to be Good Friday. I miss her. 😥💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KTGriff said:


> Surprise friend visits are often the most cherished of memories! Glad you were able to enjoy!


Exactly Kathy. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> You're welcome Ronie. When we got home from lunch hubby and Keira-Lee practically ran from the car to beat me inside. When I got into the kitchen there was a chocolate birthday cake that Keira had made with shredded chocolate on top of the icing. KL also made a banner to go around the cake. So lovely of her to surprise me and the gift box that I noticed on the shelf (I could only see a little bit of it in the photo they sent me) was from Keira-Lee. There was 3 knitting pattern books, a coffee mug filled with chocolate, a lovely smelling candle and some more goodies. It was gorgeous.💞


What a great guy and I bet Keira-Lee was so thrilled to be part of his surprise for you!!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> What a great guy and I bet Keira-Lee was so thrilled to be part of his surprise for you!!!


Thanks Pam, they are both darlings and KL always loves surprising me. 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Grannypeg said:


> Thank you for the explanation. It makes sense.


You are very welcome! If ever you would like a turn, just let me know.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

What a special birthday celebration, Ros. 

It must have been a beautiful evening for a walk, Jane. I bet Tango enjoyed the outing as much as you did. 

I sure hope you are feeling better, Ronie.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Toni, put me down for June 28th-July 12th.

Thanks!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL wrote:
What a special birthday celebration, Ros. 


Thank you Toni, it was!!! For the longest time (since I was 16) my birthday was all about heartache and depression. It took me 27 years to come to terms with it and I still get down a little but nothing in comparison to what I've been through. I feel now that I can enjoy my birthday and I have to say I really did. I've had a beautiful week with Jackson & his family. Then spent the rest of the day with KL and my darling hubby. I got lovely things from KL and lunch and yummy yarn from hubby and lots more goodies. Out to lunch with daughters Carmen, Jane & GD Keira-Lee. I also got lots of good wishes from my friends here. What more could a girl ask for??? &#128158;&#128536;&#128536;&#128158;


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you Toni, it was!!! For the longest time (since I was 16) my birthday was all about heartache and depression. It took me 27 years to come to terms with it and I still get down a little but nothing in comparison to what I've been through. I feel now that I can enjoy my birthday and I have to say I really did. I've had a beautiful week with Jackson & his family. Then spent the rest of the day with KL and my darling hubby. I got lovely things from KL and lunch and yummy yarn from hubby and lots more goodies. Out to lunch with daughters Carmen, Jane & GD Keira-Lee. I also got lots of good wishes from my friend here. What more could a girl ask for??? 💞😘😘💞


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Toni, put me down for June 28th-July 12th.
> 
> Thanks!


Ok! Thank you!!!


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

TLL said:


> You are very welcome! If ever you would like a turn, just let me know.


I have to get broken in first. Won't be before the end of the Summer. Hubby is having surgery on the 29th of this month to remove a very large kidney stone - invasive surgery - going in through his side.

Then we celebrate our 50th a couple of weeks later.

That continues with a week or more away in July (part of our 50th)

By then maybe I will have some expertise.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

The Latis Shawl"

I don't know if this is right, but this is how I got it to work out. I know someone else with more experience could write this up much better than i Can. Here goes:

Latis Shawl

Cast on 11 sts., place marker, cast on one stitch, place marker, cast on 4 stitches
- total 16 sts.

Do 4 rows garter stitch

Section 1: Increasing: Repeat these 16 rows 8 times.

Row 1: Right Side: Slip 1st st. purlwise wyif, K3, move marker K1, M1 move marker,
Yo, K2tog, Yo, K2 tog, Yo, SSK, Yo, k2. (18 Sts)

Row 2 Wrong Side: Sl 1st St purlwise, P11, Move Marker, Purl to Marker, Move
Marker, K4

Row 3: Sl 1 purlwise, K3, move marker, Knit to Marker, Move Marker,
Yo, k2 tog, Yo, K2 tog, K4, Yo, SSK, Yo, K2. (19 Sts)

Row 4: Sl 1 purlwise, p12, move marker, P to next Marker, move marker, K4

Row 5: Sl 1 purlwise, k to marker, move marker, K1, M1, knit to marker, move\
marker, Yo, K2 tog. Yo, K2 tog, K5, YO, SSK, YO, K2. (21 sts))

Row 6: Sl 1st st purwise, P to maker, move marker, Purl to marker, move marker,
K4. (21 sts)

Row 7: Sl 1st st. purwise, k to marker, move marker, K1, M1, Knit to marker, move
marker, Yo, K2 tog, Yo, K2 tog, K6, Yo, SSK, Yo, K2 (23 sts.)

Row 8: Sl 1st st. Purlwise, purl to marker, move marker, purl to next marker, move
marker, K4.

Row 9: Sl 1st st. purlwise, K to marker, move marker, K1, M1, knit to marker, move
marker, YO, K2 tog., YO, K2 tog., K7, YO, SSK, Yo, K2. (25 sts))

Row 10: Sl 1st st. purlwise, P to marker, move marker, Purl to Marker, K4.

Row 11: Sl 1st st. purwise, K to Marker, Move Marker, Knit to Marker, Move Marker,
Yo,K2 Tog., YO, K2 Tog., K8, YO SSYO,K2 (26 sts.)

Row 12: Sl 1st st. Purlwise, P to maker, move marker, P to next marker, move marker,
K4.

Row 13: Sl 1st st. pulrwise, K to Marker, move Marker, K1, M1, K to Marker, Move Marker, YO, K2 Tog, YO, K2 Tog., K9, YO, SSK, YO, K2 (28 Sts)

Row 14: Sl 1st st. purlwise, P to marker, Move Marker, P to Marker, move marker, K4.

Row !5: Sl. 1st, st Purlwise, K to Marker, Move Marker, K1,M1, K to marker, move marker, YO< K2 Tog., YO, K2 Tog., K10, YO SSK YO, K2 (30 Sts.)

Row 16: bind off 8 sts. Purlwise, P10, Move marker, Purl to Marker, Move Marker, K4.
(22 Sts)


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--your walk with Tango and chatting with friends sounds so nice and pleasant. A friend came over the other nite and I thought we were going to share some wine and talk. Instead he hit my computers and spent over 2 hours trying to get them to work. Really appreciated his tech help, but it would have been so nice to just relax without working.

Ros--your b'day sounds wonderful. So simple, but personal and loving.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I actually interpreted it on the odd rows as making one stitch before the k1, ie knit to one stitch before marker, Make 1, knit 1, and then slip the marker, so the increase is in the body and not adjacent to the yo of the edging, always being separated by the one knit stitch.

If you look at section 3 which decreases the stitches back to original cast on number, it has you work to 3 stitches before the end of the stockinette section, knit 2 tog and then k1 and then move the marker before the edging section. That way there would be consistency in both the increasing sections and the decreasing section with one knit stitch before the marker before the edging.

I realize that I was doing those increases alsoon rows 3 and 11, which did not call for them. I think however, that will not be a problem, as in section 2, it looks like the number of stitches for the body is 49 stitches, and I can just work with the number of stitches I will have, which I think will be 65 stitches. It just means it will be a little wider. Then when I do the decreasing section, I have to remember to decrease on rows 3 and 11, then, hopefully if I am correct, it will work back down to the original 16 stitches for bind off.

Sue


Grannypeg said:


> The Latis Shawl"
> 
> I don't know if this is right, but this is how I got it to work out. I know someone else with more experience could write this up much better than i Can. Here goes:
> 
> ...


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi Sue:

On the first increase row, I interrupted it as K1, M1 because there was only one stitch between the markers. then in subsequent increase rows the instructions started as k1 then increase.

I was just anxious to get one 18 row pattern done today.

I haven't thought beyond that yet. I didn't look at the decrease section. Will look at the whole pattern more thoroughly tomorrow. 

Peggy


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Actually I think on subsequent rows she was writing XK, then 1 increase,followed by K1 , because on rows 3 and 11 with no increases, she omitted the XK, which she really only used meaning whatever # of stitches.
She does likewise at the decrease section.

I think she could have done a better translation really. Usually you would use PM to place marker and SM to slip it as you work the row.

I just finished the seventh repeat. Would have liked to finish the eighth one tonight as tomorrow I will be getting another clue in Spring Fling MKALS and want to keep on top of that.

Sue



Grannypeg said:


> Hi Sue:
> 
> On the first increase row, I interrupted it as K1, M1 because there was only one stitch between the markers. then in subsequent increase rows the instructions started as k1 then increase.
> 
> ...


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Grannypeg said:


> I have to get broken in first. Won't be before the end of the Summer. Hubby is having surgery on the 29th of this month to remove a very large kidney stone - invasive surgery - going in through his side.
> 
> Then we celebrate our 50th a couple of weeks later.
> 
> ...


Please do not feel pressured to host. I didn't mean for you to feel that. Only when, and if, you are ready to. I sure hope your husband's surgery goes well for him. I am glad he will have some time to heal before your trip. It sounds like a wonderful way to celebrate your 50th anniversary. Congratulations!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> Please do not feel pressured to host. I didn't mean for you to feel that. Only when, and if, you are ready to. I sure hope your husband's surgery goes well for him. I am glad he will have some time to heal before your trip. It sounds like a wonderful way to celebrate your 50th anniversary. Congratulations!


Granny peg I hope your husbands surgery goes well too and that you both have a love special 50th anniversary 
Sonja


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Here's hoping for a good report today, Sonja!!! 
Toni


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, your birthday surprise was wonderful. I am so pleased.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> Here's hoping for a good report today, Sonja!!!
> Toni


Thank you I'm all ready to go a full hour before hand so just sat ready KP 
Sonja


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Prayers going with you, Sonja.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Prayers going with you, Sonja.


Thank you Norma


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Grannypeg said:


> The Latis Shawl"
> I don't know if this is right..


I replied to your PM about this. I don't see the increase between the markers here.
Last night, I posted a copy of this first section as a pdf file back on page 56.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I actually interpreted it on the odd rows as making one stitch before the k1...


This is correct.


> I realize that I was doing those increases alsoon rows 3 and 11, which did not call for them...


I remembered not to do it on row 3 then forgot & did it on row 11. I was waiting to hear back from the designer to be sure that 3 & 11 really didn't have an increase before I moved on.
Since I only did that once, I plan on not doing an increase in row 7 on my next repeat which will bring me back to the right stitch count.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...I think she could have done a better translation really. Usually you would use PM to place marker and SM to slip it as you work the row...


I offered to fix up her English copy so that it conforms to how things are usually written. This was one of the things that I will adjust.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sonya, sending prayers up today for a good report. 

Grannypeg, adding your DH to my prayer list. Sure hope that things go well.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Regarding Latis, Grannypeg, - now quoting myself... 


jscaplen said:


> ...I don't see the increase between the markers here.


I had read through what you wrote really quickly & now realize that you were indicating the increase after the K1 instead of before it. In the grand scheme of things, it is probably not that important but I think that it will be "cleaner" looking to have it before the knit stitch. Also, I am not sure how the YO right after it might affect that increase stitch.


jscaplen said:


> Last night, I posted a copy of this first section as a pdf file back on page 56.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Grannypeg, this file should be a corrected version to start the Latis shawl - with the # of stitches to K & P between the markers. I say *should* because I want to do a second "tooth" to double check the # of stitches but haven't had the time to do it yet.


Hi Jane:

Oh shoot, I missed this, but I did kind of figure it out.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Jane, I am glad I only did the pattern once. Won't be so much to pull back. I am anxious to get going again. I am using some Paton's Astra. Just had to order two more skeins. I was going to use Nora Shirato (sp), but that is very expensive so thought I would get a bit of practice first.

Peggy


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

eshlemania said:
 

> Sonya, sending prayers up today for a good report.
> 
> Grannypeg, adding your DH to my prayer list. Sure hope that things go well.


My prayers and well wishes also.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Grannypeg said:


> Hi Jane: Oh shoot, I missed this, but I did kind of figure it out.


I didn't know how else to get it to you - or how to get your attention. 
I have had some chores to do this am & now have to go to town to straighten out the bill for the Internet in case they should decide to cut me off - then I would be in big trouble! 
Mowing comes next but THEN I am going to do the 2nd rep to test my instructions before moving on with fixing the pattern.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Grannypeg said:


> ...I am using some Paton's Astra.


Oh, brings back memories - I certainly knit with my share of that!
This is a heavier weight than the pattern calls for but that won't be a problem. It will just turn out bigger - a real shawl size instead of a shawlette. It will be good practice working with a heavier yarn before knitting lace with lighter weights.

We should switch our chat to this thread, though - the most recent Lace Party:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-332574-1.html


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jangmb said:


> My prayers and well wishes also.


From me as well


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I just want to thank every body for all your support unfortanetley the news was nt good . My son has to go through it all again


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> I just want to thank every body for all your support unfortanetley the news was nt good . My son has to go through it all again


Oh Sonja I am so sorry, sending lots of love. 😢💞


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> Oh Sonja I am so sorry, sending lots of love. 😢💞


Thanks Ros I thought I had calmed down enough to post a message but it's hard . I'm going to think positive is what I keep telling myself and I'm going to keep knitting and hopefully stay sane 
Sonja


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Ros I thought I had calmed down enough to post a message but it's hard . I'm going to think positive is what I keep telling myself and I'm going to keep knitting and hopefully stay sane
> Sonja


You're welcome Sonja, I really wish there was something I could say or do for you, I know I would if I could. Just know we are here if you want to vent. Lots of love, Ros 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I just want to thank every body for all your support unfortanetley the news was nt good . My son has to go through it all again


Oh, Sonja, I'm so sorry. Will keep you all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> You're welcome Sonja, I really wish there was something I could say or do for you, I know I would if I could. Just know we are here if you want to vent. Lots of love, Ros 💞


Thank you Ros and Pam


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

(((hugs))) and prayers for you and your son Sonja.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> (((hugs))) and prayers for you and your son Sonja.


Thank you


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I just want to thank every body for all your support unfortanetley the news was nt good . My son has to go through it all again


Oh, Sonja, I am so sorry. Please know that we are all here for you as best as we can be. Hugs and prayers are being sent your way.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> Oh, Sonja, I am so sorry. Please know that we are all here for you as best as we can be. Hugs and prayers are being sent your way.


Thank you


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I just want to thank every body for all your support unfortanetley the news was nt good . My son has to go through it all again


Not knowing your full story of what "has to go through it all again" means - I just want you to know that I will pray for his restoration to full health. ((((((HUGS))))) prayers and well wishes to you, your son and family. I pray for peace and strength for you as you are a major part of his support team. Just know that my positive vibes are joining with many here for you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sonja, prayers and {{{{hugs}}}} for you all. We are here for you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Sonja, prayers and {{{{hugs}}}} for you all. We are here for you.


Thank you Norma and jangmb


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

So sorry, Sonja. I will keep all your family in my prayers. Sending hugs and kisses your way.

Sue


Swedenme said:


> I just want to thank every body for all your support unfortanetley the news was nt good . My son has to go through it all again


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm so sorry Sonja... just know we are here and really do care.. have faith and try to find the strength that he is going to need from you... ((((((HUGS)))))


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> So sorry, Sonja. I will keep all your family in my prayers. Sending hugs and kisses your way.
> 
> Sue


Thank you. Sue


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> I'm so sorry Sonja... just know we are here and really do care.. have faith and try to find the strength that he is going to need from you... ((((((HUGS)))))


Thank you


----------



## maceace (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear your news, Sonja. I will continue praying for your son. Know that we are all here for you, so feel free to share your feelings with us. Hugs from me, too.

DIANE


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

maceace said:


> I'm so sorry to hear your news, Sonja. I will continue praying for your son. Know that we are all here for you, so feel free to share your feelings with us. Hugs from me, too.
> 
> DIANE


Thank you Diane


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> ...unfortanetley the news was nt good...


So sorry to hear that, Sonya


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I just want to thank every body for all your support unfortanetley the news was nt good . My son has to go through it all again


What a heart ache and worry for your and your family. Hope you can stay strong and positive.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tamarque said:


> What a heart ache and worry for your and your family. Hope you can stay strong and positive.


Thank you till we see the surgeon think positive is my mantra
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Ros I thought I had calmed down enough to post a message but it's hard . I'm going to think positive is what I keep telling myself and I'm going to keep knitting and hopefully stay sane
> Sonja


I think this has to be about the toughest thing any mother can go through. Will be keeping positive thoughts and prayers for you all.


----------



## knittingforever (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

knittingforever said:


> Lovely photos. Thanks for sharing.


And welcome to you! Do join us again!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sonya, so sorry to hear you news. Much love and hugs coming your way, with prayers for you and DH and your son and his fiance. Praying for doctors also.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Sonya, so sorry to hear you news. Much love and hugs coming your way, with prayers for you and DH and your son and his fiance. Praying for doctors also.


Thank you and thank you julie


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I have only been gone 2 days and there is such a lot has happened. I have enjoyed catching up. There has been so many beautiful photos and very touching stories of adoptive children. Happy occasions of birthdays, wedding anniverseries and sons' going to university. I have read about loved ones' losses and medical problems as well as prizes being won. Thank you all for a wonderful return home and Julie for being such a wonderful hostess.


Can I second your comments Norma. i ahve also been away for 3 days and can't believe how much I missed. It has been a wonderful chatty couple of weeks.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I just want to thank every body for all your support unfortanetley the news was nt good . My son has to go through it all again


So sorry, Sonja. Breathe deep, stay calm and take one step at a time. Do hope progress is made.


----------



## KTGriff (Jan 14, 2015)

Sonja, wish your news was better but know that you and your family have been added to several prayer chains and we will do our best to send positivity and healing energy. Keep knitting and we will be knotting along with you! Kathy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

linda09 said:


> So sorry, Sonja. Breathe deep, stay calm and take one step at a time. Do hope progress is made.


Thank you we have to see what the surgeon says next


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KTGriff said:


> Sonja, wish your news was better but know that you and your family have been added to several prayer chains and we will do our best to send positivity and healing energy. Keep knitting and we will be knotting along with you! Kathy


Thank you Kathy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Can I second your comments Norma. i ahve also been away for 3 days and can't believe how much I missed. It has been a wonderful chatty couple of weeks.


It is really good to have you, Linda, as part of the Lace party!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jangmb said:


> So much going on this weekend. I am gone for a couple of days and shazam---lots of news.
> 
> thanks for the sharing of adoptions. A great way to build families and in some instances healing - lots of love and caring.
> 
> ...


I would just like to reiterate What Jan says here. I am up to page 47. Don't know how much I will read today but at least a few pages before I start on clue 2 of the Spring Fling. That is after I eat something.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I offered to fix up her English copy so that it conforms to how things are usually written. This was one of the things that I will adjust.


I looked at a few of her other patterns and the English translation is much better on those.


----------

